# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Ανεμογεννητρια  κανεις?

## Nitse

Ηι παιδες αν και καιρο στο site δεν μιλω(γραφω) σας παρακολουθω ομως.Μενω σε μονοκατοικια και λεω να εγκαταστησω(να πειραματιστω) μια ανεμογεννητρια ,αλλα δεν ξερω τη αποδοση θα εχει και τη πρεπει να παρω.Εχει τοποθετησει κανεις να μας πει την αποψη του????

----------


## Nitse

Τι εγινε κανεις δεν εχει δοκιμασει να παρει ρευμα απο ανεμογεννητρια? Μηπως ειναι πολυ ακριβες,τουλαχιστον ξερει κανεις τιμες?

----------


## hlektrologos000

Mε μια αναζητηση στο google θα βρεις χιλιαδες πληροφοριες για ανεμογενητριες  και τιμες και οποια  πληροφορια παει ο νους σου....μερικες διευθυνσεις σου δινω εδω οταν ειχα ψαχτει παλιοτερα για ανεμογενητριες 
http://www.energotech.gr/ell/
http://www.techteam.gr/lofiversion/i...hp/t22717.html
http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_wind.html
http://www.pals.gr/pages/anemogenitries/airwind.htm
http://www.cres.gr/kape/links/energy_uk.htm           ...... εδω μεσα πολλα links με αρθρα και ετεριες

----------


## Nitse

Εγινε  Μπαμπη,αλλα το θεμα ειναι εαν ειχε τοποθετησει κανεις απο εδω μεσα να μας πει την γνωμη του.ευχαριστω παντος

----------


## hlektrologos000

ΝΑΙ θα ηταν καλο, Να ειχαμε καποια γνωμη απο καποιον που εχει τοποθετησει.
Παντος απ οτι θα διαβασες σε καποια αρθα μια ανεμογενητριες  συνηθως συνδιαζοντε με φωτοβολταικα για επαρκη παροχη ισχυος ...κοστος δηλ πολυ μεγαλο και ετσι την παρατησα  σαν ιδεα..

----------


## Nitse

Tουλαχιστον ξερει κανεις καποιο μαγαζι απο θεσσαλονικη?? και καμια τιμη.Εγω την θελω σκετη, οτι ρευμα βγαλει  θα το οδηγησω σε αντισταση για θερμανση, ετσι δεν χρειαζεται να κανω μετατροπες στην ταση.Αλλα ουτε και αποθηκευση.  :Wink:

----------


## alexts

Εχω βαλει εγω στο εξοχικο. Μην περιμενεις και πολα πραγματα....Ειναι  650 βατ  12,5 βολτ την αγορασα περιπου  850ε! Το κυριοτερο ειναι να εχεισ υψος  . την εχω και φορτιζει μπαταριεσ  αυτοκινητου. το μεγιστο ρευμα που πιρα σε φορτιο ηταν 6-7 αμπερ.

----------


## Nitse

Λεω να παρω μια  2KW και να οδηγησω ενα αεροθερμο τον χειμωνα και οτι κανει.Οτι κερδισω απο πετρελεο καλοδεχουμενο.Τωρα θα ψαξω για τιμη, διοτι στα 2KW μαλλον θα ειναι τσουχτερη.κανενα μαγαζι κανεις?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Λεω να παρω μια  2KW και να οδηγησω ενα αεροθερμο τον χειμωνα και οτι κανει.Οτι κερδισω απο πετρελεο καλοδεχουμενο.Τωρα θα ψαξω για τιμη, διοτι στα 2KW μαλλον θα ειναι τσουχτερη.κανενα μαγαζι κανεις?



2kw  .....?????????????????
σιγουρα θα εισαι τρελος  :Shocked:    δεν τολμαω καν να υπολογισω στο περιπου ποσο θα εχει μια τετοια ανεμογενητρια.....
παντως με τοσα λεφτα που θα εχει.......  μπορεις να περνεις 2 διμετρες ουκρανες και να σε κρατανε ζεστο για ολο το χειμωνα....και γλυτωνεις και το πετρελαιο......  :Wink:

----------


## Nitse

Σωστος!!!!  :Shocked:

----------


## genesis

Μία ανεμογεννήτρια με ονομαστική ισχύ 1kW στα 11,6 m/s (περίπου 7 μποφορ) κοστίζει πάνω από 3000€.
Δεν είναι αποδοτικό να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις απ' ευθείας συνδεδεμένη με θερμαντικό σώμα γιατί πολύ απλά βγάζει χαμηλή τάση (12 - 48 V) η οποία δεν είναι αρκετή για να θερμάνει την αντίσταση του σώματος. Επίσης ο άνεμος δεν συμβαδίζει με τις ανάγκες σε θέρμανση πάντα. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να φορτίζεις μπαταρίες και να μετατρέπεις με ένα inverter σε 230 V AC για να χρησιμοποιείς την ενέργεια όποτε θέλεις.
Το παραπάνω δεν είναι το πλέον αποδοτικό εφόσον έχεις ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ αλλά θα ήσουν σε κάποιο ποσοστό "ενεργειακά αυτόνομος".
Αποδοτικό θα ήταν να εγκαταστήσεις την ίδια ανεμογεννήτρια σε έκδοση ειδική για διασύνδεση με το δίκτυο, όπου με χρήση κατάλληλου inverter, η ενέργεια - όταν φυσάει, διοχετευεται απ' ευθείας στο δίκτυο και δεν αποθηκεύεται σε μπαταρίες. Ως αποτέλεσμα, η ενέργεια που παρήγαγε η ανεμογεννήτρια αφαιρείται από τη συνολική κατανάλωση του σπιτιού σου. Προσοχή εδώ όμως γιατί αν το σπίτι έχει μικρότερη κατανάλωση απ' όση έχει παράγει η Α/Γ σε ένα συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα, το "ρολόι" θα γράψει αρνητική τιμή και θα έχεις τραβήγματα με τη ΔΕΗ.
Εν τω μεταξύ χρησιμοποιείς το θερμαντικό σου σώμα όποτε θέλεις!!

----------


## Nitse

genesis εχω σωματα με καυστηρα απλος θελω να γλυτωσω λιγο πετρελαιο και ψαχνω τροπους.αλλα δυσκολο το κοβω.  :Confused:

----------


## petros10

Αν μου επιτρέπετε, ίσως να είναι άσχετο με τα παραπάνω, αλλά αφού ο σκοπός είναι να γλιτώσουμε πετρέλαιο και γενικά να μειώσουμε το κόστος θέρμανσης, μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα μια λύση που βρίσκω σε αρκετά sites του εξωτερικού (πόσο μάλλον με τις καιρικές συνθήκες της Ελλάδας), του συνδυασμού ηλιακών κατόπτρων (όχι φωτοβολταϊκά, αλλά απλά, όπως των ηλιακών θερμοσιφώνων)  και υποδαπέδιας θέρμανσης; Φυσικά μεσολαβεί ένα μποϊλερ σε εσωτερικό χώρο, για αποθήκευση του ζεστού νερού και που διαθέτει και κάποιον καυστήρα με αέριο για μέρες χωρίς ήλιο. Αυτό βασίζεται στο γεγονός ότι για την υποδαπέδια θέρμανση φτάνει ζεστό νερό των 50-60 βαθμών κελσίου για να δουλέψει ικανοποιητικά, πράγμα που μπορούν να δώσουν τα ηλιακά κάτοπτρα.

----------


## genesis

petros10 η λύση που προτείνεις (ηλιοθερμικά πάνελ για υποβοήθηση της θέρμανσης και ζεστό νερό χρήσης) είναι πραγματικά πολύ αποδοτική και εξοικονομεί μεγάλες ποσότητες ενέργειας, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα. Δυστυχώς είναι όμως αρκετά ακριβή - ως συνήθως.

Nitse Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει φθηνός τρόπος για να εξοικονομήσεις ενέργεια γενικά. Πάντως όλες οι μέθοδοι (παθητικές και ενεργητικές), τελικά αποσβένουν το κόστος του σε βάθος χρόνου 5 - 10 έτη. Το πρόβλημα είναι το σημαντικό αρχικό κόστος.

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως, όταν είχα ρωτήσει εγώ για φωτοβολταικά σε ένα μαγαζί, μου πε ότι παίρνει και κάποια επιδότηση στο κόστος, από το κράτος. (και μου κλεισε και το μάτι, οι κλασικές ελληνογυφτιές)

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Πάντως, όταν είχα ρωτήσει εγώ για φωτοβολταικά σε ένα μαγαζί, μου πε ότι παίρνει και κάποια επιδότηση στο κόστος, από το κράτος. (και μου κλεισε και το μάτι, οι κλασικές ελληνογυφτιές)



Eπιδοτηση πεφτει οταν προκειτε για επαγγελματικους χωρους /ξενοδοχεια,αποθηκες,γενικα εταιριες με μεγαλη καταναλωση.
Δεν επιδοτει σπιτια ...και αν δεν κανω λαθος και σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις η επιδοτηση ειναι το 50%  .

(οσο για το   ματι που σου εκλεισε......ο κλασικος Ελληνας που θελει να πουλησει )  :Wink:

----------


## Nitse

Τελικα ειναι λιγο δυσκολα τα πραγματα.θα πρεπει να περιμενουμε τα καινουργια φωτοβολταικα στοιχεια που θα αποδιδουν 5πλασια απο τα σημερινα,σε καμια 3-5 χρονακια και θα εχουν και ελαχιστο παχος ,η νανοτεχνολογια πιστευω να κανει το θαυμα της .Απο τι λενε βεβαια....

----------


## petros10

> petros10 η λύση που προτείνεις (ηλιοθερμικά πάνελ για υποβοήθηση της θέρμανσης και ζεστό νερό χρήσης) είναι πραγματικά πολύ αποδοτική και εξοικονομεί μεγάλες ποσότητες ενέργειας, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα. Δυστυχώς είναι όμως αρκετά ακριβή - ως συνήθως.



Επειδή σκέπτομαι σύντομα να εφαρμόσω τη λύση που πρότεινα, και από την απάντησή σου καταλαβαίνω ότι ξέρεις, genesis, τα οικονομικά μεγέθη, θα σε παρακαλούσα δώσε μου κάποια οικονομικά στοιχεία σχετικά με αυτά, ή ίσως κάποιο Ελληνικό site που τα αναφέρει. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## genesis

Παράδειγμα: 4 ηλιοθερμικά πάνελ με συνολική επιφάνεια γύρω στα 10 τετ. μέτρα, το απαραίτητο "μπόϊλερ" (storage tank λέγεται κανονικά) χωρητικότητας περίπου 500 λίτρων, τα διάφορα παρελκόμενα (μονάδα ελέγχου, αισθητήρες, κυκλοφορητές, κλπ), κοστίζει 3000 - 5000 € ανάλογα με τη ποιότητα των υλικών. Θα πρέπει να προστεθεί το κόστος των σωληνώσεων και εργασιών εγκατάστασης.
Με ένα τέτοιο σύστημα, σε ένα σπίτι 80 - 120 τετ. μέτρων η εξοικονόμηση πετρελαίου μπορεί να ξεπεράσει το 50% για την ίδια ποσότητα και ποιότητα θέρμανσης!
Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.schueco.gr

----------


## cristop

Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις υπάρχει επιδότηση δηλαδή και σε εγκαταστάσεις παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας  και σε οικιακή χρήση . αυτό που θα πρότεινα εγώ είναι ένα μικρό σύστημα στην οικία (φωτοβολταικών) το οποίο θα κάλυπτε μερικές από τις καθημερινές ανάγκες και θα έδινε ρεύμα στην ΔΕΗ . Το οποίο έχει και φοροαπαλλαγή 500 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## genesis

Προς το παρόν - δυστυχώς - δεν υπάρχει επιδότηση για ιδιώτες. Υπάρχει μόνο για επιχειρήσεις.
Για να έχουμε όλα τα οφέλη του νέου νόμου για τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές, ένα φωτοβολταϊκό (Φ/Β) σύστημα θα πρέπει να είναι διασυνδεδεμένο με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ έτσι ώστε να διοχετεύει ΟΛΗ την ενέργεια που παράγει σε αυτό.
Η φοροαπαλλαγή των 700€ είναι δυστυχώς αστεία συγκρινόμενη με το κόστος ενός Φ/Β συστήματος και κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι σημαντικό κίνητρο.
Το μέσο κόστος ενός διασυνδεδεμένου Φ/Β συστήματος είναι 6000€ / kWp + ΦΠΑ!
1kWp Φ/Β παράγει περίπου 1350kWh ετησίως στη περιοχή της Αττικής και η ενέργεια πωλείται προς το δίκτυο 0,45€/kWh (λόγω του νέου νόμου).
Αν αναλογιστείτε ότι αγοράζουμε ενέργεια προς 0,10 - 0,15€ /kWh, κάντε τους υπολογισμούς σας για να δείτε ότι πλέον είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα επένδυση.

----------


## cristop

Genesis  μια χαρά διαβασμένο  σε βλέπω   :Very Happy:  . Δυο παρατηρήσεις το ποσό ενέργειας για την Αθήνα μπορεί να φτάσει ετησίως και τις 1700 kWh. Από ότι κατάλαβα το παιδί που έκανε το post δεν θέλει να κάνει επιχείρηση . Σε σπίτια τα 2kW πιστεύω είναι αρκετά, το πόσο που είπες εμπειρικά είναι σωστό εξαρτάται και το υλικό πάντα . Θα του πρότεινα να κάνει ένα μικρό σύστημα για να πουλάει στην ΔΕΗ. Περισσότερα για φωτοβολταϊκά www.photovoltaic-energy.gr

----------


## genesis

> Genesis  μια χαρά διαβασμένο  σε βλέπω   .



Αλίμονο!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   δουλειά μας είναι  :Wink:  
Ωραία προσπάθεια το site σου. Αν χρειαστείς κάποια βοήθεια σε ότι αφορά στο τεχνικό μέρος των Α.Π.Ε., θα χαρώ να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω.
Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## cristop

και μένα δουλεια μ είναι ^^(αν θεσ πες μ σε pm που είσαι) θα χαρω πολυ να σε δω στο site    :Smile:

----------


## Panoss

Άρα, αν δώσουμε 6000+19%=7140 ευρώ, θα παίρνουμε από τη ΔΕΗ 1350*0,45=607 ευρώ, πάνω-κάτω, ετησίως.
Σε 11 χρόνια θα χουμε κάνει απόσβεση, και μετά θα χουμε και κέρδος!!!
Ρε παιδιά, το βρίσκω πολύ καλό, αν σκεφτούμε και το καλό που κανουμε στο περιβάλλον.
Τα δίνει όμως η ΔΕΗ τα χρήματα που πρέπει (π.χ τα αφαιρεί όντως από το λογαριασμό του ρεύματος)?
Αν δώσω ρευμα στη ΔΕΗ μεγαλύτερης αξίας από αυτό που θα καταναλώσω, θα μου δώσει πίσω τη διαφορά σε *χρήμα*?
 Γιατί μου φαίνεται too good to be true.

----------


## genesis

Κι όμως είναι ακριβώς έτσι!! Για να είμαστε και πιο σωστοί θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσουμε και το κόστος διασύνδεσης του συστήματος που ακόμη δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί ακριβώς αλλά μάλλον θα είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε 1000 και 2000€. Άρα η απόσβεση καθυστερεί λίγο παραπάνω για τα πολύ μικρά συστήματα και όπως είπε ο cristop συμφέρει να είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερα (2 - 3 kWp είναι μια χαρά).

Το Φ/Β σύστημα συνδέεται με ξεχωριστό μετρητή στο δίκτυο ο οποίος μετράει μόνο την ενέργεια που δίνουν τα Φ/Β προς αυτό.
Εξακολουθείς να πληρώνεις το λογαριασμό σου στη ΔΕΗ όπως κάνεις τώρα και σου έρχεται ένας δεύτερος λογαριασμός που αφορά στα χρήματα που είναι να λαμβάνεις από την αξία της ενέργειας που έδωσε το σύστημά σου στο δίκτυο.

Επιπλέον σημαντικές πληροφορίες:
Η σύμβαση έχει 20ετή διάρκεια (άρα εξασφαλίζεσαι ότι πράγματι θα κάνεις απόσβεση και θα βγάλεις και κέρδος).
Η τιμή των 0,45€ / kWh θα αναπροσαρμόζεται ετησίως (με βάση το δείκτη τιμών καταναλωτή του Υπ. Ανάπτυξης, αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
Το σύστημα έχει ωφέλιμη διάρκεια ζωής πάνω από 25 - 30 χρόνια!

Στην ουσία, με ένα Φ/Β σύστημα εγκατεστημένο στο σπίτι, εκτός από πάγια έξοδα έχεις πλέον και πάγια έσοδα!!  :Smile:

----------


## cristop

> Η τιμή των 0,45€ / kWh θα αναπροσαρμόζεται ετησίως (με βάση το δείκτη τιμών καταναλωτή του Υπ. Ανάπτυξης, αν δεν κάνω λάθος).



Όχι δεν τα είπες λάθος έτσι είναι και μάλιστα η τιμή όπως καταλαβαίνεται θα ανεβαίνει σύμφωνα με τον δείκτη τιμών καταναλωτή και όποιος θέλει να κάνει επένδυση τα Φ/Β είναι από τις σιγουρότερες στο βάθος του χρόνου.

----------


## Panoss

Τότε ρε παιδιά, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην το εγκαταστήσει κανείς. Ούτε καν οικονομικός. Ίσα- ίσα που θα βγάλει κιόλας! Συμφέρει, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχεις δραχμή, να πάρεις δάνειο! Φοβερό μου φαίνεται.
Και γιατί δεν φροντίζουν να διαφημίσουν κάτι τέτοιο? Συνήθως, σε αυτή τη χώρα, κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα. Εδώ, έχει?

----------


## genesis

> Και γιατί δεν φροντίζουν να διαφημίσουν κάτι τέτοιο? Συνήθως, σε αυτή τη χώρα, κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα. Εδώ, έχει?



Όχι φίλε aetosa, δεν υπάρχει λάκκος. Τώρα, γιατί κάτι τόσο σημαντικό για τη χώρα και το περιβάλλον δεν διαφημίζεται ανάλογα, είναι μια ερώτηση που έχω και εγώ.
Πάντως η εντύπωση που έχω είναι ότι όσοι γνωρίζουν προσπαθούν να "μην σηκώσουν σκόνη και μας πάρουν χαμπάρι", αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ.
Ο cristop και εγώ εξαιρούμαστε!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## NUKE

Ναι, αυτο που λες genesis μαλλον ισχυει...Και να σου πω την αληθεια δεν εχουν και αδικο.Αφου μπορουν να βγαλουν καποια χρηματα...Οι περισσοτεροι ετσι θα εκαναν...

Τωρα να ρωτησω δυο πραγματα ρε παιδια.

Σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω ενα συστημα γενικα που να παραγει καποια ενεργεια, εστω πειραματικα.Με δυναμο αυτοκινητου μπορει να παραχτει καποιο ρευμα αξιοποιησημο?Φυσικα αυτα δουλευουν σε υψηλες στροφες, αλλα με καποια κατασκευη γραναζιων,λεω εγω τωρα...

Αν καποιος κανει τη μαμουνια και συνδεσει το ρευμα που παιρνει απο τη ΔΕΗ στο ρευμα που δινει στη ΔΕΗ?Καλη ιδεα δεν ειναι?(Φυσικα ξεω πως δεν γινεται..)

----------


## veteran

θα μου επιτρεψετε να παρεμβω και εγω στη συζητηση μιας και προσφατα ασχοληθηκα με το θεμα .. Ολα ειναι σωστα οπως τα αναφερετε .. Αλλα η διαρκεια των μπαταριων ειναι το πολυ 10 χρονια εχοντας υπ'οψιν οτι ειναι καλης ποιοτητα και τις πληρωσες ακριβα ..  Μηπως αναρωτηθηκε κανεις το κοστος αντικαταστασης αυτων των μπαταριων , μιας και δε μιλαμε για μπαταριες αυτοκινητου αλλα αντιμονιου .. ( 1,2v / 5000A )

----------


## vagos

ειχα ρωτιση πρην μερικα χρονια για ανεμογενητρια ετημη απο καπια ετερια δεν θημαμε πια κοστιζε 1 εκατομιριο το kw περνωντας 220V

----------


## phoebus

@veteran δε ξέρω για τις μπαταρίες αντιμονιου αλλά νομίζω πως χρησιμοποιούνται και μολύβδου για φωτοβολταικά.

@Nuke αυτό που λες, να παιρνεις το ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ και να το πουλάς πίσω είναι τρομερά καλή ιδέα. Γιατί θα βγάλεις ένα σωρό λεφτά και τι σε νιάζει για ότι τα ΕΚΛΕΨΕΣ από τη ΔΕΗ (έμμεσα από τους συμπολίτες σου που τη πληρώνουν) και καταστρέφεις το περιβάλλον για το κέρδος (οι απώλειες του ρεύματος στη διαδικασία που είπες θα επιβαρύνουν το περιβάλλον αφού η πηγή παίρνει ενέργεια από λυγνίτη), γιατί όχι?




Αν είχα μονοκατοικία θα έβαζα και εγώ φωτοβολταικά ή και ανεμογεννήτρια, πολύ τα πάω αυτά αλλά δυστιχώς είμαι σε πολυκατοικία (νικιάζω)  :frown: 
Πάντως νομίζω ότι και μοτέρ DC κάνει για γεννήτρια αλλά πρέπει να είναι κατάλληλο και μεγάλο.

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τη διαδικάσία (άδεια, χαρτιά, αιτήσεις?) και το κόστος της (ειδικό ρολόι για να μετράει το ρεύμα που δίνεις?) για να αρχίσει να δίνει ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ? και αν υπάρχει κάποιο πάγιο για τη περίπτωση που δε δίνεις καθόλου ρεύμα? (αν για παράδειγμα υπάρχουν τεχνικά προβληματα με τη παραγωγή ενέργειας)

----------


## NUKE

LoL.Θα ηταν καλη ιδεα ομως...Παντως ξερεις τι φοβαμαι,οτι θα γινει ακριβως αυτο που λες.Καποια τελικα θα βγαλουν πολυ χρημα σε βαρος μας...

----------


## djweltall

Egw kserw oti gia na kaneis dianomi revmatos tha prepei na anebaseis polyyyyy ti tasi gia na min eheis apolies kata ti metafora kai me katalilous metashimatistes, pou kostizoun mia periousia, tha prepei na ti ksanakatebaseis sta 230. Nomizw pws kai mono oi metashimatistes kanoun to kostos enos tetoiou enheirimatos apagoreftiko..
Poso mallon oi diafores adeies apo to dimosio ph. YPEXWDE gia na peraseis kalwdia kai na eggatastiseis tous stilous.

----------


## phoebus

@nuke Αυτή η τιμολόγηση έγινε για να παροτρυνθεί ο κόσμος να κάνει δική του παραγωγή ενέργειας αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να γίνει με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο, ίσως επιδότηση για τον κόστος του εξοπλισμού (ανά χρονικά διάστηματα ώστε να μη παίρνουν τα λεφτά και φεύγουν) και τιμή πώλησης ίση με της αγοράς, έτσι θα παροτρύνονταν και κατασκευές μεγαλύτερης κλίμακας (αφού θα κόστιζαν λιγότερο για τον ιδιώτη λόγο της επιδότησης).

----------


## electronic

Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε σχετικα με την ενέργεια, πώληση ή όχι σας δίνω κάποια link και θα βρειτε την άκρη.

http://www.cres.gr/kape/links/foreis.htm            Ελληνικοί Φορείς για την Ενέργεια 

http://www.helapco.gr/pages/greek/whois.htm    Ο Σύνδεσμος Εταιριών Φωτοβολταϊκών (ΣΕΦ) 

http://www.energytimes.gr/?action=ne..._issue=25#cat4

http://www.hellasres.gr/Greek/with-f...y-index-01.htm

http://www.cres.gr/kape/index_gr.htm

Λοιπόν καλό διάβασμα. Εγώ στην αρχή με έναν φίλο ξεκινίσαμε να ψαχνουμε πως θα βγάλουμε άδεια αλλά τελικά όπως αναφέρθηκε ποιο πάνω η γραφειοκρατεία ήταν πολύ μεγάλη και δεν υπήρχε χρόνος μετά κολήσαμε στο δάνειο που θα πέρναμε και πάει λέγοντας.

Μια καλή ιδέα είναι να πάρεις φωτο βολταικά στοιχεία μέσω κάποιας εταιρίας αν μπορείς με την χρηματοδότηση του κράτους καινα τα τοποθετήσεις στην αυτόνομη κατοικίας σου έτσι ώστε να σου καλύπτουν το μεγαλλίτερο ποσοστό κατανάλωσης αν όχι όλο. 

Επίσης έτσι θα γλιτώνεις και τα δημοτικά τέλη κατοικίας αλλά και την ΕΡΤ.  :Wink:   :Question:  

Λοιπόν αυτά για τώρα.

----------


## genesis

Μερικές γρήγορες απαντήσεις...
- Η πώληση ενέργειας από διασυνδεδεμένα φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα, είναι εφικτή και συμφέρουσα ακόμη και για ιδιώτες. Τα γραφειοκρατικά δυστυχώς υπάρχουν αλλά είναι πολύ απλούστερα σε σύγκριση με το παρελθόν. Στα links που έδωσε ο electronic θα βρείτε τις περισσότερες - αν όχι όλες τις απαντήσεις. Γενικά θα λέγαμε ότι για να αξίζει τον κόπο η επένδυση θα έπρεπε να είναι από περίπου 25000 ευρώ και πάνω (αντιστοιχεί σε εγκατεστημένη ισχυ περίπου 3kWp φωτοβολταϊκών και σε παραγωγή ενέργειας γύρω στις 3500 ως 4500kWh ετησίως, ανάλογα με την περιοχή).
- Τα παραπάνω ΔΕΝ ισχύουν για ανεμογεννήτριες γιατί η τιμή πώλησης που ορίζει ο νόμος είναι πολύ μικρότερη (0,074€ αντί για 0,45€/kWh που ισχύει για τα Φ/Β) και γιατί η διαδικασία αδειοδότησης είναι -δικαίως, αρκετά πιο περίπλοκη.
- Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να πειραματιστεί με κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας, υπάρχουν πολλές πληροφορίες που μπορεί να βρει κανείς στο internet αλλά γενικά θεωρώ ότι είναι χαμένος χρόνος να πειραματιστεί με δυναμό αυτοκινήτου. Οι ανεμογεννήτριες γενικώς χρησιμοποιούν alternators με μόνιμους μαγνήτες χωρίς ψήκτρες (brushless).
- Ένας από τους τύπους μπαταριών που χρησιμοποιούνται σε αυτόνομα συστήματα παραγωγής ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά ή/και ανεμογεννήτρiες, είναι ο λεγόμενος τύπος OPzS. Είναι μπαταρίες μολύβδου, θειϊκού οξέως, βαθιάς εκφόρτισης (αντέχουν μέχρι περίπου 1500 κύκλους φόρτισης - εκφόρτισης, με βάθος εκφόρτισης 80%), σωληνωτών θετικών στοιχείων, χαμηλού αντιμονίου (δηλαδή έχουν λιγότερο αντιμόνιο από τις κοινές μπαταρίες στο κράμα του μολύβδου. Το αντιμόνιο βοηθάει κατά την επεξεργασία του μολύβδου αλλά αυξάνει το ποσοστό αυτοεκφόρτισης της μπαταρίας). Η αναμενόμενη διάρκεια ζωής τους σε stand-by χρήση (δηλαδή σχεδόν μονίμως σε κατάσταση πλήρους φόρτισης, με περιστασιακές εκφορτίσεις), φτάνει και ξεπερνάει τα 15 χρόνια. Σε φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα, εφόσον έχει γίνει σωστά η διαστασιολόγηση του συστήματος, θεωρείται βέβαιο ότι θα ξεπεράσουν τα 10 χρόνια.

----------


## Chris Valis

> Όποιος 
> Επίσης έτσι θα γλιτώνεις και τα δημοτικά τέλη κατοικίας αλλά και την ΕΡΤ.



Πόλύ φαντασία έχεις  :Smile:

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από electronic
> 
> Όποιος 
> Επίσης έτσι θα γλιτώνεις και τα δημοτικά τέλη κατοικίας αλλά και την ΕΡΤ.   
> 
> 
> 
> Πόλύ φαντασία έχεις



αν δεν κανω λαθος  ειναι 20 ευρο  σχεδον ,οσο πληρωνουμε τον μηνα για adsl  γιατι να μην τα γλυτωναμε.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Επίσης έτσι θα γλιτώνεις και την ΕΡΤ.   
> Λοιπόν αυτά για τώρα.



Η ΕΡΤ έγινε όπως η Λερναία Ύδρα με τον Ηρακλή και εξηγούμαι τι θέλω να πώ: Προσπαθούσε να κόψει ένα κεφάλι ο Ηρακλής και στη θέση του φύτρωναν άλλα εννέα, έτσι και εμέις προσπαθούμε να κόψουμε την ΕΡΤ απο την ΔΕΗ και ξεπηδούνε άλλα εννέα που λέγονται Ψηφιακή τηςερτ!!! Και πρέπει να ταϊσεις και τα 9 τώρα!!

----------


## NUKE

Κανα νεο απο το μετωπο?

Βασικα εχει βρει κανεις κανα καλο σχεδιο για να φτιαξει το μηχανικο μερος?Εννοω χωρις το μοτερ....

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_ΤΣΑΠ

εγω δεν εχω ασχοληθει πολυ με το θεμα,απλα εψαξα λιγο στο νετ και βρηκα κατασκευη ανεμογεννητριας απο δυναμο αυτοκινητου.τωρα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι αποτελεσματικη,παντως σιγουρα οποιος δει την κατασκευη ειναι πολυ ευκολη και πολυ οικονομικη!
http://"http://www.youtube.com/watch...ature=related"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG1qf5QtNgg&feature=related"] [/ame]

----------


## Λυκιδευς

αξιζει να κατασκευαστει μια ανεμογεννητρια απο μοτερ με μονιμους μαγνητες η δυναμο απο ποδηλατο;

----------


## spyropap

Το έχω ρίξει και στο "κατασκευή αεικίνητου" αλλά θα το ξαναβάλω αφού ενδιαφέρεστε.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z4NK7a0c9E&feature=related

Νομίζω ότι η δουλειά των Iταλών είναι άξια προς μίμηση.

Ορίστε ας σχολιάσετε αυτό το ενδεχόμενο οικονομίας σε ενέργεια/καύσιμο με την χρήση 
κατάλληλα διασκευασμένου δυναμό. Ποιος το έχει κάνει να μας πει τα σχετικά.

Να μερικά στοιχεία
•I use 6 magnets (+) and 6 magnets (-).with the drill at 600 rpm light a lamp 12 volt 25 watt,
•next work will increase the magnets﻿ 24 pieces massimomodelli πριν από 7 μήνες

Εκ πρώτης φαίνεται ότι με 2 Αμπεράκια έξοδο για την λάμπα, είναι λίγα για φόρτωση μπαταρίας.
Μάλλον θα είναι περισσότερη η έξοδος με περισσότερες στροφές.
Αυτός που το έφτιαξε θα ξέρει καλύτερα.

Με αυτό το δυναμό αυτοκινήτου με μαγνήτες neodymium ασχολούμαι. Έχω τους 12 μαγνήτες, και έχω ανοικτό δυναμό από το εσωτερικό του οποίου χρησιμοποιώ μόνο τον άξονα.
Στον άξονα θα περάσω στην πρέσα δίσκο από αλουμίνιο που θα φτιάξω στον τόρνο.
Στον δίσκο θα προσαρμόσω τους μαγνήτες και έπειτα θα ρίξω ρητίνη όπως έκαναν οι ιταλοί.
Ελπίζω να αντέξει τις στροφές όχι του αέρα αλλά της μηχανής του αυτοκινήτου.
Για εκεί το ετοιμάζω.

Αργότερα όταν ολοκληρώσω θα γράψω τα αποτελέσματα – όχι σύντομα.

Έχει ενδιαφέρον μια τέτοια κατασκευή διότι είναι ο φθηνότερος τρόπος να πάρεις 
αρκετή ενέργεια από την περιστροφή.
Και βέβαια δεν είναι κανένα σπάνιο μοτέρ πλυντηρίου, δυναμό αυτοκινήτου βρίσκεις δωρεάν που είναι για απόσυρση.

----------


## Nitse

Φωτογραφιες θελουμε φιλε μου να δουμε την δουλεια σου..και εγω ψαχνω για κανα μοτερακι να κανω μερικες δοκιμες.

----------


## taxideytis

P1000949.jpgP1000903.jpgP1000860.jpg

----------


## taxideytis

στάδια κατασκευής ανεμμογενήτριας εξ'ολοκλήρου ιδιοκατασκευής...

----------


## taxideytis

μουαγιέ.jpgP1000907.jpgβασικά ο μηχανισμός περιστροφής, ένα μουαγέ απο lada, και η βάση στήρηξης απο πίσω...για την ώρα οι μαγνήτες στεγνώνουν απο τον πολυεστέρα...

----------


## spyropap

Ωραίος ο ταξιδευτής. Φίλε σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη με την κατασκευή σου.
Μου αρέσει η δουλειά σου και δίνω μεγάλες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας..
Προβλέπω να πάρεις από αυτό 100W ή περισσότερα με δυνατό αέρα.

Άντε με το καλό να την σηκώσεις και να κερδίσεις τον θαυμασμό μας.
Δώσε μερικά στοιχεία για το κόστος και τον τύπο των υλικών.
Είναι πολλοί που ενδιαφέρονται αλλά σκέφτονται και το οικονομικό.
Πόσο σου στοίχισαν αυτά?

----------


## taxideytis

Ο σχεδιαστής δίνει 200watt. Αλλά...ναι θάμαι ευχαριστημένος μετα μισά..

 Λεπτομερή σχέδια....και κόστος...
1η αποτυχημένη αγορά σχεδίων και συνδρομή περιοδικού 30 ευρώ.
2 αγορά επιτυχημένων και λεπτομερών σχεδίων 15.
3 Σύρμα περιέληξης 17,50.
4. Μουαγέ απο lada samara. 50. Ακριβό, υπάρχουν και φθηνότερα. Την επόμενη στο γειτονικό συνεργείο δωρεάν.
5. Ένα φύλλο κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης 12μμ. 28.
6. δύο ντίζες 10 μμ + παξιμάδια 2,80.
7.Μαγνήτες απο Γερμανία σύνολο 65.
8.πολυεστέρας+υαλούφασμα 92. (διπλάσια ποσότητα απο απαιτούμενη).
9.κόντρα πλακέ θαλλάσσης  9μμ  30.
10. Λάμες σιδερένιες 10.
11. κατασκευή μεταλικού δίσκου για ρότορα 20.
12. Ξυλεία ελίκων...10.
13 κόλλες κλπ κλπ 20.

Σύνολο κοντά 300 ευρώ. μένουν ακόμα οι γέφυρες ανόρθωσης,  οι καλωδιώσεις και ο ιστός. + ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης και έχουμε μέλλον.

Βασικά μπορώ να πώ οτι αν το ψάξεις λιγάκι μπορείς να βρείς όλα τα υλικά στο σκουπίδια, πλήν ίσως των μαγνητών, αλλά πρέπει να ξέρεις τι ψάχνεις. Εγώ τώρα αρχίζω να μαθαίνω...πχ να μην αγοράζω μουαγέ αλλά αφού έμαθα πως γίνεται μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιώ πακέτο με το δισκόφρενο η μια κομμένη ζάντα...λέμε τώρα

ναι μπορώ να πώ οτι συμφέρει τελικά να αγοράσεις μια έτοιμη εκεί στα 600, 700 ευρώ. Αλλά πάλι εκεί προστίθεται ο ιστός. Αλλά εδώ κερδίζεις σε τεχνογνωσία. ερασιτέχνης είμαι ουτε κάν ηλεκτρολόγος τρομάρα μου...

Πέρα απο αυτό όμως ήδη έχω μια air breeze (θεωρητικά 200Watt) αλλά...θέλει αέρα...σταθερά λειτουργεί στα 3-4 amp και μια φορά μόνο είδα 8 αμπέρ στο όργανο.

----------


## taxideytis

Tα σχέδια...
υπάρχει και αυτό... http://www.eletaen.gr/Documents/anem...AG_STO_EMP.pdf

αλλά όλα τα έχει ξεκινήσει ο Hugh Piggot... http://www.scoraigwind.com/axialplans/index.htm
απο εκεί έχουν αντιγράψει και οι αμερικάνοι του otherpower... :Rolleyes: 

βέβαια αν αγοράσουν 3-4 τις τεχνικές οδηγίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μια μεταφρασούλα του εγχειριδίου...αξίζει πιστευω..

----------


## spyropap

Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω τι υλικό προτείνει ο εφευρέτης της συγκεκριμένης ανεμογεννήτριας 
για πυρήνα των πηνίων.
Έχεις βάλει κάποιο μίγμα ρινισμάτων να κολλήσει με πολυεστέρα?

Στα δικά μου πειράματα γέμιση με σύρμα κουζίνας στα πηνία επέφερε αύξηση της απόδοσης 
περί το 20% ανάλογα με την πυκνότητα του υλικού.

Οι μαγνήτες από Γερμανία 65  με την αποστολή ή δίχως?
Μα πόσα κιλά πολυεστέρα έριξες που πήγε 92 μαζί με τη μόνωση?
Κατασκευή μεταλλικού δίσκου ρότορα 20?  Τυχερός είσαι φιλική τιμή ο τορναδόρος.

Πες μας και το ποιο αποθαρρυντικό. Πόσο καιρό ψάχνεις να βρεις την γνώση και τα υλικά?

Είσαι όμως αρχηγός. Δεν έχει δείξει εδώ κανείς καλύτερη κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας.
Σίγουρα θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι το παράδειγμα σου. Ίσως τους βγει φθηνότερα.
Περιμένουμε να την δούμε.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα 
  ¨Έχω ακούσει και τίποτα ποιο κάτω, ότι υπάρχουν και ανεμ/τριες κατάλληλες για πόλεις, εκμεταλλεύονται δε και τη ροή του αέρα που δημιουργείται από την κίνηση των οχημάτων;.

----------


## windstav

Γεια σας,

οι μαγνητες απο Ελλαδα δεν συμφερουν;  εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα;

Σταυρος

----------


## spyropap

Μερικά βίντεο με ανεμογεννήτριες.
Οι καθέτου άξονα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες και κατάλληλες για πόλεις.
Κάποιοι τις φτιάχνουν με hub dynamo για ποδήλατα, 
άλλες είναι μεγαλύτερες, αριστουργήματα και πολύ αποδοτικές.
Τα παρακάτω δεν τα βρίσκεις στην Ελλάδα. Όσοι τα θέλουν πρέπει να τα 
φτιάξουν και να τα ακριβοπληρώσουν.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0OIElOsS7g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEISWisbQX8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGnEIjgkd24&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMzVV-xVa8o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MQaT9EbMDQ&feature=fvw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl6m4emdeBI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2yopwSBXn0&feature=fvw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMGrnpEuDhY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD1gSx92DuM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeBezroZYmc&feature=related

----------


## taxideytis

για να διευκολύνουμε ...
Προϊόν: Q-46-30-10-N
Περιγραφή: Κυβοειδές N40, επινικελωμένο, 46 x 30 x 10 χιλ
Ποσότητα: 8 τεμ.
Τιμή μονάδος Μικτά: EUR 7,00
Σύνολο Μικτά: EUR 56,00
================================================
Αξία προϊόντων Μικτά: EUR 56,00
Συν έξοδα αποστολής Μικτά: EUR 9,00
Συνολικό ποσό τιμολογίου Μικτά: EUR 65,00
περιέχει 19% Φ.Π.Α.

απο εδώ... http://www.supermagnete.de/

δεν θέλετε να μάθετε σίγουρα πόσο τους εύρισκα στην χώρα μας...

όσο για τα υλικά...είναι συγκεντρωτικά...πχ...έχω πολυεστέρα ακόμα 1,5 κιλό (παρήγγειλα 3) + 9 μέτρα ακόμα υαλούφασμα...παρήγγειλα 10. Δεν στέλνανε λιγότερο. Όσο για το κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης αγόρασα 2 φύλλα (2Χ3 αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και έχω να φτιάξω και καμιά ντουλάπα :Lol: ...δεν συνέφερε να πάς και να τους λές κόψε τόσο επι τόσο  κλπ κλπ κλπ,,σε βαριούνται και σε χτυπάνε αλύπητα...

Η γνώση; 2 χρόνια εφαρμογής επι του πεδίου για αυτονόμηση σπιτιού...εξοχικού...

----------


## taxideytis

συνεχίζω..ως προς το συρμα (περιέλιξης) ακολούθησα ακριβως τις οδηγίες ...διάμετρος 1,4 mm, και περίπου 1,5 κιλό...και επείδή το βρήκα σε καλή τιμή θα πάω να πάρω 2-3 κιλά νάχω...δεν έβαλα τίποτε μέσα στον πολυεστέρα...και αν πρόσεχα περισσότερο θάχα μια τέλεια διαφάνεια που θα φαινόντουσαν επακριβώς οι σπείρες. 
Η δευτερη θα μου βγεί στο 1/3 της τιμής. Και αυτό διότι όπως προείπα τώρα που γνωρίζω θα ψάχνω στα skrap. Όσο για τις vertikal η καθέτου άξονα δνε συμφέρουν θα έλεγα...δεν φρενάρουν, χαλάνε τα ρουλεμάν,  λίγο ρεύμα, ..και βασικά απο ότι έχω διαβάσει δεν θεωρούνται αποδοτικές...
Βασικά εδώ φτιάχνεις μια γεννήτρια. Με τι θα την κινήσεις ε...αυτό πάμε αλλού...νερό; ποδήλατο; εμβολοφόρο μηχανη με ξύλα; αέρα; Απλα΄πιστευω οτι ο τελευταίος έιναι ο πιο εύκολος. Και το βασικό και τελευταίο. Λίγες στροφές...
Με το χέρι την γύρισα και έδειξε 1 volt...τριφασικό. Τώρα ψάχνω τα μηχανολογικά τα κεντραρίσματα κλπ κλπ. Θα δούμε τι θα βγάζει σε συνεχές.

----------


## Nemmesis

> 8.πολυεστέρας+υαλούφασμα 92. (διπλάσια ποσότητα απο απαιτούμενη).



στον πολυεστερα παντος νομιζω σε κολοπιασαν αγρια... μπορεις να πεις ποση ποσοτητα αγορασες? εγω 1λιτρο πολυεστερα  μαζι με τον σκληριντη του και το υαλοπανο τα αγοραζω 12 ευρω(χωρις να αγοραζω χοντρικης) ... απο οτι βλεπω στην φωτο δεν πρεπει να εβαλες πανω απο 1l

----------


## taxideytis

περίμενε να βρώ την απόδειξη...αλλά ναι το κάνανε... :Sad: 
εκεί έβαλα, 600 άντε 650 ml. Δυστυχώς. Αλλά ήταν η πρώτη μου φορά...και έχω μερικά μέτρα υαλούφασμα για να φτιάξω και μια τέντα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## -nikos-

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17886Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17887Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17888



μια προταση αναβαθμησης κατασκευηςανεμογεννητρια 001.jpgγια κατασκευη επιδαπεδια[ταρατσας-στεγης]
που να δουλευει με ολους τους ανεμους

----------


## taxideytis

μιλάς για vertical. είναι σαφώς πιο εύκολη. Αλλά. Χάνεις στις υψηλές στροφές. Μέχρι καταστροφή. την πάιρνει και την πάει βόλτα. Πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει στις οριζοντίου τύπου. Εκεί έχεις εκτροπή απο την διέυθυνση του ανέμου. Αλλά οι απόψεις είναι πολλές. 

Στό άλλο θέμα για αννεμογεννήτριες έθεσες κάποια ερωτήματα. Κάπου είπα ότι έιναι καλύτερα τα diy φωτοβολταικά παρά η Α/γεννήτρια. Θα σου πώ την άποψή μου.
παραπάνω γράφω το κόστος κατασκευής. Την έφτιαξα, γυρίζει κανονικά, βγάζει με το χέρι γύρισμα, κάμποσα mAmp, έφτιαξα και την ανόρθωση...μένει η ουρά και η βάση. Σιδεροεργασίες. Απλά σχεδιαστικά πράγματα αλλά χρειάζεσαι χώρο (στο μπαλκόνι) και εργαλεία. Τάχω αλλού. Τροχούς ηλεκτροκολλήσεις κλπ κλπ. μένει ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης, πάντα με divert load, (ζέσταμα νερού), οι έλικες..(ωχ μανούλα μου τρίψιμο που θα ρίξω), και το τελευταίο παλούκι, ο ιστός.  Αυτός πρέπει νάναι το ελάχιστο δέκα μέτρα, ευκολος στο ανεβοκατέβασμα, και τέλος τα καλώδια...στα 20 μέτρα περίπου θα έχω το ελάχιστο 25μμ Χ 2. 
λοιπά πιο μετά

----------


## taxideytis

P1000555.jpgαυτή έιναι η ήδη υπάρχουσα ανεμογεννήτρια στημένη και λειτουργούσα στο σπίτι μου. Χειμωνιάτικη φωτό αλλά δεν πειράζει θα έλεγα εε;

----------


## taxideytis

ο ιστός είναι λάθος δεμένος. Έτσι μου είπε ο πωλητής του ιστού. (μετά σπο καιρό μου ομολόγησε οτι το είπε για να χαλάσουν πρόωρα τα ρουλεμαν). Αλλάχθηκαν.
Το ύψος του ιστού έιναι 6 μέτρα. Του σπιτιού 6,5. Τα δένδρα έιναι δίπλα. Και αυτό λάθος. Η απόσταση μέχρι τις μπαταρίες στα 10+ μέτρα. 16μμ καλώδιο. 
Κόστος. 
Αγορασμένη πρίν 3 χρόνια. air breeze 200 watt. 700€.
Ιστός 6 μέτρα, (εισαγωγή china :Angry: ) 290€.
Καλώδια. δεν θυμάμαι άντε 50€.
stop switch διακόπτης. 20€. 
ένα αμπερόμετρο. 5€.
σκάψιμο + τσιμέντα + ιδρώτας 10€.

μετά απο ένα χρόνο κραδασμών κατέβηκε, μπήκαν καινούργια πιο μακρυά συρματόσχοινα, ανοίχθηκαν καινούργιοι λάκοι + ένα καρότσι τσιμέντο στον κάθε λάκκο σύνολο στα 50€. (+ ένα τενεκάκι πλαστικό χρώμα που βαφτηκαν οι λεπίδες τηα έλικος)

*μέχρι στιγμής έιμαστε στα  1125€.*
εν τω μεταξύ έριξε και ένα καλό χαλάζι το φθινόπωρο και μου ψιλοέφαγε τα πτερύγια και είμαι στο τσακ της παραγγελίας. Αλλα 130 €. (120$ περίπου + ταχυδρομικά).
Οπότε;

----------


## taxideytis

P1000879.jpgP1000881.jpgP1000883.jpg

----------


## -nikos-

αυτη που εφτιαχνες τι απεγινε ??
για την επιπεδη κατασκευη που προτηνω νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα ζυγοσταθμησης
οι κραδασμοι και θεμα αεροδυναμικης η μεγιστη ταχυτητα.

----------


## taxideytis

είμαι στην φάση ... πολύ μακρυά...κατασκευής των λεπίδων της έλικας...όποτε έχω χρόνο τρίβω..πολύ πριονίδι...και πλάνη...

----------


## spyropap

Οπότε.. Όταν πάρεις πίσω τα χρήματα που έδωσες (και τον κόπο-δουλειά) να το πεις και σε εμένα.
Εγώ σου εύχομαι να αποσβέσεις δίχως προβλήματα.

Μεταξύ μας τώρα κάποιος που δεν έχει αγάπη-μεράκι για Α.Π.Ε. δεν κάνει τέτοιες επενδύσεις.
Αυτοί που το κάνουν είναι οραματιστές διαφορετικού κόσμου, αγωνιστές της ελευθερίας.
Είναι και κάποιοι που βλέπουν ένα μακροπρόθεσμο όφελος αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να δω έτσι.

+Θετική ενέργεια για να συνεχίσεις την δουλειά της κατασκευής σου. Η χειροποίητη είναι δικό σου πράμα..

----------


## taxideytis

1. δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάρω πίσω τα χρήματα που έδωσα. Δεν έιναι εκεί το θέμα. Φυσικά και το καταλαβαίνεις. 
2. Αυτή την στιγμή έιμαι ενεργειακά αυτόνομος (6 μέρες, ανα 30 περίπου) με 7 χιλιάρικα περίπου. (μετά έχει και γεννήτρια)
Αλλά η ιστορία όπως λές και εσύ έιναι το χειροποίητο. 

Όσο για την εργασία, τους πειραματισμούς, τις στραβές, *την κοροιδία απο "επαγγελματίες" του χώρου* και όλες τις ζημιές ε αυτά όλα συνθέτουν την γνώση...

----------


## -nikos-

γιατι δεν φτιαχνουμε ανεμογεννητριες στα 220 βολτ ??
φωτοβολταικα.jpg

----------


## PCMan

Μετά την γέφυρα, η ταση δεν θα πάει 310V?

----------


## -nikos-

αφου παραγωνται 220 βολτ πως θα γινουν 310

----------


## taxideytis

δεν ξέρω αλλά..
πόσα βόλτ άρα και amp πρέπει να βγάζει για να φορτίζει μπαταρίες; Τι μέγεθος πρέπει νάχουν; Στο σχέδιο σου έχεις 10 μπαταρίες. Τι μέγεθος; (άν έχω, 10, 24 βολτες  βαθιάς εκφόρτισης δηλαδή αν πάω σε 6βολτα πχ rolls άρα ..το 12βολτο έχει κοντά 650€ άρα θέλω 10Χ650=6.500€ Χ 2 = 13.000€ μόνο σε μπαταρίες...εκεί θα έχω όμως βαριεμαι να βγάλω τα Αμπερώρια και πόσο θέλω για να φορτίσουν...οπότε μιλάμε για ανεμμογεννήτρια...δεν θέλω να το σκέπτομαι...Αλλά μια ανεμογεννήτρια μόνη της δεν λέιε τίποτε, θές και Φ/Β για ένα υβριδικό σύστημα...ε με πιάνει εφιάλτης αν καθήσω να υπολογίσω πόσα πάνελ θέλω για να φορτίσουν αυτές οι μπαταρίες...
Ενώ μετα 12 η 24 , μπορέις να ξεκινήσεις με μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου και με μία λάμπα, όπως έκανα εγώ, και να επεκταθείς όσο θέλεις.

----------


## -nikos-

ναι αλλα οι 220βολτες ειναι πιο προσιτες σε τιμη
και σε 3,5κw

----------


## taxideytis

P1010105.jpg

εγώ ξεκίνησα με δύο φτιαχτά πάνελ και μια ανεμογεννήτρια. Έλεγα να μέινω στα 12 βολτ αλλά αλλά χρειάζεσαι πολλές πατέντες. Και δεν είχα την γνώση αν θέλεις. έτσι αγόρασα σταδιακά άλλα 3 πάνελ, έφτιαξα άλλα 3, (δεν είναι τοποθετημένα ακόμα τα 2 τελευταία), και έτσι πορευομαι. Η ανεμογεννήτρια κρατάει το ψυγείο καλά (φορτίζοντας) μερικές χειμωνιάτικες νύχτες που φυσάει τρελλά, ε έχω χώρο για άλλα 4 πάνελ, όταν θα κατεβάζω απο τα Φ/β κάπου 40+ αμπερ, θα δώ πως θα πορεύομαι με τα ηλεκτρικά μου και θα πράξω ανάλογα. Άλλωστε τα 2 πρώτα φτιαχτά μου Φ/Β σίγουρα δεν θα κρατήσουν 25 χρόνια, αν βγάλουν την επταετία, (είναι 3 χρόνια στην στέγη), θάμαι καλά. Μετά βελτιώνομαι και εγώ και θα αντικατασταθούν ...
Όταν θα τοποθετηθεί η δευτερη ανεμογεννήτρια, θα φορτίζει δευτερευουσες μπαταρίες, για κάμποσο καιρό, και βλέπουμε...αλλά ξεφύγαμε απο το θέμα..όσο και αν έιναι σχετικό...

----------


## taxideytis

> ναι αλλα οι 220βολτες ειναι πιο προσιτες σε τιμη
> και σε 3,5κw



μπαταρίες στα 220;
 κοίτα να δείς μια φορά μπήκε σε έναν υποσταθμό της ΔΕΗ και έιδα ένα δωμάτιο με ραφιέρες (10 μέτρα) μπαταρίες ανοικτού τύπου στα 12, που βγάζανε τελικά 220.

----------


## -nikos-

> μπαταρίες στα 220;
> κοίτα να δείς μια φορά μπήκε σε έναν υποσταθμό της ΔΕΗ και έιδα ένα δωμάτιο με ραφιέρες (10 μέτρα) μπαταρίες ανοικτού τύπου στα 12, που βγάζανε τελικά 220.



ενωουσα γεννητριες

----------


## spyropap

Νίκο είναι μερικά που δεν κατάλαβα στο σχέδιο σου.
Θέλεις να φορτίσεις 10 συστοιχίες των 24V αλλά το inverter σου παίρνει από μία.
Οι υπόλοιπες 9 είναι αποθήκη για όταν θα αδειάσει η πρώτη;
Μήπως σκοπεύεις ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες να βάλεις inverter και στις άλλες;
Σαφώς είναι αντιοικονομικό. Και γιατί θα ήθελε κάποιος να κάνει αυτό;
Θα το ήθελε ίσως εάν είχε ανεμογεννήτρια που να δίνει υψηλή τάση.

Να σας πω τι νομίζω. Εάν φτιάξει κάποιος ανεμογεννήτρια μικρού μεγέθους 
(όπως η δική μου με το περιστρεφόμενο καπέλο σόμπας) και το τελικό κόστος 
μαζί με το PMG δυναμό του βγει περίπου 100 ε τότε είναι επιτυχία διότι μπορεί να βάλει 
πολλές τέτοιες μικρές σε όποιο μέρος θέλει και να μπορεί να τις επισκευάζει και να τις συντηρεί εύκολα.

Δέκα φορές καλύτερα θα ήταν 10 μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες στην ταράτσα μου παρά μία μεγάλη σε ιστό.
Αυτό θα ισχύει μόνο εάν θα έχουν την ίδια απόδοση μα νομίζω ότι οι μικρές θα αποδίδουν καλύτερα 
διότι θα γυρνούν με ελάχιστο αέρα σε σχέση με την μεγάλη που για να γυρίσει θα θέλει πολλά μποφόρ.

----------


## PCMan

> αφου παραγωνται 220 βολτ πως θα γινουν 310



 220VAC έχει και η δεή αλλά αμα βάλω μια γέφυρα στην πρίζα θα βγάλει 310VDC γιατι 220VAC * 1,41 = 310VDC

----------


## taxideytis

τελικά αυτό το καπέλλο σόμπας γυρνάει και με το παραμικρό αέρα, έιναι φθηνό, ελαφρύ, και μπορέις να το βάλεις σχεδόν παντού...αλλά τι θα βάλεις απο κάτω Σπύρε;

----------


## -nikos-

ειναι θεμα σχεδιασμου και μονο καθετου κινησεως κατασκευες που εχω φτιαξει 
και ξερω τι δυναμη μπορουν να παραγουν σε ελαχιστο αερα.
αυτη η κατασκευη που ειχα φτιαξει γυριζε κομπρεσωρα και αποθυκευε αερα για χρηση
εργαστηριου για πλακα.
ξεκολιστε απο τους ελικες,μονο μπελαδες εχουν και μικρες αποδωσεις

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.windstuffnow.com/main/lenz2_turbine.htm

σχέδια παραπάνω...αλλά...πως θα την σηκώσεις στα 10 μέτρα; Ναι ταράτσα θα μου πέις. Και αν δεν έχεις ταράτσα;

----------


## -nikos-

> 220VAC έχει και η δεή αλλά αμα βάλω μια γέφυρα στην πρίζα θα βγάλει 310VDC γιατι 220VAC * 1,41 = 310VDC



που θα την βαλεις την γεφυρα.
εγω τελευτεα φορα που τσεκαρα επρεπε να βαλω δυο φασεις για να βγαλουν με τον 
ουδετερο 440βολτ.
αμα ειναι να βαλω στο τριφασικο μου τρεις γεφυρες και να χρησιμοποιω το ρευμα που 
μου περισευη

----------


## -nikos-

> http://www.windstuffnow.com/main/lenz2_turbine.htm
> 
> σχέδια παραπάνω...αλλά...πως θα την σηκώσεις στα 10 μέτρα; Ναι ταράτσα θα μου πέις. Και αν δεν έχεις ταράτσα;



πανω στα κεραμιδια

----------


## taxideytis

:Rolleyes: έφυγε...θα την βρώ στο απέναντι βουνό...

----------


## -nikos-

> έφυγε...θα την βρώ στο απέναντι βουνό...



 :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh: καλο
θα ανεβασω ενα σχεδιακι-πατεντα για ελενχο των στροφων.

----------


## spyropap

Χμμ αυτόματο σαζμάν από μηχανάκι μυρίζομαι. Το έχω μάθει πια.. Είναι αυτό με την φυγόκεντρο…

Εγώ πάλι γράφω πως:
Δέκα φορές καλύτερα θα ήταν 10 μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες στην ταράτσα μου παρά μία μεγάλη σε ιστό.
Αυτό θα ισχύει μόνο εάν θα έχουν την ίδια απόδοση μα νομίζω ότι οι μικρές θα αποδίδουν καλύτερα 
διότι θα γυρνούν με ελάχιστο αέρα σε σχέση με την μεγάλη που για να γυρίσει θα θέλει πολλά μποφόρ.

Για την ακρίβεια εάν έχει κάποιος το PMG δυναμό (που πρέπει να φτιάξει ή να αγοράσει) 
τότε μπορεί να κόψει με φλόγιστρο λαμαρίνα με στρόγγιλο πατρόν όπως αυτό που έχει το περιστρεφόμενο καπέλο σόμπας/τζακιού. 
Αυτή που έχω φτιάξει έχει αποτυχημένο PMG, και ακατάλληλο για την εφαρμογή στάτορα.
Έχει όμως μέλλον. Φλερτάρει με το νέο PMG που φτιάχνω.

----------


## -nikos-

με την χρηση του καταληλου ελατηριου αυξανεται η αντισταση του αερα και
μιονωνται οι στροφες αναλογα δυναμης αερα και φυγοκεντρου,στις στροφες που 
επιθυμουμεφωτοβολταικα 001.jpg

----------


## taxideytis

εντάξει...δεν ανεβαίνει στην στέγη. Πρώτον είναι ξύλινη και δευτερον  φυσάει πολύ εκεί καθότι το σπίτι είναι σε ύψωμα. Και όταν λέω θα την πάρει το εννοώ. Εδώ μου σηκώνει μπουριά απο σόμπα, ολόκληρη κατσκευή θα σεβαστεί; Και βέβαια για όλες τις κατασκευές πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπ'οψη και οι κλιματολογικές ιδιαιτερότητες της κάθε περιοχής...
η ιδέα του σπύρου έιναι καλύτερη...αν βρεί κάποια πατέντα να λειτοργεί ενω το μπουρί έιναι σε σωλήνα και λειτουργεί και με καυσαέρια...

----------


## -nikos-

λιπων καποιες αρχες παραγωγης ηλεκτρισμου =
αν παρουμε στο ενα χερι μας ενα μαγνητη και στο αλλο ενα πηνιο συνδεδεμενο με ενα
βολτομετρο και = τα πλησιασουμε αργα το βολτομετρο θα διξει ελαχιστα βολτ 
αν ομως τα πλησιασουμε γρηγορα η ενδιξη θα αλαξει δραματικα.
αυτο το συμπερασμα εβγαλαν και οι παλιοι που παιζαν με τους μαγνητες οπως κανουμε 
και εμεις και καταλιξαν στο εξις συμπερασμα 
η μεγαλη ταχυτητα σε σταθερους μαγνητες
η μεγαλα μαγνητικα πεδια
[βλεπε δυναμο-διεγερση-μεταβλητος μαγνητισμος-πηνιο και στον ροτορα και στον στατορα]
αρα αν θελουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε σταθερους μαγνητες
πρεπει η να εχουμε μεγαλη διαμετρο [βλεπε ηλεκτρικο ποδηλατο]
η να εχουμε πολλες στροφες
 [βλεπε εργοστασιακη γενητρια ητε μικρης αποδοσης ητε μεγαλης με τα σασμαν αυξησεως στροφων]
κατα την γνωμη μου η καλυτερη λυση ειναι η η ιδιοκατασκευη γενητριας συνεχους ρευματος
η η χρηση γενητριας εναλασομενου 220βολτ η δυναμο αυτοκινητου ΑΠΙΡΑΧΤΟ με την διεγερση του
και ολα τα συναφη.
Μονο ετσι θα εχουμε παραγωγη ΧΟΡΤΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ενεργειας να την ευχαριστηθουμε.

----------


## spyropap

Νίκο ωραία η ιδέα σου με το ελατήριο. Δεν μπορώ να πω εάν θα έχει πρακτικά προβλήματα.
Φτιάξε και πες μας.

Αυτό που με εντυπωσίασε πολύ είναι αυτή η έξυπνη και φθηνή εφαρμογή που μπορείτε εύκολα να αναπαράγετε.
Αυτό το σύστημα που είναι συνδυασμός savonious και δυναμό με ρόδα ποδηλάτου έχει πολλά προτερήματα.
Η σύνδεση τους με καλώδιο δίνει βολική ελαστικότητα. Μου αρέσει πολύ.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjai2SFBu-c&feature=related

----------


## -nikos-

πως σου φενεται αυτο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsno1...feature=fvwrel
βεβεα ειμαι κατα των τριων ελικων αλλα το περιγυρο του δινει μια φινετσα

----------


## PCMan

> που θα την βαλεις την γεφυρα.
> εγω τελευτεα φορα που τσεκαρα επρεπε να βαλω δυο φασεις για να βγαλουν με τον 
> ουδετερο 440βολτ.
> αμα ειναι να βαλω στο τριφασικο μου τρεις γεφυρες και να χρησιμοποιω το ρευμα που 
> μου περισευη



 Στο σχέδιο που δείχνεις, βλέπω μια γεννήτρια και μία ανεμογεννήτρια συνδεμένες παράλληλα(δεν νομίζω να γίνεται). Εκεί έχουμε 220VAC. Οταν περνάνε απ την γέφυρα η τάση γίνεται 310VDC αφου υπάρχει ανόρθωση.. Έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## spyropap

Έτσι είναι αλλά μην επιμείνεις σʼ αυτό διότι το σχέδιο του -νικου- είναι πολύ πρόχειρο και φαντάζομαι 
ότι ένα πιο ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο θα περιλάμβανε κύκλωμα φόρτισης μπαταριών που θα έπρεπε να προσαρμόζει το βολτάζ που δεν θα είναι σταθερό λόγο διαφοράς στροφών.
Για την γεννήτρια που βλέπεις παράλληλα εννοείτε ότι υπάρχει διακόπτης που την ενεργοποιεί όταν δεν έχει αέρα. Έτσι δεν τις έχει να εργάζονται μαζί.

Ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο σαν αυτό έχει και άλλες ηλεκτρολογικές ελλείψεις αλλά ας μην το κάνουμε θέμα.

----------


## -nikos-

> Έτσι είναι αλλά μην επιμείνεις σʼ αυτό διότι το σχέδιο του -νικου- είναι πολύ πρόχειρο και φαντάζομαι 
> ότι ένα πιο ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο θα περιλάμβανε κύκλωμα φόρτισης μπαταριών που θα έπρεπε να προσαρμόζει το βολτάζ που δεν θα είναι σταθερό λόγο διαφοράς στροφών.
> Για την γεννήτρια που βλέπεις παράλληλα εννοείτε ότι υπάρχει διακόπτης που την ενεργοποιεί όταν δεν έχει αέρα. Έτσι δεν τις έχει να εργάζονται μαζί.
> 
> Ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο σαν αυτό έχει και άλλες ηλεκτρολογικές ελλείψεις αλλά ας μην το κάνουμε θέμα.



η ιδεα μετραει και μετα η συζητηση που ακολουθει που συνηθως αναβαθμιζει
την ιδεα.Φυσικα και η γενητρια θα περνει μπρος οταν δεν εχει αερα για μερες-μερα.
Πριν απο λιγο καιρο εμφανιστικε ενα μελος που ειχε μεγαλη εγγατασταση φωτοβολταικων
και ανεμογενητριας στο σπιτι του στο φορουμ ζητωντας βοηθεια για μια συνδεση[τι αλλο] και
ενω εκανε συνδεση στη δεη εξακολουθισε να χρησιμοποιη την εγκατασταση του χρησιμοποιωντας
το ρευμα του δικτιου για να φωρτιζει τις μπαταριες του παρα να κανει απευθιας καταναλωση.
Αυτη την πατεντα την ειχα ακουσει και απο αλλον αλλα δεν ειχα περισωτερες λεπτομεριες......
...και οταν ρωτησα το μελος να μας πει λεπτομεριες της κατασκευης του αρνηθικε με την δικεολογια
οτι αυτος ειχε πληρωσει για την εγκατασταση του και δεν θα εδινε αυτες τις 
πληροφωριες τζαμπα,,,,,και μετα απλα δεν τον ξαναηδαμε να ποσταρει.
Δεν ειναι καλυτερα να τις συζηταμε εδω καμια φωρα και με κοντρες απο το 
να περιμενουμε να μας τις πουνε αυτοι που τις εχουν πληρωσει αυτες τις εγκαταστασεις-πατεντες ?

----------


## yannakis

Καλημέρα, πρώτη φορά γράφω εδώ.
Βρήκα στο παρακάτω άρθρο ένα γενικό μπούσουλα για μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες, που ίσως φανεί χρήσιμος.
http://www.4myhouse.gr/Article.aspx?...3&subcatid=161

----------


## spyropap

Καλώς ήρθες Γιάννη.
Ενδιαφέρουσα η κάθε σχετική πληροφορία. Δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς προτείνεις.
Νομίζεις ότι είναι καλό να αγοράσουμε ανεμογεννήτριες;
Μήπως ξέρεις που πωλούν φθηνές ανεμογεννήτριες (κατά προτίμηση ελληνικές ή έστω και κινέζικες) να πάμε να αγοράσουμε;

Θεωρώ ότι μια λογική τιμή κόστους για τα υλικά που χρειάζεται αυτή η απλή κατασκευή που εμφανίζεται σε αυτό το βίντεο είναι τα 100ε.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjai2SFBu-c&feature=related

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σου. Θα έφτιαχνες μια τέτοια κατασκευή; Γράψε μας τι νομίζεις γι αυτήν; 
Αξίζει τίποτε ή να πάμε να σκάσουμε ένα χιλιάρικο που δεν μας περισσεύει για ένα εισαγόμενο προϊόν;

----------


## spyropap

“Σπύρο αυτό το σεσουάρ βγάζει σπίθες – δεν το θέλω, πήρα άλλο. Πάρε το για ανακύκλωση”
Ήταν τα λόγια της γειτόνισσας. Καλά που μου δίνουν τις σαβούρες τους για να παίζω, σκέφτηκα εγώ.
Λοιπόν αυτό το παλαιό σεσουάρ είχε μέσα έναν ενδιαφέρον AC κινητήρα με καμένες επαφές.
Δεν με απασχόλησε πως θα το φτιάξω αφού μερικά εσωτερικά του μέρη πήγαν στα άχρηστα.

Αυτό που μου άρεσε και χρησιμοποίησα για να το μετατρέψω σε δυναμό είναι το πλαίσιο, τα πηνία, ο άξονας του ρότορα.
Κόλλησα γερά δύο μαγνήτες (από μικρό μοτέρ 12V) στον ρότορα, σύνδεσα και από μια γέφυρα σε κάθε πηνίο.
Ο ρότορας με τους μαγνήτες έχει αρκετή απόσταση (διάκενο) από τον στάτορα περίπου 2 χιλ, έτσι το έφτιαξα ώστε να γυρίζει εύκολα δίχως μεγάλη αντίσταση για να μπορέσω να το χρησιμοποιήσω με μικρή έλικα.

Πιο καλό θα ήταν να είχε περισσότερους από δύο μαγνήτες και περισσότερα από δύο πηνία αλλά το μικρό του μέγεθος δεν το επιτρέπει.

Το γύρισα με το τρυπάνι σε δύο σκάλες, αργά και γρήγορα. Με τις 2γέφυρες σε σειρά μέτρησα από 6 ως 20V.
Σύνδεσα δύο λαμπτήρες πυράκτωσης 6V σε σειρά που με περίπου 800 στροφές άναψαν λαμπρά.
Έπειτα μέτρησα και το ρεύμα υπό φορτίο. Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε αυτό ήταν 60mA. Αυτό μας κάνει μια απόδοση ανάλογη των στροφών περίπου 1W…

Τι μπορείτε να κάνετε με μια τέτοια μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια;
Να ανάβετε αρκετά λαμπάκια led, να φορτίζετε συστοιχίες μικρών μπαταριών κλπ.
Είναι ένα παιχνίδι, κατασκευή μίνι ανεμογεννήτριας με ελάχιστο κόστος (ανακυκλούμενα υλικά).

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20722 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20723Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20724

Η περιέλιξη του δυναμό αυτοκινήτου σε εξέλιξη…

----------


## taxideytis

ενδιαφέρον

----------


## spyropap

Και η συνέχεια από το #98 με κινέζικη έλικα των 2ε...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23336Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23337

----------


## picdev

> η ιδεα μετραει και μετα η συζητηση που ακολουθει που συνηθως αναβαθμιζει
> την ιδεα.Φυσικα και η γενητρια θα περνει μπρος οταν δεν εχει αερα για μερες-μερα.
> Πριν απο λιγο καιρο εμφανιστικε ενα μελος που ειχε μεγαλη εγγατασταση φωτοβολταικων
> και ανεμογενητριας στο σπιτι του στο φορουμ ζητωντας βοηθεια για μια συνδεση[τι αλλο] και
> ενω εκανε συνδεση στη δεη εξακολουθισε να χρησιμοποιη την εγκατασταση του χρησιμοποιωντας
> το ρευμα του δικτιου για να φωρτιζει τις μπαταριες του παρα να κανει απευθιας καταναλωση.
> Αυτη την πατεντα την ειχα ακουσει και απο αλλον αλλα δεν ειχα περισωτερες λεπτομεριες......
> ...και οταν ρωτησα το μελος να μας πει λεπτομεριες της κατασκευης του αρνηθικε με την δικεολογια
> οτι αυτος ειχε πληρωσει για την εγκατασταση του και δεν θα εδινε αυτες τις 
> ...



και γιατί να έχεις μπαταρίες και σύνδεση με τη ΔΕΗ?
Τόσο πολύ ενέργεια είχε που το έφτανε να έχει ενεργειακή αυτονομία?
άλλωστε οι μπαταρίες είναι μεγάλο χάσιμο χρημάτων στη συντήρηση, ενώ η δεή σου παίρνει το ρεύμα χωρίς κόστος

----------


## -nikos-

> και γιατί να έχεις μπαταρίες και σύνδεση με τη ΔΕΗ?
> Τόσο πολύ ενέργεια είχε που το έφτανε να έχει ενεργειακή αυτονομία?
> άλλωστε οι μπαταρίες είναι μεγάλο χάσιμο χρημάτων στη συντήρηση, ενώ η δεή σου παίρνει το ρεύμα χωρίς κόστος



δεν ξερω πραγματικα,,
παντως εκανε συνδεση με την δεη και την εριξε πανω στις μπαταριες,
σιγουρα θα ειχε και διασυνδεμενο ινβερτερ,,γιαυτο το συζητω,για να βγαλω συμπερασμα.

----------


## spyropap

Είναι γνωστό ότι μεγάλο μέρος του κόστους εγκατάστασης αυτόνομου ηλεκτρικού συστήματος με φ/β πηγαίνει στην αποθήκευση της DC ενέργειας αλλά και στο ηλεκτρονικό μέρος μετατροπής της DC ενέργειας σε AC.

Πολλοί είναι αυτοί (όπως εγώ) που χρησιμοποιούν τα φ/β μόνο για φωτισμό LED, φόρτιση συσσωρευτών και άλλες μικρές DC καταναλώσεις.
 Έτσι αποφεύγουν το μεγάλο κόστος που απαιτείται για την αποθήκευση, μετατροπή της ενέργειας.

Για την αύξηση της απόδοσης φ/β μπορούν να επιλεγούν φορτιστές τύπου MPPT και σύστημα εντοπισμού tracker.
Ακόμα κάποιοι ιάπωνες έχουν εφεύρει ειδική νάιλον επιφάνεια που εκμεταλλεύεται καλύτερα το ηλιακό φως. (#7) http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54346 

*Πολύ έξυπνη βρίσκω την ιδέα να έχει το κάθε φ/β πάνελ δικό του σύστημα μετατροπής* *DC/**AC* *Inverter.*

Θα σκεφτεί κάποιος “τι λες ρε Σπύρε εάν έχω πχ 20 πάνελ να έχω και 20 inverter;” 
Γιατί όχι; Δεν θα είναι σαν αυτά τα γνωστά inverter που έχουν αγοράσει ακριβά και έχουν απόδοση πολλών βατ για οικιακές ανάγκες.
Θα είναι μίνι μετατροπείς inverter που μπορεί να φτιάξει απλά ο κάθε ηλεκτρονικός με ελάχιστο κόστος και που μπορούν να μετατρέπουν τα 12V DC σε 230VAC ή περισσότερα.
Όταν μάλιστα είναι τυποποιημένα από εργοστάσιο επάνω στο σασί αλουμινίου του πάνελ τότε περιορίζεται το κόστος στο ελάχιστο.
Έτσι περιορίζονται οι απώλειες μεταφοράς DC ενέργειας αλλά χρειάζεται κεντρική μονάδα συγχρονισμού φάσης. Για τον συγχρονισμό φάσης θα ψάξω να βρω κύκλωμα.

Ορίστε και άλλοι έξυπνοι που κάνουν αυτά και άλλα σχετικά με τίτλο “τελευταία τεχνολογία σε ηλιακή ενέργεια”.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEKX_bJ70BU&feature=related

----------


## -nikos-

καλυτερα θα ηταν να χωρισουμε την καταναλωση σε ομαδες 
[πχ φωτισμος δικο του ινβερτερ-υπολογιστης δικο του ινβερτερ κλπ.]
θα ειναι ακομα πιο φθηνα.
και οπως λεει ο σπυρος τα πραγματα ειναι απλα 
εως ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ=ινβερτερ 003.jpg

----------


## spyropap

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο αρχικά δείχνει. Μπορεί να είναι καλή ιδέα αλλά στην εφαρμογή της συναντά κάποιος διάφορα προβλήματα που όμως ξεπερνιώνται.

Για παράδειγμα το κύκλωμα με τον απλό εναλλάκτη inverter που έδειξες στο #104 επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει μπορώ να πω ότι δεν δουλεύει με οποιονδήποτε μετασχηματιστή του τύπου 2Χ12VDC 220AC αλλά μόνο με μετασχηματιστή κατάλληλης ισχύος που να συνεργάζεται με το κύκλωμα.
Έτσι με τον πρώτο μ/τ που δοκίμασα δεν λειτουργούσε.

Ακόμα αυτό το κύκλωμα επειδή είναι αυτοταλάντωτο πιθανόν να μην ξεκινά με μικρή ισχύ εισόδου δηλαδή μερικές εκατοντάδες μιλιΑμπερ.

----------


## γιωρυος

νεοσ *επισκεπτης..
εχω ενα διασυνδεμενο φωτοβολταικο και θελω να ενισχυσω την *αποδοση μου φτιαχνωντασ *ανεμογεννητρια *.
*ειναι *εφικτο *αυτο?
μπορει να συνδεθει *παραληλα με τα φωτοβολταικα ???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να συνδεθεί και ανεμογεννήτρια αρκεί να αλλάξεις τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης με έναν ειδικό για αυτήν την δουλειά (υπάρχουν) ... αλλά και εκεί υπάρχουν κάποιοι περιορισμοί π.χ. και εγώ έχω τέτοιο ρυθμιστή αλλά δεν μου επιτρέπουν να προσθέσω μαζί με την ανεμογεννήτρια επιπλέον και περισσότερα φωτοβολταικά (πέραν από το όριο που προβλέπει ο κατασκευαστής του ρυθμιστή) . 
Θέλει απλός να ψάξεις να βρεις τον κατάλληλο ρυθμιστή (σύμφωνα με το πόσα πάνελ έχεις σε ισχύ και πόσο σε ισχύ στην ανεμογεννήτρια.

----------


## vasilllis

[QUOTE=Κυριακίδης;467930]Μπορεί να συνδεθεί και ανεμογεννήτρια αρκεί να αλλάξεις τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης με έναν ειδικό για αυτήν την δουλειά (υπάρχουν) ... αλλά και εκεί υπάρχουν κάποιοι περιορισμοί π.χ. και εγώ έχω τέτοιο ρυθμιστή αλλά δεν μου επιτρέπουν να προσθέσω μαζί με την ανεμογεννήτρια επιπλέον και περισσότερα φωτοβολταικά (πέραν από το όριο που προβλέπει ο κατασκευαστής του ρυθμιστή) . 
Θέλει απλός να ψάξεις να βρεις τον κατάλληλο ρυθμιστή (σύμφωνα με το πόσα πάνελ έχεις σε ισχύ και πόσο σε ισχύ στην ανεμογεννήτρια.[/QUOT
μπορει να βαλει ανεξαρτητο ρυθμιστη και μπορει να συνδεσει παραλληλα οσους ρυθμιστες .θελει

----------


## γιωρυος

απο οτι βλεπω δεν υπαρχει καθολου ριθμιστης *η κανω λαθος? *απο τα πανελα *παει σε ασφαλειες μετα *σε *ινβερτερ 10000 και μετα *στη *δεη

----------


## -nikos-

> νεοσ *επισκεπτης..
> εχω ενα διασυνδεμενο φωτοβολταικο και θελω να ενισχυσω την *αποδοση μου φτιαχνωντασ *ανεμογεννητρια *.
> *ειναι *εφικτο *αυτο?
> μπορει να συνδεθει *παραληλα με τα φωτοβολταικα ???



θα παραληλησεις την συνεχες ταση που προερχεται απο την ανεμογενητρια με την συνεχες ταση που 
ερχεται απο τα φωτοβολταικα πριν το διασυνδεομενο ινβερτερ τοποθετωντας ομως απο 
μια γεφυρα ανωρθοσης στα συν++ στην καθε πηγη ρευματος ωστε να λιτουργησει σαν βαλβιδα αντεπιστροφης
και προστασιας των πηγων ρευματος ,τοσο απλα τοσο ευκολα.
-
υποτηθεται οτι η ανεμογεννητρια εχει την ιδια παραγωγη ρευματος με τα φωτοβολταικα
σε αριθμο βολτ ωστε να λιτουργει το ινβερτερ π.χ. αν το ινβερτερ δουλευει με 24V+ και εσυ του 
βαλεις 12V ανεμογεννητρια απλα δεν θα δουλευει.

----------


## γιωρυος

ευχαριστω παλικαρια

----------


## christakosxo

παιδια σκεφτομαι να αγορασω αυτην την γεννητρια  http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/500W-E-S...774677115/item
για την κατασκευη ανεμογεννητριας !! ειναι καλη επιλογη ???  και πιο πολυ ρωταω απο αποψη στροφων !! μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν ειναι μονιμης μαγνητισης η χρειαζεται διεγερση γιατι δε διευκρινιζει στο site !!

----------


## spyropap

Θα έπρεπε να ρωτήσεις τον πωλητή για το εάν χρειάζεται διέγερση.
Είναι πολύ καλή η τιμή. Τόσο μου στοίχησε εμένα να φτιάξω ένα εναλλάκτη-δυναμό με απόδοση 80W..

Έχει σημασία όμως ότι αυτό δεν έχει άξονα κατάλληλο να δέχεται έλικα.
Θα πρέπει να τα φτιάξεις στον τόρνο εάν μπορείς.

Και τι έλικα σκοπεύεις να βάλεις;
Θα έχει κατάλληλο μέγεθος και σχέση ώστε να σου γυρνά αρκετές στροφές;
Ο Γερμανός δίνει στοιχείο ότι αποδίδει σε 2500 στροφές.

Θα καταφέρεις να προσαρμόσεις μια έλικα μάλλον άγνωστη και πιθανόν ακατάλληλη
με τρόπο που να γυρίζει τον άξονα αυτού του μοτέρ;

----------


## christakosxo

ναι βασικα φιλε μου αυτους τους προβληματισμους τους εχω κ εγω και γ αυτο ρωταω !! οποιος θελει να πει τη γνωμη του για να καταληξουμε στα οσο γινεται καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα που πρεπει να επιλεξουμε για την γεννητρια !! η κατασκευη της πλημνης ειναι οντως δυσκολη οπως λες αλλα οχι και ακατορθωτη αν πιανουν τα χερια σου !! τα πτερυγια σκεφτομαι να τα φτιαξω απο PVC !! ΟΙ 2500 στροφες ειναι οντως πολλες για ανεμογεννητρια !! σε τι στροφες περιπου πρεπει να κυμαινονται οι στροφες για ανεμογεννητρια ???  μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να βγαζει 12 Volt ??  και μηπως τελικα ειναι καλυτερα να επιλεξουμε ΑC γεννητρια και με μια απλη ανορθωση να οδηγηθει στον charge controller ,μπαταριες κα ....   !!!  οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει να πει τη γνωμη του για τη σωστη επιλογη της γεννητριας

----------


## vasilllis

> ναι βασικα φιλε μου αυτους τους προβληματισμους τους εχω κ εγω και γ αυτο ρωταω !! οποιος θελει να πει τη γνωμη του για να καταληξουμε στα οσο γινεται καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα που πρεπει να επιλεξουμε για την γεννητρια !! η κατασκευη της πλημνης ειναι οντως δυσκολη οπως λες αλλα οχι και ακατορθωτη αν πιανουν τα χερια σου !! τα πτερυγια σκεφτομαι να τα φτιαξω απο PVC !! ΟΙ 2500 στροφες ειναι οντως πολλες για ανεμογεννητρια !! σε τι στροφες περιπου πρεπει να κυμαινονται οι στροφες για ανεμογεννητρια ???  μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να βγαζει 12 Volt ??  και μηπως τελικα ειναι καλυτερα να επιλεξουμε ΑC γεννητρια και με μια απλη ανορθωση να οδηγηθει στον charge controller ,μπαταριες κα ....   !!!  οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει να πει τη γνωμη του για τη σωστη επιλογη της γεννητριας



Δες αυτην και κινησου τουλαχιστον προς αυτη την κατευθυνση  http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/400W-WAT...873509171/item

----------


## christakosxo

με αυτη εδω    http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/24-V-per...794776839/item        παιζει να πληρωσω φορο επειδη ειναι απο αμερικη ????? καλη δεν ειναι για τη περιπτωση μας ???

----------


## christakosxo

δε θα πει κανεις τη γνωμη του ???

----------


## spyropap

Στην περίπτωση που θελήσεις να αγοράσεις την αμερικάνικη γεννήτρια θα πρέπει να προμηθευτείς κατάλληλη έλικα που θα την κάνουν να αποδίδει τα 22Α όπως η Raptor με 5 λεπίδες που κοστίζει με αποστολή 130ε.

Θα έχεις γεννήτρια και έλικα με 270 ε όσο δηλαδή κάνει η κινέζικη έτοιμη που αποδίδει 400W.

Είναι πιθανό η κινέζικη να μην αποδίδει 400W με την τρίφυλλη μικρή έλικα και λίγο αέρα.
Επίσης πιθανό είναι η αμερικάνικη γεννήτρια και έλικα να απαιτούν πολύ εργασία (εργατοώρες κ έξοδα) μέχρι να γίνουν αποδοτική ανεμογεννήτρια.
Και η αμερικάνικη πιθανόν να αποδίδει λιγότερο από 22 Α (528W) με λίγο αέρα..

Πιο συνετή επιλογή θα ήταν η αγορά μιας κινέζικης ανεμογεννήτριας με έλικα 5 λεπίδων που να αποδίδει περισσότερη ενέργεια από την μικρή 400W που παρουσιάστηκε.

Ακόμα θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς ότι είναι πιθανό να σου σπάσουν τα φτερά ή να χαλάσουν τα ρουλεμάν και η ανεμογεννήτρια να σφυρίζει ενοχλητικά.
Αυτά τα προβλήματα να τα περιμένεις μετά από 1-2 χρόνια λειτουργίας.
Σημασία έχει και η συντήρηση λάδωμα.

----------


## christakosxo

με αλλα λογια δηλαδη φιλε μου θεωρεις οτι δε συμφερει να αγορασεις καμια γεννητρια για να τη μετατρεψουμε σε ανεμογεννητρια ??? η την φτιαχνουμε απο την αρχη την ανεμογεννητρια ,φτιαχνοντας ακομα και τη γεννητρια η χρησιμοποιουμε δυναμο η οτι αλλη πατεντα μας ερθει στο μυαλο ή απλα παιρνουμε μια ετοιμη !!  σωστα??

----------


## lepouras

σε γενικές γραμμές αυτό που πιστεύω εγώ είναι ότι άμα πιάνουν τα χέρια σου και βρεις και τις γνώσεις να κάνεις πράγματα μόνος σου τότε δοκίμασε και φτιάξε τα διοτι και να σου πάθουν κάτι εσύ το έφτιαξες εσύ θα το ξανά επισκευάσεις. άσε που αν θελήσεις να προσθέσεις και άλλα μετά έχεις είδει την γνώσει και θα τα καταφέρεις με λιγότερο κόστος από την πρώτη φορά. αν όμως βασιστείς σε οτιδήποτε θα στο φτιάξουν άλλοι και εσύ θα το φορέσεις, καλύτερα πάρε ένα καινούριο έτυμη. 
πού θα ψάχνεις τον άλλον όταν των χρειαστείς να στο φτιάξει.

παράδειγμα για μένα ο Κωνσταντίνος (taxideyths) που ενώ δεν έχει σχέση με τίποτα από τον χώρο μας ,έψαξε ,ασχολήθηκε,ότι δεν ήξερε αγόρασε έτυμο, ότι μπόρεσε έφτιαξε μόνος του και από κοντά είδα μια πολύ καλή κατασκευή συνολικά για αυτονομία οικίας που ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες που καθόρισε ο ίδιος.

----------


## spyropap

Δεν είναι έτσι ή αλλιώς, δηλαδή επιλογές υπάρχουν πολλές.
Η φθηνότερη επιλογή ίσως να μην είναι η καλύτερη για τους λόγους που προανέφερα.
Μακάρι να ήξερα μια φθηνή επιλογή που να είναι και ποιοτική για να σου προτείνω.

Να φτιάξεις μόνος όλα τα κομμάτια μιας ανεμογεννήτριας είναι πολύ δύσκολο και ακόμα δυσκολότερο είναι να έχεις επιτυχία.
Έχεις υπολογίσει πόσο κοστίζουν οι εργατοώρες για μια τέτοια κατασκευή;
Ίσως όμως έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση/χόμπι για τέτοια κατασκευή. Έχεις δυνατό εργαστήριο;
Και άλλοι έφτιαξαν κατασκευές (όπως εγώ) που δεν είναι πολύ πετυχημένες και δεν έμειναν ικανοποιημένοι.

Ξαναφέρνω την επιλογή της αγοράς κινέζικης ανεμογεννήτριας με 5 λεπίδες και δυνατότερη από 400W. Αυτή θα ήταν η επιλογή μου.

----------


## vasilllis

παιδια μια διευκρινηση.οταν σε μια ανεμογενητρια βλεπεις 400w,1000w κλπ. ειναι το μαχ. που αποδιδει σε ΄τυφωνα΄.δυστηχως δεν ειναι σαν τα φωτοβολταικα που σχεδον καθε μερα πιανουν την αποδοση τους΄έστω και για λιγη ωρα''.στην ανεμογενητρια μπορει να γινει μια φορα τον μηνα και αν.
βασικο εργαλειο στην κατασκευη ανεμογεννητριας ειναι ο ΄κινητηρας΄ οπου ειναι  τα πτερυγια (μιας και τον αερα δεν μπορουμε να τον ΄μεγαλωσουμε΄Οσο μεγαλυτερα πτερυγια εχεις τοσο περισοοτερα w παραγεις.αυτο που μενει λποιπον ειναι η καταλληλη γεννητρια για να μετατρεψεις αυτα τα w σε ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια.    Jim Green at the National Renewable Energy Lab (NREL) developed a  similar formula: annual energy output (AEO) in KWH = 0.01328 x rotor  diameter (ft.) squared x average wind speed (mph) cubed.
αν καποιος εχει γνωσεις για διαμετρο φτερων,βαρος τους κλιση τους κ.α. τοτε μπορει να κατασκευεασει μια οικονομικη και να παραγει ενεργεια αλλιως οι φτιαχνεις ειναι μονο για εμπειρια-ευχαριστηση (δεν ειναι και λιγο).
τα κινεζικα μην τα παρεξηγειται με σωστη μελετη αν επιλεξεις τα καταλληλα φτερα θα φτιαξεις ωραιο συστηματακι


Υ.Γ συντηρηση οι οικιακες ανεμογενητιες ειναι μηδαμινη.
Για ρουλεμαν αναλογως τον τυπο τους εχουν και διαρκεια ζωης συνηθως 4000 ωρες.

----------

spyropap (25-10-11)

----------


## γιωρυος

Κάθε ανεμογεννητρια έχει τις δικές τις καμπύλες απόδοσης, όπως για παράδειγμα οι παραπάνω που αφορούν μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια 400W. Βλέπουμε όμως ότι η ονομαστική ισχύς των 400W επιτυγχάνεται σε ταχύτητα ανέμου γύρω στα 12,5 m/s η οποία ισχύει για λίγες ώρες το χρόνο. 

Συνήθως όποτε φυσάει, οι ταχύτητες ανέμου κυμαίνονται μεταξύ 3 και 7 m/s στις περισσότερες περιοχές που μας ενδιαφέρουν. Σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες όμως, όπως βλέπουμε από την πρώτη καμπύλη, η ανεμογεννητρια μόλις που παράγει γύρω τα 50W ισχύ!

Αν γνωρίζουμε όμως τη μέση ετήσια ταχύτητα του ανέμου για την περιοχή που μας ενδιαφέρει, τότε από τη δεύτερη καμπύλη βρίσκουμε μια (πολύ χονδρική) εκτίμηση για την μηνιαία παραγωγή σε KWh (κιλοβατώρες) της ανεμογεννητριας. Ένα μέγεθος σαφώς πιο χρήσιμο από το προηγούμενο.

Για παράδειγμα, με μέση ετήσια ταχύτητα ανέμου 4,5 m/s μπορούμε να αναμένουμε από την ανεμογεννητρια γύρω στις 18 έως 25 KWh το μήνα, ανάλογα με το πόσο καλή είναι η τοποθεσία της εγκατάστασης (εμπόδια, ύψος, έδαφος, υψόμετρο, πυκνότητα αέρα, θερμοκρασία κλπ).

----------


## -nikos-

η ροπη και η ταχυτητα ειναι αμεσα συνδεδεμενες με τον αριθμο και το σχημα των πτεριγειων
[κατι σας ειπα τωρα θα σκευτει καποιος :Biggrin: ]
αυτο ομως εχει και παρενεργειες οπως 
ο θορυβος 
η υψηλη-χαμηλη αντισταση στον ανεμο που φερνει-δεν φερνει την γεννητρια στα ορια-αποδωση της.
το καλυτερο κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι δυο φαρδια φτερα [μαξιμουμ ροπη-στροφες] με
μελετιμενη κατασκευη που να στριβει την γενητρια στον πολυ ανεμο και το 
πιο σημαντικο =ο θορυβος 
τα τελιωματα των φτερων πρεπει να εχουν ενα Τ-στοπερ για να μην εχουμε το 
φενομενο του κενου αερος οπως εχουν τα φτερα των αεροπλανων.

----------


## christakosxo

παιδια αυτο εδω που φτιαχνει ο τυπας πως σας φαινεται ??  θα εχει αποδοση ???  εχει παρει κινητηρα και τον χρησιμοποιει σαν γεννητρια και φτιαχνει τα πτερυγια απο pvc σωληνα !!!     http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-ma...gazine-272175/

----------


## spyropap

Μα και βέβαια θα έχει απόδοση τεράστια… Με το ζόρι θα μπορεί να φορτώνει μια μπαταρία.
Καμία σχέση με την απόδοση των έτοιμων γεννητριών.

Αφού ενδιαφέρεστε για ανεμογεννήτριες να έχετε υπ όψη σας ότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες με αεραγωγό 
είναι οι πιο αποδοτικές αφού κατευθύνουν την ροή του αέρα και δεν θορυβούν.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IMrFysrTjk&feature=related

Νομίζω ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να σκέφτεται κάποιος τις κλασικές τρίφυλλες όταν μπορεί να έχει πεντάφυλλη με οδηγό αέρα!
Αυτές με τον αεραγωγό είναι μοντέλα σχεδίασης με αεροδυναμικούς συντελεστές και μετρημένες σε σήραγγα αέρος. Ποιος μπορεί να φτιάξει τέτοια;

----------


## christakosxo

εδω δε μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε την απλη κ εσυ λες για αεραγωγους !! οντως αυτη πρεπει να ειναι η πιο αποδοτικη αλλα και πιο ακριβη απο ολες !! μηπως ν αρχισουμε παλι να ξανασυζηταμε το θεμα με το δυναμο ?? περα απο το βασικο θεμα της διεγερσης του δυναμο υπαρχει ετσι καποιο αλλο τοσο σημαντικο προβλημα στη δημιουργια ανεμογεννητριας ?? αρχικα να το δουμε απο λειτουργικης αποψης  : ειναι δυνατον να λειτουργησει το δυναμο (με οτι μετατροπες χρειαζεται ) σαν ανεμογεννητρια ??  και μετα βλεπουμε για την αποδοση

----------


## sakic

ειναι δυνατο να λειτουργησει με αλλαγη στο σπειρομα του ροτορα για αποδοση απο χαμηλοτερες στροφες
για σταθεροποιηση τασης και αυτοδιεγερση υπαρχουν τα καταλληλα κιτ ετοιμα στην αγορα
ηδη οπως εχω αναφερει παλι χρησιμοποιουνται εδω και χρονια με επιτυχια σε βενζινογεννητριες για ελαιοραβδιστικα τα οποια ειναι αυτοδιεγειρομενα και διαθετουν σταθεροποιητη τασης ασχετα με τις στροφες του κινητηρα

----------


## spyropap

> ειναι δυνατο να λειτουργησει με αλλαγη στο σπειρομα του ροτορα για αποδοση απο χαμηλοτερες στροφες
> για σταθεροποιηση τασης και αυτοδιεγερση υπαρχουν τα καταλληλα κιτ ετοιμα στην αγορα
> ηδη οπως εχω αναφερει παλι χρησιμοποιουνται εδω και χρονια με επιτυχια σε βενζινογεννητριες για ελαιοραβδιστικα τα οποια ειναι αυτοδιεγειρομενα και διαθετουν σταθεροποιητη τασης ασχετα με τις στροφες του κινητηρα



Αφού γράφεις αυτά Σάκις τότε γράψε μας σε παρακαλώ τις πραγματικές τιμές αγοράς 
με καινούργια εξαρτήματα (τα μεταχειρισμένα δυναμό θα είναι από άλλες δεκαετίες σχεδίαση)
*για να συνθέσει κάποιος μια πλήρη και αποδοτική ανεμογεννήτρια με εργοστασιακή έλικα 5λεπίδων.*

*Και παρουσίασε μας την ιδέα σου υλοποιημένη έτσι ώστε να ισχυροποιήσεις την άποψη σου.*
Διότι όσο οι ιδέες είναι ανεφάρμοστες δεν φαντάζεσαι τα προβλήματα που συναντάς στην κατασκευή.

Να σου απαντήσω κιόλας γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίησα τον αυτόματο. Διότι το κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης που παρουσίασα είναι “αυτόματο” και διακόπτει την φόρτιση όταν η μπαταρία είναι γεμάτη και μάλιστα με ρύθμιση.
Τι δυσκολίες συνάντησα; Τι απόδοση περίμενα και τι είναι αυτό που πήρα είναι το ζόρι.

Διότι εάν ήξερα ότι με την μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ταχύτητα περιστροφής με αέρα θα είχα 3-4 Α απόδοση 
ε τότε μάλλον θα επέλεγα να μην ασχοληθώ και να αγοράσω μια κινέζικη.

----------


## -nikos-

> ειναι δυνατο να λειτουργησει με αλλαγη στο σπειρομα του ροτορα για αποδοση απο χαμηλοτερες στροφες
> για σταθεροποιηση τασης και αυτοδιεγερση υπαρχουν τα καταλληλα κιτ ετοιμα στην αγορα
> ηδη οπως εχω αναφερει παλι χρησιμοποιουνται εδω και χρονια με επιτυχια σε βενζινογεννητριες για ελαιοραβδιστικα τα οποια ειναι αυτοδιεγειρομενα και διαθετουν σταθεροποιητη τασης ασχετα με τις στροφες του κινητηρα



-
βιαζεσε λιγο,,,
η διεγερση εστω και αυτοδιεγερση εχει και μερικες παγιδες που 
σχετιζωνται με το φωρτιο που ειναι συνδεδεμενη η γεννητρια και 
μπορει ακομα και να φρεναρει τον δυναμο απο το μαγνητικο πεδιο που θα 
δημιουργιθει,,,,,,,
μεχρι τωρα ειχες μια μηχανη 5-7 ιππων που περιστρεφε το δυναμο σου
στον ανεμο εχουμε και αλλα τερτιπια που δεν τα εχεις υπολογισει.
μην βιαζεσε,,μα διαβασε λιγο 
γινεται αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο απλο οσο φενεται.
-
-
φιλικα nikos

----------


## Notios38

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *sakic*  
 				ειναι δυνατο να λειτουργησει με αλλαγη στο σπειρομα του ροτορα για αποδοση απο χαμηλοτερες στροφες
για σταθεροποιηση τασης και αυτοδιεγερση υπαρχουν τα καταλληλα κιτ ετοιμα στην αγορα
ηδη οπως εχω αναφερει παλι χρησιμοποιουνται εδω και χρονια με επιτυχια  σε βενζινογεννητριες για ελαιοραβδιστικα τα οποια ειναι αυτοδιεγειρομενα  και διαθετουν σταθεροποιητη τασης ασχετα με τις στροφες του κινητηρα;;;;
Αγαπητε sakic δεν καταλαβες οτι η κατασκευη γεννητριων για ελαιοραβδιστικα ειναι εκτος χαρακτηριστικων του alternator..εχεις ενα κινητηρα 2-6 Hp για να γυρισεις την γεννητρια σου...σ αυτο το συστημα αραγε υπαρχει ενας βαθμος αποδοσης ...εχεις σκεφτει ποσο ειναι για να παρεις 20 Α ΔΗΛ 280 w περιπου τι κοστος εχεις στον κινητηρα...
Απλα δεν υπηρχε αλλη λυση στο χωραφι και επικρατησε λογω χαμηλου κοστους υλικων..
Αυτο που μου αρεσε εδω μεσα ηταν η ιδεα του Κυριακιδη με τον εναλακτηρα των 20 πολων αν δεν κανω λαθος ...
Ποιο πανω αναφερει ο Σπυρος ειναι μαζεμενη γνωση...οταν ασχοληθεις αφιερωσεις ωρες και πεταξεις και μερικα ριαλια..(euro) 
Πας στην αγορα μιας ετοιμης...προτιμησα ενα PMG  48V 1 KW  στα 12 m/s με μια φτερωτη 5 πτερυγιων Τα εφερα απο UK  αλλα μυριζε πολυ Κινεζο μεσα..ανοιξα απο αρχης το alternator και του αλλαξα τα ρουλεμαν..προσαρμοσα την φτερωτη μετα απο προσεκτικο ζυγισμα των πτερυγιων εκανα βασεις στηριξης και πανω...ολα μαζι 450 ευρ ενω την πουλανε 1700 αν δεν κανω λαθος...
θα προσπαθησω να σας ανεβασω φωτο και με τον controller..

----------


## sakic

@ ΝΟΤΙΕ
Το ελαιοδαβδιστικο ειναι ακριβως αυτο που κουβεντιαζουμε μαλλον εσυ δεν εχεις καταλαβει
Χρησιμοποιει αλτερνατορ αυτοκινητου boch χωρις ενσοματωμενο σταθεροποιητη
Χρησιμοποιει ομως εξωτερικο σταθεροποιητη - ρυθμιστη τασης
Αποδιδει βεβαια απο τις 1000 στροφες και πανω
Με αλλαγη σπειροματος θεωρητικα μπορουμε να το κανουμε να αποδοσει απο 300 στροφες οποτε καταλληλο για τον αερα
Επιπλεον το συγκεκριμενο δυναμο που χρησιμοποιει το ελαιοραβδιστικο δεν χρειαζεται διεγερση πιθανον λογω του εξωτερικου σταθεροποιητη που χρησιμοποιει
Με δεδομενα τα οσα προανεφερα μπορεις να τεκμιριωσεις που αλλου θα αντιμετωπισω προβλημα?
Εχω 2 μερες που σας εξηγω τα παραπανω και εχω την εντυπωση οτι μιλαω σε τοιχο με απαντησεις ασχετες προς τα λεγομενα μου και πιθανα προβληματα που θα αντιμετωπισω για τα οποια εξηγω οτι υπαρχουν οι συγκεκριμενες λυσεις

Ευχαριστω

----------


## spyropap

> προτιμησα ενα PMG 48V 1 KW στα 12 m/s με μια φτερωτη 5 πτερυγιων Τα εφερα απο UK αλλα μυριζε πολυ Κινεζο μεσα..ανοιξα απο αρχης το alternator και του αλλαξα τα ρουλεμαν..προσαρμοσα την φτερωτη μετα απο προσεκτικο ζυγισμα των πτερυγιων εκανα βασεις στηριξης και πανω...ολα μαζι 450 ευρ ενω την πουλανε 1700 αν δεν κανω λαθος...
> θα προσπαθησω να σας ανεβασω φωτο και με τον controller..



Τι λες τώρα Δημήτρη που γιορτάζεις και σου ευχόμαστε *χρόνια καλά*...
 Έκανες αυτά που γράφεις;  Πολύ σε εκτίμησα.. Εσύ *πρέπει να έχεις κάνει τις καλύτερες επιλογές*.
*Σε παρακαλούμε πολύ γράψε εδώ όλα τα στοιχεία των υλικών που χρησιμοποίησες για να τα συγκρίνουμε*.
Όποια πληροφορία και φωτό σχετική με την ανεμογεννήτρια που έφτιαξες θα είναι πολύτιμη για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.
*
Και νομίζω ότι με τέτοια κατασκευή είσαι ο πρώτος και καλύτερος σε σχέση απόδοση/τιμής*.
Περιμένουμε να μάθουμε από εσένα, και ίσως κάποιοι βοηθηθούν.

----------


## sakic

το δικο μου δυναμο λοιπον σε οτι αφορα την διεγερση μαλλον χρησιμοποιει αυτο


mix_hm_04_DC_GENERATORS.png

Δεν ειναι δικια μου εργασια το βρηκα στο δικτυο σε pdf και αυχαριστω πολυ το δημιουργο του

και ο λογος αποτυχιας αυτοδιεγερσης εξηγειτε εδω
mix_hm_0_DC_GENERATORS.png

για το οποιο θεωρω οτι σε εφαρμογη ανεμογεννητριας δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα αφου δεν προκειτε να μεινει αδρανης για μεγαλο διαστημα

----------


## Notios38

ευχαριστω Σπυρο...καλα να ειστε..Η σελιδα τους ειναι www.energistar.co.uk και ειναι η γεννητρια στην κεντρικη σελιδα τους στην πανω αριστερη πλευρα...
Πηγαινετε στα PMGs και εκει την εχει με το βολαν ετοιμη (μαυρο αλουμινιο) μπροστα στη γεννητρια.
παρακατω εχει και τα πτερυγια..ε καλα μην παρετε και την γεφυρα  εχομε εδω...πηρα και δυο καλα ρουλεμαν της nsf για μεσα..και δυο μεγαλα εδρανα για την περιστροφη στον εαυτο της και μια επιφανεια αλουμινιου με ενα προφιλ αλουμ..μηκους 1.2 μετρου για την ουρα της και τελος..εβαλα τρεις ασφαλειες 20Α στην αναχωρηση  και 3 μπρουνζινα δακτυλιδια με 2 φαρδια καρβουνακια στο καθε ενα ...και κατω τρεις γεφυρες των 50A facom με γεφυρωση στα δυο ~ και εχω 100 Α ανα φαση...οταν την πηρα εγω ηταν η λιρα 1.1 του ευρο  οποτε καντε τις πραξεις και πειτε μου...η future  ειναι η ιδια χωρις ομως την σπαστη ουρα που εχει..και δεν την αφηνει να δουλεψει σωστα
Ολα τα μηχανολογικα τα εκανα σε δικο μου τορνο...απο σχεδια που εχω κατα καιρους δει  ωστε να εχω καλη αποδοση  και πολυ χαμηλο θορυβο γιατι και αυτο μετραει..οταν την εχεις κοντα σου..ειναι σε  10 μετρα ιστο με επιμερους ιστο που ανεβαινει με την γεννητρια με παλαγκο και ασφαλιζει στη κορυφη...
Σακη η γεννητρια δεν ειναι αυτοδιεγειρομενη σειρας-παραλληλης  ειναι ξενης διεγερσης  και βασιζεται στην μπαταρια...για το οτι δουλευει μονη της βασιζεται στον παραμενοντα μαγνητισμο στο ροτορα...για δες ενα κιτρινο καλωδιο που παει στον διακοπτη που σβηνει...το χρησημοποιει αν τυχον δεν διεγερθει να την διεγειρεις απο εκει...ακομα οταν την βαζεις μπρος σου βγαζει αμεσως ταση  η θελει καμια γκαζια?δεν μιλας σε κανενα  τοιχο μπροστα οπως λες...κανε τον κοπο να διαβασεις προηγουμενα post  εχουν δωσει πολυ πληροφορια τα παιδια που ασχολουνται με ανεμογεννητριες...αλλα οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις στειλε πμ να σου πω κ βιβλια να βρεις..αλλα εδω μεσα πρεπει να εχουν την βιβλιοθηκη του Ευγενιδη

----------


## sakic

οπως εχω ξαναπει η γεννητρια δε χρησιμοποιει κανενα καλωδιο απο τον κινητηρα._

η γεννητρια που εχω δηλαδη το δυναμο (εχω βαρεθει να το λεω) ειναι BOSCH 14V 45A

Ειναι ΑΥΤΟΔΙΕΓΕΙΡΟΜΕΝΗ και χρησιμοποιει μονο ενα μικρο κυκλωμα με το οποιο κανει σταθεροποιηση της τασης (6 θεσεις απο 11,5 εως 19.5 VOLT)

Ειχα να την βαλω μπρος απο περυσι που τελειωσα τις ελιες και την ενεργοποιησα προχτες με το πολυμετρο πανω και ναι εδωσε ταση αμεσως.

Ειδες που εχω δικιο οτι μηλαω σε τοιχο?

τα παραπανω τα εχω αναφερει αρκετες φορες και αντι η συζητηση να ειναι οπως θα περιμενα γυρω απο αυτο και την πατεντα που μπορει να γινει με ενα δυναμο ακουω μονο προτασης για αγορα ετοιμης γεννητριας.

Ισως ποσταρω σε λαθος θεμα και θα επρεπε να ειχα ανοιξει ενα καινουριο με τιτλο χρηση δυναμο για ανεμογεννητρια ΄η κατι τετοιο αλλα ειδα αρκετα σχετικα ποσταρισματα στο παρον οποτε συνεχισα και εγω εδω.

Δεν το συζηταω πως μια ετοιμη των 500 ευρω ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα ο σκοπος μου δεν ειναι να αγορασω κατι απο το οποιο θα κανω αποσβεση σε 5 και πλεον χρονια.
Σκοπος ειναι να προσπαθησω να κανω μια πατεντα η οποια θα στοιχισει ελαχιστα θα μου προσφερει εμπειρια και ικανοποιηση αν πετυχει.

Λοιπον για τελος θα συμφωνησει κανενας μαζι μου οτι μπορουν τα δυναμο να γινουν αυτοδιεγειρομενες γεννητριες?

----------


## spyropap

Συμφωνώ εγώ μαζί σου τα δυναμό μπορούν να είναι γεννήτριες με αυτοδιέγερση ή εξωτερική διέγερση. Τι πρέπει να κάνουμε λοιπόν;
Χρειάζεσαι κάποια βοήθεια για να κάνεις την ιδέα σου πράξη;
Πως μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε;

Νόμιζα πως το ζητούμενο είναι σύστημα ανεμογεννήτριας που να αποδίδει ικανοποιητικά.
Με αυτή την λογική έγραψα ότι νομίζω καλύτερο. Για κάποιους μπορεί να μην είναι καλύτερο να επενδύσουν 510 ε για γεννήτρια και έλικα. Θέλουν και πύργο, θέλουν και βάση περιστρεφόμενη κλπ.

Χρήσιμες είναι και οι πληροφορίες που γράφουν όσοι γνωρίζουν πηγές πώλησης και προϊόντα. 
Διότι κάποιος που δεν έχει το δυναμό του ελαιοραβδιστικού μάλλον ενδιαφέρεται να αγοράσει ή να φτιάξει μια δυνατή ανεμογεννήτρια.

Έτσι ας επικεντρώσουμε στο ζήτημα του δυναμό. Το γύρισες με λίγες στροφές όπως 700-1000 και το μέτρησες να δεις τι βγάζει; Εσύ για πόσες στροφές σκέφτεσαι ότι μπορεί να γυρνά με μέτριο αέρα; 
Δεν είπες και τι έλικα θέλεις να βάλεις. Δεν σου αρέσει η παραπάνω πρόταση έλικας 5λεπίδων από Αγγλία;

Αυτά τα γράφω έχοντας διάθεση να βοηθήσω αν μπορώ. Και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω έλικα για το δυναμό μου. Αυτή που έφτιαξα έχει τα χάλια..

----------


## Notios38

δες Ηλεκτρονικα συστηματα στο αυτοκινητο εκδοσεις-μεταφραση Τζιολας...που περιγραφει το alternator των συνχρονων αυτοκινητων να δεις τι λεει για το παραπανω θεμα..μην τυχον το μπερδευεις με το παλιο δυναμο που πραγματικα ηταν γεννητρια συνεχους με συλεκτη ομως   αφου λες οτι ειναι bosch ξεκινα το πειραμα σου και καποια στιγμη πες μας το αποτελεσμα..θα χαρω να την δω με την συγκεκριμενη διεγερση ..και εγω γιατι να καθομαι να μετραω στροφες στο οριο w και με pwm controller να ανεβαζω την ταση  στο Df...να καθομαι να βγαζω χαρακτηριστικες στρ/ισχυ...εχεις μια γεννητρια στα χερια σου με 12 πολους και για να παρεις 14V*45A=630W θελεις 4000 στρ/λεπ
Αν αλλαξεις την περιελιξη με τριπλασιο αριθμο σπειρων και ενα τριτο διαμετρου συρμα αυτο που κερδισεις ειναι μια γεννητρια 36v*15A 630W  Παλι στις 4000 στροφες  γιατι οι πολοι ειναι ιδιοι..προσεξε οι καμπυλες ισχυος δεν ειναι γραμμικες οποτε στις 1300 στροφες εχεις 14 v  αλλα ρευμα λιγοτερο απο 5 Α..ποια φτερωτη θα σου δωσει ισχυ σε τοσες στροφες...ειδικα οταν ειναι ιδιοκατασκευη...εχεις ακουσει για ζυγοσταθμιση...και τι πιεσεις ασκουνται σε τετοιες ταχυτητες,,,,ΑΝ παμε σε πολαπλασιασμο με σασμαν-ιμαντες-αλυσιδες γραναζια υπολογισε την                                                                                                                                                                             Α.ροπη που χρειαζεσαι να κινησεις τον μετατροπεα στροφων
Β.την ροπη εκινησης με διεγερση στην γεννητρια...
και για να μην χανεις την ωρα σου να επαναπεριελιξεις εχω ετοιμη με 48v (δηλαδη 4πλασια) απο bosch 12v 70A αν σου κανει ο στατορας να στον στειλω οπου θες ..καλη συνεχεια

----------


## sakic

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου και τη διαθεση για βοηθεια
Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω λοιπον (και ηταν το προβλημα μου εξ αρχης) (φαινεται πως η κουβεντα αρχισε να γινεται επικοδομιτηκη) ειναι το πως θα καταφερουμε να μετατρεψουμε ενα δυναμο να μας αποδοσει απο χαμηλοτερες στροφες.

Αυτο που αναφερεις οτι με αλλαγη σπειρωματος θα εχουμε 14V παλι στις 1300 στροφες δεν εξυπηρετει και ερχεται σε αντιθεση με αυτα που ισχυριζεται ο φιλος Nikos.
Διαβασε λιγο τα μυστικα του δυναμο που εχει ανεβαζει ο nikos σε αλλο θεμα και ιδιαιτερα το κεφαλαιο ΄΄χρηση του δυναμο ως ανεμογεννητρια΄΄

----------


## sakic

> Έτσι ας επικεντρώσουμε στο ζήτημα του δυναμό. Το γύρισες με λίγες στροφές όπως 700-1000 και το μέτρησες να δεις τι βγάζει; Εσύ για πόσες στροφές σκέφτεσαι ότι μπορεί να γυρνά με μέτριο αέρα; 
> Δεν είπες και τι έλικα θέλεις να βάλεις. Δεν σου αρέσει η παραπάνω πρόταση έλικας 5λεπίδων από Αγγλία;



Η ελικα που αναφερεις πιθανον να ειναι η καλυτερη προταση. εγω παντως θα προσπαθησω να κανω κατι εξολοκληρου με δικια μου πατεντα μαλλον ανεπιτυχως αλλα σημασια εχει η εμπειρια.
Λοιπον με 700-1000 στροφες δεν με αφορα τι βγαζει τωρα.
Οπως εχω αναφερει πολλακις το ερωτημα ειναι πως θα μετατρεψω το δυναμο για να αποδιδει ταση (το ρευμα σε αυτη τη φαση δεν με ενδιαφερει, ασ ειναι και 3 Α) απο λιγες στροφες 300 - 500 για παραδειγμα.
Με αυτες τις στροφες λογικα θα εχει εφαρμογη σαν ανεμογεννητρια.
Με αλλαγη σπειρωματος του στατορα θα μπορεσει να επιτευχθει αυτο?
Υπαρχει καποιος που το εκανε και αν ναι με ποια αναλογια και ποια η αποδοση? απο ποσες στροφες?

----------


## Notios38

Πηγανε Σακη στο παρακατω http:// iiu.teikav.edu.gr/iiw/...04/.../syncmach0.pdf    και μελετησε το..δωσε προσοχη στη παραγραφο 2.2 που εχει μεσα στον τυπο τον αριθμο των μαγνητικων πολων
Καλημερα

----------


## sakic

Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια αλλα αυτο που δειχνεις αφορα τη συγχνοτητα του παραγωμενου ρευματος πραγμα που δεν μας πολυαπασχολει καθοτι θα γινει ανορθωση και εξομαλυνση

----------


## spyropap

Σάκη βλέπεις που εγώ και ο Δημήτρης σου δίνουμε τις πιο βασικές πληροφορίες για το θέμα σου. 
Σου γράφουμε και οι δύο ότι το έχουμε δοκιμάσει και εγώ και ο Δημήτρης που σου πρότεινε στάτορα με άλλη περιέλιξη.
Εάν καταλάβεις ότι αλλάζοντας το σύρμα της περιέλιξης σε πιο λεπτό όπως 0.4-0.5 χιλ αυτό που θα πετύχεις είναι να παίρνεις την ίδια βατική ισχύ αλλά με περισσότερη τάση και λιγότερη ένταση.

Που σημαίνει δηλαδή εάν γυρνάς το δυναμό σου με το ηλ.τρυπάνι και μετράς Bολτ x Aμπερ με φορτίο λάμπα 12V, τότε θα ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό που πρέπει να περιμένεις να αποδίδει το δυναμό σου σε βατ ακόμα κι άμα αλλάξεις περιέλιξη.

Την βατική ισχύ του δυναμό σου δηλαδή τα Βολτ x Αμπερ δεν θα μπορέσεις να την ανεβάσεις.
Την τάση είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσεις με πολλαπλασιαστή (πυκνωτές/δίοδοι) ή να την περιορίσεις με τον “αυτόματο” ρυθμιστή τάσης.

Έγραψα ότι δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος από το δυναμό μου που αποδίδει συνήθως 13-15β 3-4Α με δυνατό αέρα. 
Γιατί τα 40-60W είναι ψίχουλα ενέργειας μπροστά στην ισχύ των 800-1000W που αποδίδει η ανεμογεννήτρια του Δημήτρη.
Όπως έγραψα ξανά τα δυναμό μπορούν να φορτίζουν μια μπαταρία με το ζόρι..
Δεν θα πρέπει να περιμένεις διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα από αυτό. Είσαι ευχαριστημένος με μια μπαταρία μισογεμάτη;

----------


## sakic

εσυ αλλαξες περιεληξη στο στατορα ή στο ρότορα? 
και με ποιες αναλογίες?

----------


## vasilllis

> Σάκη βλέπεις που εγώ και ο Δημήτρης σου δίνουμε τις πιο βασικές πληροφορίες για το θέμα σου. 
> Σου γράφουμε και οι δύο ότι το έχουμε δοκιμάσει και εγώ και ο Δημήτρης που σου πρότεινε στάτορα με άλλη περιέλιξη.
> Εάν καταλάβεις ότι αλλάζοντας το σύρμα της περιέλιξης σε πιο λεπτό όπως 0.4-0.5 χιλ αυτό που θα πετύχεις είναι να παίρνεις την ίδια βατική ισχύ αλλά με περισσότερη τάση και λιγότερη ένταση.
> 
> Που σημαίνει δηλαδή εάν γυρνάς το δυναμό σου με το ηλ.τρυπάνι και μετράς Bολτ x Aμπερ με φορτίο λάμπα 12V, τότε θα ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό που πρέπει να περιμένεις να αποδίδει το δυναμό σου σε βατ ακόμα κι άμα αλλάξεις περιέλιξη.
> 
> Την βατική ισχύ του δυναμό σου δηλαδή τα Βολτ x Αμπερ δεν θα μπορέσεις να την ανεβάσεις.
> Την τάση είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσεις με πολλαπλασιαστή (πυκνωτές/δίοδοι) ή να την περιορίσεις με τον “αυτόματο” ρυθμιστή τάσης.
> 
> ...



εσενα τωρα το προβλημα πιο ειναι??
η ελικα που εχεις τοποθετηση ειναι μικρη ? με αποτελεσμα να μην εχεις την απαιτουμενη ισχυ?
ή το δυναμο που εχεις δεν αποδιδει με οποιοδηποτε τροπο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αφού δεν βγαίνει τίποτα μέχρι τώρα ..... και λίγη διαφήμιση τώρα ..... και επανερχόμαστε σε λίγα λεπτά!  :Tongue2: 

http://www.allsmallwindturbines.com/

----------


## Notios38

* From Dario Busch Magnetic Motor Free Energy Open Source 5* και 3 που παιζει ολο το συστημα

Για δειτε με τι παιζει ο τυπος...στο youtube  πειτε   μου τι κανει ο ποιητης με τοσους μαγνητες?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ψάχνει να βρει αν η Γη είναι πράγματι στρόγγυλη! Όσα βλέπεις μην τα καταπίνεις .... 



> * From Dario Busch Magnetic Motor Free Energy Open Source 5* και 3 που παιζει ολο το συστημα
> 
> Για δειτε με τι παιζει ο τυπος...στο youtube  πειτε   μου τι κανει ο ποιητης με τοσους μαγνητες?

----------


## Notios38

Μιχαλη παιζει.. παιζει  με το  μαγνητικο πεδιο και ενεργεια που υπαρχει  κ μετατρεπεται σε κινηση-περιστροφη..τι ισχυ τωρα βγαζει  δεν λεει..θελουν ομως κοψιμο τα κυλιντρακια και μπολικη μηχανολογικη δουλεια,,δεν φαινεται μαιμουδια...Σημερα ειχα 4 μαγνητες Ν48 και η δυναμη να τα κρατησεις σε αποσταση 10mm ηταν καλη ...αναμεσα στα δακτυλα του χεριου...50 εκατοστα και το απωθουσε πανω στο τραπεζι...οταν γυρισε κατ λαθος το ενα αναποδα απο την δυναμη ελξης το εσπασε στα δυο

----------


## sakic

Μια και δεν υπαρχει κινηση στο θεμα ριξτε μια ματια εδω http://www.windbluepower.com/category_s/1.htm

----------


## Notios38

Καλησπερα σας ..ναι καλο ειναι ..Σακη με μονιμο μαγνητικο πεδιο και 14 πολους στον ροτορα..αυτα μου θυμιζουν 24 V delco απο ειδικες εφαρμογες..δες την λεπτομερια στον Ροτορα  (μπλε)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας .... Για να σας ρωτήσω κάτι (που έχω άγνοια) ... σε διάφορα θέματα σας συζητάτε για κατασκευή τροποποίηση Alternator 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά όταν σας βλέπω να μιλάτε για μετατροπή του στάτορα αλλά και του ρότορα .... εννοείται τελικά πως ότι τέλος πάντων καταφέρετε . 

Εννοείται λέω ... ότι αυτό το Alternator θα τοποθετηθεί και θα λειτουργήσει με τα καρβουνάκια του και τον συλλέκτη του? ... έτσι δεν είναι ? ή κατάλαβα λάθος?

Και ρωτώ στην (περίπτωση που κατάλαβα καλά .. ότι έτσι είναι) . Επειδή πιστεύω προσωπικά ότι τα καρβουνάκια δεν θα αντέξουν για πολύ σε καθημερινή και συνεχόμενη χρήση...... Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος ? να δει τουλάχιστον πόσο καιρό "αντέχουν" αυτά τα καρβουνάκια?

----------


## Notios38

Καλησπερα Μιχαλη...καλη η σκεψη σου.... δεν εχουν προβλημα οταν λειτουργουν στο λιγο ρευμα .0,5-1Α στα 4-7 V ειναι η αντοχη τους μεγαλη....ειναι και φθηνα  στα 4-5 χρονια να αντικατασταθουν δεν ειναι δυσκολο...

----------


## sakic

Ετσι ακριβως 
τα καρβουνακια και να χαλασουν στα 2-3 χρονια το κοστος ειναι ελαχιστο
Αλλα απο την αλλη αν γινει τροποποιηση του ροτορα με μονιμο μαγνητικο πεδιο οπως στο λινκ που παραθεσα πιο πανω τοτε ουτε με καρβουνακια θα εχεις προβλημα
Ποσο στοιχιζει ομως μια τετοια τροποποιηση για μαγνητες νεοδυμιου??? ουτε που θελω να το σκεφτομαι :Biggrin:

----------


## vasilllis

παιδια εγω που εσω 24ωρες γεννητριες με μονη καταναλωση πανω τον μαγνητη του πετρελαιου (περιπου 1-2Α) τα καρβουνακια δεν βγαζουν πανω απο 6 μηνες.
Και στα δυο χρονια θελουν αλλαγη οι ψυκτροθηκες(αυτα που παταν τα καρβουνακια αν τα λεω καλα)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας και πάλι .... δηλαδή γιατί μπερδεύτηκα λίγο με τον Δημήτρη που λέει 

""δεν εχουν προβλημα οταν λειτουργουν στο λιγο ρευμα .0,5-1Α στα 4-7 V ειναι η αντοχη τους μεγαλη....ειναι και φθηνα στα 4-5 χρονια να αντικατασταθουν δεν ειναι δυσκολο...""

Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτά τα Alternator + τα καρβουνάκια τους που είναι μια ζωή στο αυτοκίνητο και εκεί αν γνωρίζω σωστά τραβάει και 30 ? 60 αμπέρ? εκεί δεν καταστρέφονται? ... Γιατί τώρα λέτε 0.5 αμπέρ?

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Δεν γίνεται ανεμογεννήτρια με εξωτερική διέγερση!  Θα μαζεύετε κεφάλια από το δρόμο! ούτε και με τύλιγμα διέγερσης το βρίσκω εφικτό εκτός και αν υπάρχει μηχανικός τρόπος περιορισμού στροφών!!!! 

ΥΓ τους δακτύλιους, τα καρβουνάκια, και τις ψυκτροθήκες τις χρειάζεστε για να κατεβάσετε το DC ρεύμα από τη γεννήτρια η οποία θα περιστρέφεται γύρω από τον ιστό της (ανάλογα τη φορά του άνεμου) και σ αυτό το σημείο δεν είναι εφικτή η σύνδεση με καλώδια!!!!

----------


## lepouras

> Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτά τα Alternator + τα καρβουνάκια τους που είναι μια ζωή στο αυτοκίνητο και εκεί αν γνωρίζω σωστά τραβάει και 30 ? 60 αμπέρ? εκεί δεν καταστρέφονται? ... Γιατί τώρα λέτε 0.5 αμπέρ?



έχω την εντυπώσει ότι στον ροτορα δίνουμε την διέγερση ώστε να δημιουργεί το μαγνητικό πεδίο(με τα καρβουνάκια) άρα μικρο ρεύμα, ενώ από τα πηνία του στατη παίρνουμε μετά την ισχύ που χρησιμοποιούμε.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Σωστή η εντύπωση σου Γιάννη αλλά έχεις σκεφτεί πόσες στροφές θα ανεβάσει ο ροτορας σου σε περίπτωση φθοράς στα καρβουνακια ή τέλος πάντων ότι μπορεί να προκύψει ώστε να μη κλείσει κύκλωμα και να μην διεγερθεί η γεννήτρια  (άρα μιλάμε για ένα σκέτο άξονα με μια φτερωτή επάνω μέσα σ ένα ρεύμα αέρα!!!) 
Ας υπολογίσει κανείς το 1,5 κιλού βάρος φτερού στις 6-7000 στροφές (4000 δουλεύει στα 9 μποφόρ με φορτίο) πόσο βαρύτερο θα γίνει, πού θα πάει, τι θα πάθει αν βρεθεί κάτι στο δρόμο του!  
Η διέγερση σε δυναμό αυτοκινήτου (Μιτσουμπισι) θέλει 2,5 αμπερ.
Δεν γίνεται αυτοδιεγερση με παραμένοντα μαγνητισμό γιατί το μέταλλο του ροτορα είναι πολύ μαλακό και δεν μαγνητίζει καθόλου.  Αν μαγνήτιζε θα έσκαγε η μπαταρία από συνεχή φόρτιση (αφού ο αυτόματος "κόβει" τη διέγερση και κάθε ίχνος μαγνητισμού θα συνέχιζε τη φόρτιση)

----------


## Notios38

Ο Παναγιωτης  πολυ σωστα εγραψε,,,,,
Δεν γίνεται αυτοδιεγερση με παραμένοντα μαγνητισμό γιατί το μέταλλο του ροτορα είναι πολύ μαλακό και δεν μαγνητίζει καθόλου.  Αν μαγνήτιζε θα έσκαγε η μπαταρία από συνεχή φόρτιση (αφού ο αυτόματος "κόβει" τη διέγερση και κάθε ίχνος μαγνητισμού θα συνέχιζε τη φόρτιση
Ετσι δουλευουν ολα τα συστηματα φορτισης σε αυτοκινητα κτλ σημερα..απλα εχουν βαλει και τον επεξεργαστη (εγκεφαλο) τον λενε στα συνεργεια..να ελενχει οχι με συνεχη ταση  αλλα με παλμους  pwm για μεγαλυτερη αποδοση στο κυκλωμα διεγερσης..
Μιχαλη το πολυ ρευμα βγαινει απο τον Στατη που εχει πανω και την 3φασικη γεφυρα μετα μπαταρια....ολα παιζουν απο την διεγερση το Df ...αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι εφαρμογη (πατεντα) απο την nippon

----------


## sakic

> Σωστή η εντύπωση σου Γιάννη αλλά έχεις σκεφτεί πόσες στροφές θα ανεβάσει ο ροτορας σου σε περίπτωση φθοράς στα καρβουνακια ή τέλος πάντων ότι μπορεί να προκύψει ώστε να μη κλείσει κύκλωμα και να μην διεγερθεί η γεννήτρια  (άρα μιλάμε για ένα σκέτο άξονα με μια φτερωτή επάνω μέσα σ ένα ρεύμα αέρα!!!) 
> Ας υπολογίσει κανείς το 1,5 κιλού βάρος φτερού στις 6-7000 στροφές (4000 δουλεύει στα 9 μποφόρ με φορτίο) πόσο βαρύτερο θα γίνει, πού θα πάει, τι θα πάθει αν βρεθεί κάτι στο δρόμο του!  
> Η διέγερση σε δυναμό αυτοκινήτου (Μιτσουμπισι) θέλει 2,5 αμπερ.
> Δεν γίνεται αυτοδιεγερση με παραμένοντα μαγνητισμό γιατί το μέταλλο του ροτορα είναι πολύ μαλακό και δεν μαγνητίζει καθόλου.  Αν μαγνήτιζε θα έσκαγε η μπαταρία από συνεχή φόρτιση (αφού ο αυτόματος "κόβει" τη διέγερση και κάθε ίχνος μαγνητισμού θα συνέχιζε τη φόρτιση)



Για μηχανικο φρενο εχεις ακουσει?
Αυτο το ξέρεις? http://www.kolovosgroup.gr/p/2047/%C...F%CF%85-12-18v

εγω το χρησιμοποιω και το δυναμο αυτοδιεγειρεται *χωρις εξωτερικη διεγερση* με κινητηρα mitsubishi στο ρελαντι με τροχαλια 3 προς 1
το προβλημα ειναι πως θα το κανω να αυτοδιεγειρεται με χαμηλοτερες στροφες

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έγινε Δημήτρη ... το κατάλαβα τελικά και έχετε σύμφωνα με τις εμπειρίες σας δίκιο τα δαχτυλίδια + καρβουνάκια δεν είναι κατάλληλα για μεταφορά ρεύματος 

Και κρίμα ... γιατί είχα κατά νου . ένα σχέδιο όσον αφορά στα "γνωστά" λεγόμενα ότι για να έχουμε μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή σε ρεύμα . Παίζει ρόλο εκτός του ισχυρού μαγνητικού πεδίου του ρότορα ... και ή ταχύτητα με την οποία γυρίζουν όλα αυτά . Δηλαδή να έκαμνα και τον στάτορα να γυρίζει αντίστροφα από την φορά που γυρίζει ο ρότορας . με την ενσωμάτωση του στάτορα σε δεύτερο πτερύγιο όπου θα γύριζε αντίστροφα . Αλλά αφού λέτε ότι δεν "σηκώνει " το δακτυλίδι - καρβουνάκι περισσότερα ρεύματα . το αφήνουμε.

----------


## Notios38

Μιχαλη προχωρα το, καλα το πας ....δαλτυλιδια-επαφεις υπαρχουν σε οτι ισχυ θες... εχω βρει απο τα τρυπανια κατι φαρδια και τα βαζω διπλα...τα δακτυλιδια στον τορνο με φωσφ-μπουντζο...αν κολησεις σε τετοιες εφαρμογες στειλε σχεδιο και στο φτιαχνω αφιλοκερδως....

----------


## lepouras

> Σωστή η εντύπωση σου Γιάννη αλλά έχεις σκεφτεί πόσες στροφές θα ανεβάσει ο ροτορας σου σε περίπτωση φθοράς στα καρβουνακια ή τέλος πάντων ότι μπορεί να προκύψει ώστε να μη κλείσει κύκλωμα και να μην διεγερθεί η γεννήτρια  (άρα μιλάμε για ένα σκέτο άξονα με μια φτερωτή επάνω μέσα σ ένα ρεύμα αέρα!!!) 
> Ας υπολογίσει κανείς το 1,5 κιλού βάρος φτερού στις 6-7000 στροφές (4000 δουλεύει στα 9 μποφόρ με φορτίο) πόσο βαρύτερο θα γίνει, πού θα πάει, τι θα πάθει αν βρεθεί κάτι στο δρόμο του!  
> Η διέγερση σε δυναμό αυτοκινήτου (Μιτσουμπισι) θέλει 2,5 αμπερ.
> Δεν γίνεται αυτοδιεγερση με παραμένοντα μαγνητισμό γιατί το μέταλλο του ροτορα είναι πολύ μαλακό και δεν μαγνητίζει καθόλου.  Αν μαγνήτιζε θα έσκαγε η μπαταρία από συνεχή φόρτιση (αφού ο αυτόματος "κόβει" τη διέγερση και κάθε ίχνος μαγνητισμού θα συνέχιζε τη φόρτιση)



Παναγιώτη το καταλαβαίνω και το ξέρω αυτό, γιαυτό στις ανεμογεννήτριες που έχει τύχη να βάλω έμπαινε και φορτιστής  εκτροπής φορτίου για να μην μένουν ποτέ χωρίς φορτίο και τις καταστρέψει. αν και  αυτές που έβαλα είχαν και μηχανικό σύστημα που σπάει το πίσω φτερό πάνω από μια ένταση άνεμου και στρέφει τις φτερωτές παράλληλα στον αέρα. απλά η αναφορά μου ήταν μόνο για το θέμα καρβουνάκια. βέβαια εφόσον είπε και ο Δημήτρης ότι υπάρχουν και για πολλά αμπέρ τότε αυξάνονται οι ιδέες για πατέντες προς σκέψη.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> Για μηχανικο φρενο εχεις ακουσει?
> Αυτο το ξέρεις? http://www.kolovosgroup.gr/p/2047/ρυθμιστησ-ελαιοραβδιστικου-12-18v
> 
> εγω το χρησιμοποιω και το δυναμο αυτοδιεγειρεται *χωρις εξωτερικη διεγερση* με κινητηρα mitsubishi στο ρελαντι με τροχαλια 3 προς 1
> το προβλημα ειναι πως θα το κανω να αυτοδιεγειρεται με χαμηλοτερες στροφες



Σάκη όχι αυτό δεν το ξέρω και δεν λέει και τίποτα χαρακτηριστικά. Αν  μπορείς να εξηγήσεις. Όσο αφορά την αυτοδιέγερση πολύ σωστά, γίνεται από  τις 2500 στροφές και πάνω! (3:1 = 1000 στροφές μηχανής , 3000  γεννήτριας!) Στην ανεμογεννήτρια αν πεις ότι βάζεις πολλαπλασιαστή τότε ναι μεν θα  πολλαπλασιάσεις τις στροφές αλλά θα πολλαπλασιάσεις και την απαιτούμενη  ροπή (δοκίμασε να γυρίσεις το τρυπάνι στο αργό και στο γρήγορο) εκεί  βάλε και 10% απώλειες λόγο τριβών άρα θέλεις δυναμό με μόνιμη διέγερση  και το νεοδήμιο είναι μονόδρομος! Ακόμα θέλεις (επειδή Ε=Κ*Φ*ω και ω=2*π*f f=συχνότητα εναλλαγών) περισσότερες εναλλαγές και η μεγαλύτερη διάμετρος από τα 90 χιλιοστά που είναι ο ρότορας του εναλλάκτη αυτοκινήτου επιβάλλεται!!!

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> Παναγιώτη το καταλαβαίνω και το ξέρω αυτό, γιαυτό στις ανεμογεννήτριες που έχει τύχη να βάλω έμπαινε και φορτιστής  εκτροπής φορτίου για να μην μένουν ποτέ χωρίς φορτίο και τις καταστρέψει. αν και  αυτές που έβαλα είχαν και μηχανικό σύστημα που σπάει το πίσω φτερό πάνω από μια ένταση άνεμου και στρέφει τις φτερωτές παράλληλα στον αέρα. απλά η αναφορά μου ήταν μόνο για το θέμα καρβουνάκια. βέβαια εφόσον είπε και ο Δημήτρης ότι υπάρχουν και για πολλά αμπέρ τότε αυξάνονται οι ιδέες για πατέντες προς σκέψη.



Αυτές οι ανεμογεννήτριες είχαν ρότορα με νεοδήμιο.  Έχω κάνει μετατροπή το ρότορα σε εναλλάκτη αυτοκινήτου με νεοδήμιο 3 τεμάχια Φ30Χ10 στη θέση του πηνίου μαγνήτισης αλλά δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος όχι από τη μαγνήτιση στα ίδια κιλά ξεκόλλαγε από το ρότορα πάνω ο δοκιμαστικός οπλισμός! απλά ηθελε πολές στροφές (500+) για να δόσει πάνω απο 9 βόλτ! τορα σχεδιάζω αλλο ρότορα μεγαλύτερης διαμετρου και βλέπουμε! Όσο αφορά τους δακτύλιους προτιμώ να σχεδιάσω καθέτου άξονα έτσι δεν έχω αλλαγές λόγο στροβιλισμών αέρα ανάμεσα στα κτίρια και αποφεύγω τις φασαρίες με ρουλεμάν, δακτυλίους κλπ κλπ!

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Κάτι τέτοιο ας πούμε : http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower...r_convert.html Έτοιμα καπάκια, βαθμός προστασίας ΙΡ 44 και πάνω και χαμηλές στροφές! και μ ένα Buck μετατροπέα καθάρισες! Να σημειώσω οτι οποιονδήποτε τριφασικό ασύγχρονο κινητήρα τον περιστρέψεις (ΥΠΟ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ) γίνεται γεννήτρια .

----------


## sakic

> Σάκη όχι αυτό δεν το ξέρω και δεν λέει και τίποτα χαρακτηριστικά. Αν  μπορείς να εξηγήσεις. Όσο αφορά την αυτοδιέγερση πολύ σωστά, γίνεται από  τις 2500 στροφές και πάνω! (3:1 = 1000 στροφές μηχανής , 3000  γεννήτριας!) Στην ανεμογεννήτρια αν πεις ότι βάζεις πολλαπλασιαστή τότε ναι μεν θα  πολλαπλασιάσεις τις στροφές αλλά θα πολλαπλασιάσεις και την απαιτούμενη  ροπή (δοκίμασε να γυρίσεις το τρυπάνι στο αργό και στο γρήγορο) εκεί  βάλε και 10% απώλειες λόγο τριβών άρα θέλεις δυναμό με μόνιμη διέγερση  και το νεοδήμιο είναι μονόδρομος! Ακόμα θέλεις (επειδή Ε=Κ*Φ*ω και ω=2*π*f f=συχνότητα εναλλαγών) περισσότερες εναλλαγές και η μεγαλύτερη διάμετρος από τα 90 χιλιοστά που είναι ο ρότορας του εναλλάκτη αυτοκινήτου επιβάλλεται!!!



Αυτο το κυκλωματακι ειναι κατι σαν τον αυτοματο. μπαινει στη θεση του αυτοματου με μια ψυκτροθηκη φυσικα και ρυθμιζει σταθερη ταση στοδυναμο απο 12-20 βολτ και τον αυτοδιεγειρει.
Το προβλημα οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες ειναι οτι θελει πολλες στροφες για να διεγερθει.

Καμια ιδεα για μετατροπη στο τυλιγμα ωστε η διεγερση να γινεται απο χαμηλοτερα?
Ισως χασουμε σε ισχυ αλλα νομιζω πως αν καταφερω και φτιαξω ενα δυναμο που να διεχειρεται απο τις 300 στροφες το αποτελεσμα θα με ανταμειψει αν λαβουμε υποψη και την πιο στιβαρη κατασκευη που εχουν τα δυναμο σε σχεση με τα μοτερ μονιμου μαγνητη.
Η αλλη λυση ειναι να βγαλω τον ηλεκτρομαγνητη απο το ροτορα και να του περασω ενα μαγνητη νεοδυμιου στη θεση του ηλεκτρομαγνητη αλλα και παλι θα εχουμε αποδοση απο τις 1000 στροφες και πανω, ασε που θελω κανενα 100 αρικο για το νεοδυμιο :Tongue2:

----------


## -nikos-

> Κάτι τέτοιο ας πούμε : http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower...r_convert.html Έτοιμα καπάκια, βαθμός προστασίας ΙΡ 44 και πάνω και χαμηλές στροφές! και μ ένα Buck μετατροπέα καθάρισες! Να σημειώσω οτι οποιονδήποτε τριφασικό ασύγχρονο κινητήρα τον περιστρέψεις (ΥΠΟ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ) γίνεται γεννήτρια .



τελειο και το σαιτ και η προταση
μαλιστα πολλες κινεζικες γενητριες που πολουνται μεσο ιντερνετ
ειναι ακριβως αυτο = τριφασικα μοτερ με τοποθετηση μονιμου μαγνητη
στον ροτορα.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Καλημέρα! 
Σάκη. Αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι απ ότι κατάλαβα ανορθωτής και  σταθεροποιητής. Δεν κάνει για ανεμογεννήτρια.  Θέλεις ένα μετατροπέα ο  οποίος να μετατρέπει την οποιαδήποτε τάση (από 1 βολτ αν γίνεται μέχρι  τη μέγιστη του εναλλάκτη) σε 13,8 'η 27,6 αντίστοιχα! Μεγαλύτερη απόδοση  έχει η μεταβολή από μεγαλύτερη τάση σε μικρότερη και αυτό γιατί  "κερδίζεις" σε ρεύμα.  Για τους εναλλάκτες ισχύει Ε=Κ*Φ*ω τι Κ είναι μια  σταθερά και εξαρτάται από τα γεωμετρικά συνήθως χαρακτηριστικά του  κινητήρα, το Φ εξαρτάται από το μαγνητικό πεδίο και έχει άμεση σχέση με  την πηγή του (μαγνήτης, ηλεκτρομαγνήτης) αλλά και από τα διάκενα που  υπάρχουν καθώς και το υλικό του ρότορα (αν είναι μαγνητικό  ή όχι) το ω  τώρα περιέχει και την εναλλαγή των μαγνητών άρα οι στροφές σ ένα  συγκεκριμένο εναλλάκτη είναι συγκεκριμένες και αφορά την διάταξη των  τυλιγμάτων και των μαγνητών άλλο 2 εναλλαγές ανά περιστροφή και άλλο 8.  Εγώ έβγαλα το πηνίο διέγερσης από το ρότορα και έβαλα 3 μαγνήτες  νεοδήμιου (το κόστος ήταν κάτω από 15 ευρώ, για τους μαγνήτες) και  επειδή μπήκαν κέντρο ο άξονας μεταφέρθηκε ολόκληρος μπροστά.

----------


## sakic

> Καλημέρα! 
> Σάκη. Αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι απ ότι κατάλαβα ανορθωτής και  σταθεροποιητής. Δεν κάνει για ανεμογεννήτρια.  Θέλεις ένα μετατροπέα ο  οποίος να μετατρέπει την οποιαδήποτε τάση (από 1 βολτ αν γίνεται μέχρι  τη μέγιστη του εναλλάκτη) σε 13,8 'η 27,6 αντίστοιχα! Μεγαλύτερη απόδοση  έχει η μεταβολή από μεγαλύτερη τάση σε μικρότερη και αυτό γιατί  "κερδίζεις" σε ρεύμα.  Για τους εναλλάκτες ισχύει Ε=Κ*Φ*ω τι Κ είναι μια  σταθερά και εξαρτάται από τα γεωμετρικά συνήθως χαρακτηριστικά του  κινητήρα, το Φ εξαρτάται από το μαγνητικό πεδίο και έχει άμεση σχέση με  την πηγή του (μαγνήτης, ηλεκτρομαγνήτης) αλλά και από τα διάκενα που  υπάρχουν καθώς και το υλικό του ρότορα (αν είναι μαγνητικό  ή όχι) το ω  τώρα περιέχει και την εναλλαγή των μαγνητών άρα οι στροφές σ ένα  συγκεκριμένο εναλλάκτη είναι συγκεκριμένες και αφορά την διάταξη των  τυλιγμάτων και των μαγνητών άλλο 2 εναλλαγές ανά περιστροφή και άλλο 8.  Εγώ έβγαλα το πηνίο διέγερσης από το ρότορα και έβαλα 3 μαγνήτες  νεοδήμιου (το κόστος ήταν κάτω από 15 ευρώ, για τους μαγνήτες) και  επειδή μπήκαν κέντρο ο άξονας μεταφέρθηκε ολόκληρος μπροστά.



τι εννοεις ο αξονας μεταφερθηκε μπροστα?
τι αποδοση ειχες με την τοποθετηση των μαγνητων?
και σε ποιες στροφες?

εχεις καμια φωτο απο την κατασκευη?

Και τελος απο που πηρες μαγνητες νεοδυμιου σε αυτη την τιμη? εχεις κανενα λινκ να δουμε?

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

P5020120.jpgP5040128.jpgP5040126.jpg
Το πίσω ρουλεμάν μεταφέρθηκε μπροστά με την προσθήκη, και μέσα στο ρότορα μπήκαν οι μαγνήτες Φ30Χ10 (τεμάχια 3) δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να πω κατάστημα πάντως είναι Αθήνα για τη σταθεροποίηση του πίσω μέρους του ρότορα αφού ο άξονας σταματά στο πρώτο, γέμισα μέσα με εποξική στα κιλά που κόλλαγε ο ρότορας συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι μετάλλου οταν του έδινα 12 βολτ (όταν είχε το πηνίο) και μετά την προσθήκη μαγνητών δεν έχω χάσει και πολύ. τώρα όπως βλέπεις δεν τα τρέχω και πολύ βεβαία η τρύπα στην έλικα έγινε προσαρμόστηκε και ... επήλθε η καταστροφή!  :Smile:

----------


## sakic

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αν και δεν σε πολυκαταλαβα.
Για ποιο λογο εφερες το ροτορα μπροστα και δεν εβαζες τους μαγνητες στη θεση του πηνιου και να κλεισεις παλι το ροτορα οπως ηταν μαμισιος????

Και να βαλεις παλι το ροτορα στη θεση του?

Λογικα με τετοιους μαγνητες νεοδυμιου θα επρεπε να ειχε πολυ ζορι ο ροτορας?
ειναι ετσι?
Οσο εψαξα για μαγνητες νεοδυμιου τετοιου τυπου δεν βρηκα στις τιμες που αναφερεις.
Αν και Φ30 οπως λες θεωρω οτι ενοεις διαμετρο 3 εκατοστα (γιατι 30 μαλλον δε θα χωρανε στο δυναμο :Rolleyes: ) οποτε μαλλον ειναι πολυ μικροι για τη δουλεια που τους θελουμε
κατι τετοιο http://www.supermagnete.de/gre/R-60-06-30-N νομιζω πως θα εκανε αλλα εχει μικρη εσωτερικη διαμετρο

Βρηκα βεβαια απλους μαγνητες τους οποιους και δοκιμασα αλλα με αποθαρυντικα αποτελεσματα.
Μπορεις να μας πεις το μαγαζι εστω και με πμ?

και τελος δεν μας ειπες την αποδοση του δυναμο.
Τασεις - ρευματα και σε ποιες στροφες?

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Οι μαγνήτες είναι 3 εκατοστά διάμετρο δίσκος με πάχος 1 εκατοστό δεν υπήρχε πιθανότητα να πέρναγε από μέσα στους ο άξονας. οι μαγνήτες μπήκαν στη θέση του πυρήνα του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη.  Ζόρι δεν είχε αν δεν βραχυκύκλωνες τα τυλίγματα αλλά σε ανοιχτοκυκλωμα γύρναγε μια χαρά.  Έβαλα 3 μαγνήτες. Τους μαγνήτες τους αγόρασα από το Βότση στην Ψαρών.  Δεν φέρνει άλλου τύπου.  Δεν το μέτρησα με φορτίο πάντως χωρίς ανόρθωση έδινε περίπου στα 10V στις 500 στροφές αν το ανορθώσεις σε μια τριφασική γέφυρα. Με την έλικα δεν τη δοκίμασα γιατί την έσπασα σε δοκιμή (χτύπησε στο καλώδιο του δραπανου ενώ γύρναγε) άλλα δεν έχει σημασία τι θα σου δώσει γυρνώντας τον με το τρυπάνι ή άλλο μοτέρ μια και η κίνηση του θα δίνεται από την έλικα.  Μετά σε κατοικημένη περιοχή το να έχεις οριζοντίου άξονα είναι λιγάκι δύσκολο. λίγο η φασαρία, λίγο το ότι αλλάζει κατεύθυνση ο άνεμος δεν θα κάνει και πολλά.  Θα δοκιμάσω με καθέτου άξονα οποί εκεί δεν έχεις και πολλά κινητά μέρη! αλλά θέλει χαμηλές στροφές οπότε πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί ρότορας διαμέτρου 20 εκατοστών τουλάχιστον!

----------


## sakic

Στην κατασκευη που εκανες για να μειωσουμε τις απαιτουμενες στροφες με αλλαγη του πηνιου του στατορα το σκεφτηκες καθολου?
και μια μικρη παρατηρηση
Νομιζω πως αν χρησιμοποιουσες μεγαλυτερο μαγνητη τπου δαχτυλιδι θα ειχες καλυτερα αποτελεσματα αλλα οπως σου ειπα και πιο πανω το κοστος θα ειναι μεγαλο

τωρα σε οτι αφορα τον τπο της γεννητριας που θα κανεις το θεωρω δευτερευων θεμα αν πρωτα εχεις λυσει το προβλημα του μοτερ.
Αν δηλαδη κατασκευασεις ή αγορασεις ενα αποδοτικο μοτερ οπως και να την κατασκευασεις θα εχεις αποτελεσματα.

εγω βασικα σκεφτομαι για οριζοντιου αξονα μια και ζω σε επαρχια, κτηρια δεν εχω πολυ κοντα μου και επισης βολευει στην τοποθετηση της στο σπιτι μου

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Το σκέφτηκα να αλλάξω την περιέλιξη αλλά δεν κατάφερα να ασχοληθώ.  Δαχτυλίδι είχα δοκιμάσει δεν μαγνητίζει αν δεν αφαιρεθεί ο οπλισμός του πηνίου.  Αν προσέξεις ο "μαγνήτης" του πηνίου είναι ο οπλισμός του, όταν εσύ βάλεις ένα μαγνήτη συμβαίνει το εξής : Εφ όσον έχεις τους οπλισμούς κεντρικό κομμάτι σίδερο σε απόλυτη επαφή οι μαγνητικές γραμμές κλείνουν από εκεί και δεν μαγνητίζει καθόλου η εξωτερική πλευρά (δόντια). Μόλις αφαιρεθεί οι μαγνητικές γραμμές γυρνάνε εξωτερικά. γι αυτό σου είπα ότι κάνει ζημιά και ο άξονας.  Για να έχεις στρωτή ροή αέρα πρέπει να μην έχεις εμπόδια μπροστά σου (ένας τοίχος ύψους α δημιουργεί ανύψωση 2α στον αέρα) Δηλαδή αν τοποθετήσεις στη ταράτσα σου και είναι σε 6 μέτρα ύψος πρέπει να ανέβεις άλλα 6 τουλάχιστον!

----------


## sakic

αν αφαιρεσεις απο το ροτορα το πηνιο και στη θεση του βαλεις ενα μαγνητη νεοδυμιου ιδιων διαστασεων με το πηνιο νομιζω πως θα εχεις τα ιδια αποτελεσματα με το πηνιο-ηλεκτρομαγνητη ισως και καλυτερα
τωρα αυτο που αναφερεις για οπλισμο ομολογω οτι δεν το πολυκαταλαβα τι θες να πεις

αν μπορεις γινε λιγο πιο σαφης

----------


## -nikos-

> Το σκέφτηκα να αλλάξω την περιέλιξη αλλά δεν κατάφερα να ασχοληθώ.!




σε ενα που μολις τελειωσα 
αντεκατεστησα τις 12 σπειρες φ1,25 με 80 !!!!σπειρες φ 0,50 
και με διεγερση απο μπαταρια δινει 3,2 βολτ οταν το γυριζω με ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ μια -δυο στροφες.
με το δραπανο μου δινει 12 βολτ απο τις πρωτες 50-60 στροφες [παντα με διεγερση απο μπαταρια]
θα ανεβασω φωτο σε λιγο με την τεχνικη περιεληξης για να βωηθηθιτε 
γιατι ''θελει τροπο δεν θελει κοπο''.

----------


## sakic

Νικο τι λες?
αν ειναι ετσι με εσωσες 
ειμαι σιγουρος πως με το κυκλωμα αυτοδιεγερσης που εχω αναφερει θα αυτοδιεγειρεται απο πολυ χαμηλα

Υ.Γ.  για τους δυσπιστους που αμφιβαλουν για την αυτοδιεγερση των δυναμο αυτο τον καιρο μαζευω ελιες και το χρησιμοποιω. Μπορω αν θελεται να ανεβασω φωτο απο το αυτοδιεγειρομενο δυναμο μου ή ακομα και βιντεο

----------


## -nikos-

αυτη ειναι η καινουρια περιελιξη
-
Φωτογραφία0138.jpgτρεις φασεις με 12 πηνια η καθε φαση σε συνδεση αστερα 
με 80 σπειρες απο φ50 πηνιοσυρμα.-

να προσθεσω οτι ο ροτορας τραβαει 4αμπερ στα 12βολτ και 7,5αμπερ στα 24 βολτ
και ακομα κατι,ο ροτορας στα 24 βολτ διεγερση δεν παιζεται απο μαγνητικη δυναμη
τι νεοδυμιου και τι......
την τεχνικη της περιεληξης θα την ανεβασω στο ''Ηλεκτρικη αυτονομια οικιας''
μην γεμιζουμε το φορουμ με διπλες εικονες.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Όταν ανοίξεις το ρότορα θα καταλάβεις.  Δεν είναι μόνο το πηνίο αλλά στη μέση έχει σιδερένιο πυρήνα. Αυτός γίνεται μαγνήτης όχι το σύρμα του πηνίου.

----------


## spyropap

Παναγιώτη μπορείς να κάνεις ένα σχέδιο για να καταλάβουμε που έβαλες τους μαγνήτες γιατί η φωτο σου δεν το δείχνει.
(σχέδιο σε χαρτί που να δείχνει τον ρότορα και την θέση των μαγνητών).
Ο πυρήνας του πηνίου είναι ο άξονας του δυναμό ή όχι;

Γράφεις ότι έβαλες 3 μαγνήτες στον ρότορα. Γιατί έβαλες 3 και όχι περισσότερους; Πως τους τοποθέτησες, με κόλλα;
Είσαι ευχαριστημένος από την κατασκευή σου;

----------


## sakic

> Όταν ανοίξεις το ρότορα θα καταλάβεις.  Δεν είναι μόνο το πηνίο αλλά στη μέση έχει σιδερένιο πυρήνα. Αυτός γίνεται μαγνήτης όχι το σύρμα του πηνίου.



εχω ανοιξει αρκετα δυναμο παναγιωτη
καταλαβα τι λες
εκεινο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι δεν θα δουλεψει ο μαγνητης νεοδυμιου αν τοποθετηθει οπως ακριβως ηταν το πηνιο
νομιζω πως θα κενι την ιδια δουλεια

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Νίκο, δεν μας είπες τι αμπέρ σου δίνει η νέα σου περιέλιξη? Γιατί με βάση τη διατομή και το μήκος (μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση) δεν πρέπει να ανεβάζεις πάνω από 10Αμπερ σε 600-700 στροφές που με μία ερασιτεχνική έλικα είναι όριο! και θέλει αέρα 6-7 μποφόρ.   Αν είναι λοιπόν να δίνω 4 αμπέρ διέγερση και να παίρνω 2-4 Αμπέρ  σε 2-3 μποφόρ (συνηθισμένος άνεμος) τότε δεν είναι γεννήτρια κατανάλωση ή φορτίο μπορεί να λέγεται! Μη βλέπεις μόνο την περιστροφή με το τρυπάνι είναι και τι θα δώσει ο αέρας και μια κατανάλωση της τάξης των 48 ή 180 W τη στιγμή που ο άνεμος έχει ενέργεια 30 και είναι ασύμφορη!  Δεν υπάρχει έλικα που να δίνει παραπάνω ισχύ από αυτή που μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί από τον άνεμο!!! και η 3πτερη έλικα έχει χαμηλό συντελεστή λόγο οπισθέλκουσα κάθε πτέρυγας. Όσο αφορά το νεοδήμιο είναι απλά πολύ ισχυρός μαγνήτης http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDXYq...eature=related , θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-UZY...eature=related , και δεν θέλει ούτε 1mW κατανάλωση.

Σάκη, τα μαγνητικά κυκλώματα είναι όπως τα ηλεκτρικά κυκλώματα. Όταν λοιπόν εσύ βάλεις το μαγνήτη στη θέση του πηνίου χωρίς να κόψεις τον οπλισμό είναι σαν να έχεις βραχυκυκλώσει τούς πόλους και ΔΕΝ θα μαγνητίσει εξωτερικά (λόγο διακένου) αλλά θα κλείσουν εσωτερικά από τον οπλισμό!!! Δοκίμασε το με μαγνήτη από ηχεία Δεν θα σου κολλάει ούτε συνδετήρας εξωτερικά!

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

cutaway_alternator.gifστο ρότορα διακρίνεται το πηνίο διέγερσης έτσι ώστε τα (δόντια) να πάρουν πολικότητα. Στη μέση έχει ένα κομμάτι μέταλλο δεν είναι ο άξονας (ο άξονας περνάει από μέσα) το μέταλλο αυτό παίζει το ρόλο του καρφιού όταν φτιάχναμε στο γυμνάσιο ηλεκτρομαγνήτη τυλίγοντας σύρμα γύρω από ένα καρφί. Το καρφί γινόταν μαγνήτης όχι το καλώδιο! άρα κ εδώ μπορούμε αφαιρώντας το πυρήνα να τον αντικαταστήσουμε με ένα μαγνήτη!  Μπορούμε αν θέλουμε να βάλουμε μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου αλλά εγώ βρήκα σε 3 εκατοστά οπότε και αυτόν έβαλα!  Για να μη τρυπήσω τούς μαγνήτες έβαλα τον άξονα από τη μία πλευρά.  Τα έσφιξα με τσέρκι και τα γέμισα εποξική ρητίνη. Οι μαγνήτες είναι 3 γιατί το κενό ανάμεσα είναι 25χιλιοστα "έσκαψα" από 2,5 χιλιοστά κάθε πλάκα για να γίνει και οδηγός για τούς ακριανούς μαγνήτες οπότε 2,5 +25 + 2,5 = 3 * 10 
Σαν κατασκευή δούλεψε αλλά είναι πολύστροφη 1000 στροφές για να καταλήξεις στην μέγιστη τάση! Στις 100-200 είναι πολύ χαμηλή και μη αξιοποιήσιμη.  Θα δοκιμάσω με μεγαλύτερο ρότορα και περισσότερους πόλους άρα πολύ χαμηλότερες στροφές και κάθετο άξονα λόγο περιοχής!

----------


## spyropap

Σε αυτό το θέμα, στο μήνυμα #97 είχα δείξει αυτό που θέλεις, δηλαδή μεγαλύτερος ρότορας 
και κάθετος άξονας περιστροφής.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjai2...eature=related

Αυτό το βίντεο δείχνει την πιο εύκολη σε κατασκευή και φθηνή γεννήτρια/δυναμό.
Η κατασκευή αυτή είναι κατά την γνώμη μου καλύτερη από αυτές με δυναμό αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## sakic

> Σάκη, τα μαγνητικά κυκλώματα είναι όπως τα ηλεκτρικά κυκλώματα. Όταν λοιπόν εσύ βάλεις το μαγνήτη στη θέση του πηνίου χωρίς να κόψεις τον οπλισμό είναι σαν να έχεις βραχυκυκλώσει τούς πόλους και ΔΕΝ θα μαγνητίσει εξωτερικά (λόγο διακένου) αλλά θα κλείσουν εσωτερικά από τον οπλισμό!!! Δοκίμασε το με μαγνήτη από ηχεία Δεν θα σου κολλάει ούτε συνδετήρας εξωτερικά!



δηλαδη αυτο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5I2J...eature=related που δειχνει ο τυπος λες οτι δεν δουλευει?

Αν ψαξεις θα βρεις πολλα περισσοτερα που δειχνουν το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> δηλαδη αυτο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5I2J...eature=related που δειχνει ο τυπος λες οτι δεν δουλευει?
> 
> Αν ψαξεις θα βρεις πολλα περισσοτερα που δειχνουν το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα



Αυτό σου έλεγα και εγώ να κάνεις για να το δοκιμάσεις.  Όπως βλέπεις έχει αφήσει μόνο το άξονα! Δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλέψει ή όχι!! Εγώ έριξα τα νεοδημια μέσα και ότι έγινε έγινε πρέπει να τα σπάσω για να βγούνε.
 Δοκίμασε το ρότορα με και χωρίς άξονα με ένα σταθερό σημείο στήριξης του και ένα κομμάτι σίδερο (προτίμησε από ηχεία ή άλλο κομμάτι ρότορα, για να μη μαγνητίζει) στο οποίο θα έχεις δέσει ένα κουτί του καφέ και θα ρίχνεις βάρος μετράς το σύνολο και βρίσκεις τι είναι καλύτερο!

Εγώ πάντως θα κόψω άλλο ρότορα μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου με περισσότερους μαγνήτες αν και από έρευνα δεν είχε κανένας μέταλλο για στάτη!  	 		 :Sad:

----------


## Notios38

Παναγιωτη για δες απο μοτερ πλυντηριου για πυρηνα στατη,,,ειναι εσωτερικα φ90 mm θα σου κανει σιγουρα..εχει και 48 εγκοπες

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> Παναγιωτη για δες απο μοτερ πλυντηριου για πυρηνα στατη,,,ειναι εσωτερικα φ90 mm θα σου κανει σιγουρα..εχει και 48 εγκοπες



Θέλω εσωτερική διάμετρο πάνω από Φ15-20 να βγει για 10πολικό κινητήρα ώστε να πέσω πολύ χαμηλά σε στροφές.  Αν δεν βρώ εστω και από μεταχειρισμένο ή είναι οικονομικά ασύμφορο θα προσανατολιστώ σε κάτι τέτοιο http://www.motopartsmax.com/images/Y...999062/500.jpg και http://www.motopartsmax.com/images/Y...999013/3-l.jpg

----------


## takis3653

παιδια καλημερα
ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω αν και παρακολουθω αρκετο καιρο τις συζητησεις σας.
εχω περιελιξει ενα alternator με συρμα 0.60 60 σπειρες το καθε πηνιο.
το εχω ενωσει σε αστερα
χρησιμοποιω το ροτορα με το πηνιο του για δοκιμη
στα 12ν διεγερση και 5Α ρευμα μαγνητιζεται πολυ ο ροτορας (δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο αυτο)
μηπως θα επρεπε να βαλω αλλο μη μαγνητικο ροτορα??
σε οσες στροφες και να το δουλεψω αλαζοντας την ταση διεγερσεις δεν καταφερα να παρω πανω 
απο 50watts
χωρις φορτιο γυριζοντας με ενα τρυπανι εχω 100ν
επισεις εκανα δοκιμη σε ενα τριφασικο μοτερ χωρις να αλλαξω την περιελιξει του στατορα 
βαζοντας μαγνητες στο ροτορα(απλους οχι νεοδυμιου) το αποτελεσμα ηταν απαγοητευτικο.
εβγαζε λιγα μιλιβολτ ασχετα τις στροφες που το γυρνουσα.
ο ροτορας του τριφασικου μοτερ σε σχεση με το alternator ειναι πολυ πιο μικρος σε διαμετρο
πως γινεται στο αυτοκινητο το ιδιο alternator να ειναι πανω απο 400watts 
τι κανω λαθος

----------


## sakic

> παιδια καλημερα
> ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω αν και παρακολουθω αρκετο καιρο τις συζητησεις σας.
> εχω περιελιξει ενα alternator με συρμα 0.60 60 σπειρες το καθε πηνιο.
> το εχω ενωσει σε αστερα
> χρησιμοποιω το ροτορα με το πηνιο του για δοκιμη
> στα 12ν διεγερση και 5Α ρευμα μαγνητιζεται πολυ ο ροτορας (δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο αυτο)
> μηπως θα επρεπε να βαλω αλλο μη μαγνητικο ροτορα??
> σε οσες στροφες και να το δουλεψω αλαζοντας την ταση διεγερσεις δεν καταφερα να παρω πανω 
> απο 50watts
> ...



παιρνεις λιγοτερα watt γιατι αλλαξες την περιεληξη
Αν αφηνες το δυναμο ψς εχει τοτε θα επαιρνες τα ιδια watt οπως και στο αυτοκινητο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τάκη επειδή έχουμε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα δες και διάβασε τα παρακάτω από το μήνυμα #172 και μετά (εννοώ στο παρακάτω Link που παρουσιάζω , όχι εδώ) .. ελπίζω να σου λυθούν απορίες προς το καλύτερο. Επίσης δες και στην #111 από εκεί και πέρα αυτοσχεδίασε και μόνος σου σε ποιο στέρεες βάσεις. 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=56922&page=18

Επίσης να σου τονίσω την άποψη μου . Ότι δεν πρέπει να προσπαθείς να βάζεις μικρότερης διαμέτρου σύρμα (σε νέα περιέλιξη) Γιατί πιστεύω ναι μεν με την μικρότερη διάμετρο σύρμα θα ανεβάσουμε νωρίτερα τα βολτ στις λιγότερες στροφές αλλά αυτονόητα από πίσω σου θα μειωθούν τα αμπέρ. Οπότε δεν γίνεται να έχουμε και τον σκύλο χορτάτο και την πίτα γεμάτη.
Είναι δώρο άδωρο να προσπαθείς να "ανεβάζεις " τα βολτ σε π.χ. 100 βολτ 200 βολτ κτλ αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θέλεις το πολύ 20 βολτ έως 40 . (με την προοπτική για προς φόρτιση για μπαταρίες) .
Άρα γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο τα αμπέρ . (και αυτό λογικά είναι η ουσία)

----------


## takis3653

> παιρνεις λιγοτερα watt γιατι αλλαξες την περιεληξη
> Αν αφηνες το δυναμο ψς εχει τοτε θα επαιρνες τα ιδια watt οπως και στο αυτοκινητο



ευχαριστω για την απαντιση 
κανεις ομως λαθος
παιρνεις μεγαλυτερη ταση και λιγοτερα amper 
το αποτελεσμα ιδια watts
ταση χ ενταση = watt

----------


## sakic

Οπως τα λες ειναι φιλος αλλα αυτο προυποθετει οτι εχεις κανει σωστη αντικατασταση στην περιεληξη 
Πραγμα που εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες
1ο αριθμος σπειρων σε σχεση με τη διατομη που επελεξες και σε σχεση με τις σπειρες που ειχε αρχικα
2ο ο τροπος τοποθετησης των πηνιων σου. κατι ειπες για διαταξη αστερα. ετσι ηταν πρωτα το δυναμο? Γνωμη μου ειναι πως πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις την ιδια διαταξη με αυτη που ειχε. Αν αυτη ηταν αστερα τοτε εισαι οκ
3ο πιθανα λαθη που μπορει να εχεις κανει κατα την περιεληξη και τη συνδεσμολογια των πηνιων.

Για να μην εχεις λοιπον τα ιδια watt κατι απο τα παραπανω εχει συμβει. Ψαξε και θα το βρεις


ΥΓ Και κατι τελειως εμπειρικα που ισως να κανω λαθος
Ειπες οτι χρησιμοποιησες 0.60 συρμα με 60 σπειρες. Νομιζω πως ειναι πολυ μικρος ο αριθμος των σπειρων για τετοια διατομη
Καλο θα ηταν να μας πεις πια η διαταξη των πηνιων και διατομη- σπειρες που ειχε το αλτερνατορ πριν το πειραξεις


και κατι τελευταιο
παιρνεις 100 volt μας ειπες απο alternator αυτοκινητου??? Γιατι εβγαλες τον αυτοματο??

----------


## spyropap

Αυτά που έγραψε ο Τάκης δεν είναι αρκετά για να μπορεί να βγάλει κάποιος συμπέρασμα. 
Προτείνω να ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες με κάτοψη του στάτορα-συλλέκτη για να δούμε τι έχει κάνει.
Και τον μαγνητικό ρότορα που έφτιαξε και γράφει πως δεν του αποδίδει, να δείξει.
Και τον τρόπο με οποίο πήρε την ενέργεια από τον συλλέκτη και την μέτρησε να μας εξηγήσει ακριβώς πως το έκανε.
Διότι όλα παίζουν ρόλο. Με τι ταχύτητα περιστροφής πήρε 100βολτ;
Με τρυπάνι το γύρισε και πήρε τόσα; Περίεργο μου φαίνεται..
Γιατί εγώ με περιέλιξη σύρμα 0.4 με μαγνητικό ρότορα παίρνω λιγότερα από 20βολτ περίπου 80βαττ.
Ας δείξει την δουλειά του να καταλάβουμε τι συμβαίνει.

----------

sakic (01-02-12)

----------


## takis3653

παιδια ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους για τις απαντησεις
ασ τα παρουμε απο την αρχη
το ροτορα δεν τον πειραξα καθολου
ειναι ενα πηνιο το οποιο οταν του δωσουμε ταση γινετε ηλεκτρομαγνητης 
σκεφτικα για αρχη να το αφησω ετσι για τις δοκιμες και αν πανε ολλα καλα να τον αλλαξω με μαγνητες σταθερους
ασ μου πει καποιος αν δουλευει ετσι ?
τον στατορα τον χαλασα με το σκεπτικο οτι ναι θα εχω αρκετα αμπερ αλλα σε πολλες στροφες
ενω στις χαμηλες στροφες δεν θα εφτανε η ταση να φορτιση την μπαταρια μου
τα καινουργια πηνια ειναι σινδεση αστερα (δεν εδωσα προσοχη πως ηταν απο την μανα του) 
το λαθος που μαλλον εχω κανει ειναι οτι δεν προσεξα καθολου την κατευθηνση των πηνιων 
δηλαδη δεξιοστροφα το ενα αριστεροστροφο το αλλο ???
εκει θελω λιγη βοηθεια 
η περιελιξη εγινε με στρογγυλα πηνεια ειναι σωστο???
περιπου οπως στο βιντεο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeJV4bsktEw
οσο για φοτο μολις το ανοιξω θα ανεβασω
 ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## takis3653

οσο για τις σπειρες του καθε πηνιου μαλλον ειναι 80 με 0.6 παχος συρματος
οσες περισσοτερες χωραγαν στο λουκι του στατορα

----------


## spyropap

Τάκη λίγο πιο κάτω υπάρχει το θέμα ηλεκτρική αυτονομία οικίας που έχει πολλά σχέδια για περιελίξεις δυναμό και άλλες σχετικές πληροφορίες. Εάν τα διαβάσεις ίσως τα βρεις χρήσιμα και μπορέσεις να διορθώσεις το μπέρδεμα του συλλέκτη σου.
Ο αριθμός σπειρών είναι εντάξει, και τα δικά μας δυναμό περίπου 60 στροφές έχουν σε κάθε πηνίο.

Και έχω βάλει εκεί κύκλωμα διπλασιασμού και ανόρθωσης τάσης που αντικαθιστά τον "αυτόματο" ή σύνδεση με γέφυρα.
Δεν έγραψες εάν σταθεροποίησες ή μέτρησες εναλασσόμενη τάση, και πως μέτρησες.

----------


## takis3653

οταν λεω οτι βγαζει μεχρι 100ν ειναι στο αερα 
δηλαδη τα πηνια τριγωνο και τρεις γεφυρες για να γινει dc
οταν μπαινει φορτιο η ταση χαμηλωνει πολυ
στα 14ν παιρνω το πολυ πολυ 4Α

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τάκη στο βίντεο του # 197 είναι το τελειοποιημένο και μερακλίδικο μέρος του πειράματος . Με "μαστούρωσε" και με άναψε το πάχος των μαγνητών που έβαλε. Αλλά οπωσδήποτε παίζει ρόλο και τα κωνικά ελάσματα στην κατάλληλη διάταξη . Θέλει καλή γεωμετρία και τοποθέτηση.

Δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο πίστεψε με, να κάνεις την περιέλιξη με το στυλ του εργοστασίου (φιδάκι και με το χέρι ) αντί στρόγγυλα πηνία , όπου μετά θέλει και κολλήματα κτλ
Δεν σε εμποδίζει κανείς να βρεις και μοτέρ πλυντηρίου με στάτη πιο "πολυκάναλο" από του δυναμό (το δυναμό 36 ? κανάλια , του πλυντηρίου 48?) και μεγαλύτερο πάχος στάτη. (του δυναμό πάχος 3 εκατοστά? του πλυντηρίου 6 και πάνω?)  Αν θέλεις να πειραματιστείς για ακόμη μεγαλύτερες αποδόσεις . Μου αρέσουν του πλυντηρίου οι ρότορες γιατί είναι πιο "μαλακοί" και επεξεργάσιμοι αντί του δυναμό (που είναι πολύ σκληροί .... για να πεθάνουν).

Εδώ παρακάτω σου δείχνω μια διάταξη (ή διατάξεις που μπορείς να κάνεις) όπου στο Α είναι η συνηθισμένη διάταξη στα δυναμό . ανά 4 κανάλια 



και αν έχεις π.χ. 36 κάναλο και το κάνεις π.χ με την Α διάταξη τότε λογικά χρειάζεσαι 36 (καναλια ) / (δια) 3 "τα κενά" = 12 μαγνήτες 
οι μαγνήτες που θα βάλεις (Κυβοειδές σχήμα ) λογικά στην Α περίπτωση θα πρέπει να "σκεπάζουν" τα σημεία του σιδηροπυρήνα  4-5-6 και ο επόμενος π.χ 7-8-9  
και πάντοτε εναλλάξ ο βόρειος και νότιος πόλος.
Και ΜΗΝ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΑΣ το κύκλωμα διπλασιασμού του Σπύρου παραπάνω (όπου εγώ το υποτίμησα και κακώς) ... αλλά στην συνέχεια κατάλαβα την τεράστια σημασία του στους χαμηλούς ανέμους.

----------


## takis3653

οκ θα δοκιμασω αν και νομιζω ειναι πιο δυσκολο για μενα να το κανω φιδακι 
τα στρογγυλα πηνια περνιουντε πιο ανετα στα λουκια του στατη
δεν εχω καταλαβει πως γινετε με τα στρογγυλα ωστε να πηγαινουν αλλο δεξιοστροφο και αλλο αριστεροστροφο
σε αλλο ποστ ειδα ο νικος το κανει με στρογγυλα πηνια αλλα δεν καταλαβα πως

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτά είναι σχέδια από τον Νίκο . Ούτε εγώ τα κατάλαβα καλά καλά δες τα 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post476934

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post475751

----------


## takis3653

φιλε μιχαλη και στα αλλα παιδια που ενδιαφερονται ανεβαζω μια φοτο του δικου μου στατορα 
ειναι λαθος η πολικοτητα των πηνιων και παει για σφαξιμο
οταν ξαναφτιαχτει θα ανεβασω ξανα φοτο και τα αποτελεσματα
δεν ξερω αν γραφουμε σωστα εδω η μηπως επρεπε σε αλλο ποστ για να μας ελεγε και ο νικος καπιες λεπτομεριες
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/18872052.jpg/

----------


## -nikos-

γεια σας παληκαρια
αν και μενω μακρια απο τις συζητισεις σας δεν θα μπορουσα να 
μην μιραστω μαζι σας πραγματα που οταν εγω ηθελα δεν μου τα εδιχνε 
κανενας.
οπωτε αν το τελμα ειναι η περιεληξη η απαντιση ειναι 
οτι πηρα ενα κυλινδρικο αντικιμενο [στην προκιμενη μια φυσιγκα σιλικονης]
αναλογου μεγεθους με το πηνιο που με ενδιαφερει[για μικρωτερα πηνια θα επερνα κατι λεπτοτερο]
και τιλιξα πανω του 12 πηνια απο 80σπιρες το καθε ενα για να κατασκευασω την 
καθε φαση, και αφου τα τοποθετισα τα συνδεσα σε αστερα * .
ο τροπος ειναι να εχει καθε πηνιο αντιθετη φωρα [φωτο]
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28599το πιο σημαντικο ειναι οτι 
τα πηνια πρεπει να εχουν το μεγεθος που ειχαν και στην αρχικη περιελιξη
δηλ να ειναι απεναντι απο τους μαγνητες του ροτορα στο καταληλο
μεγεθος [κατι που νομιζω οτι ο μιχαλης στην κατασκευη του με τους μονιμους μαγνητες δεν το προσεξε αρκετα]
-
εχω προχωρισει αρκετα και με μια δικη μου κατασκευη 
και θελω να προσθεσω οτι στο θεμα της ανεμογεννητριας με δυναμο αυτοκινητου 
πρεπει να υπαρξει συνδιασμος δυο γεννητριων =
μιας του δυναμο με διεγερση 
και μια πολυ μικρη με σταθερους μαγνητες που να αναλαμβανει 
το εργο της διακοπης της διεγερσης οταν οι στροφες της φτερωτης ειναι 
λιγες ωστε να αποφευγεται το ηλεκτρομαγνητικο ''φρεναρισμα''
οι μεγαλες ανεμογεννητριες εχουν τον ανεμομετρητη για να κανει αυτη τη δουλεια.
εγω εχω βαλει ενα διακοπτη υψηλωτερης-χαμηλωτερης τασης 
στην μικρη [που ειναι στον ιδιο αξωνα με το δυναμο]και με ρελε 
συνδεει-αποσυνδεει την διεγερση στον δυναμο αναλογα τον αερα και τις στροφες.
ετσι δεν εχω καταναλωση ουτε φρεναρισμα οταν ο αερας χαμηλωνει η σταματα.
ελπιζω να σας εδωσα αρκετη τρωφη για σκεψη.

τακη η περιελιξη που εκανες θα δουλεψει μονο με διφασικη συνδεση 
δεν βλεπω πως υπαρχουν τρια πηνια εκει μεσα.
αν τα δυο πηνια τα εχεις βαλει οπως πρεπει,συνδεσετα με διφασικη συνδεση στην ανωρθοση για να παρεις ''καλο'' ρευμα.

----------


## takis3653

νικο εχεις κανει 12 πηνια χ3 ??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε σωστό post είσαι. Το άλλο post (Ηλεκτρ αυτονομία οικίας) είναι παραπλήσιο (για αλλαγή ατμόσφαιρας) εδώ έρχονται οι καπνιστές ενώ στο άλλο οι μη καπνιστές  :Tongue2: 

Ο Νίκος είχε δηλώσει πως ότι είχε να προσφέρει το έδειξε, και δεν έχει να δείξει κάτι παραπάνω (ως προς τα βασικά) . Αλλά και κάτι νομίζω διαμάχες με κάποιους "ακούγονται". Τέλος πάντων αυτό δεν έχει σημασία , πάντοτε θα υπάρχει και κατά καιρούς "αλλαγή φρουράς" . 

Εγώ πάντως με τα "μονοκόμματα πηνία " και αργότερα την ένωση τους και την ποικιλία διάταξη τους δεν την έχω ψάξει , αφού εγώ ακολουθώ την απλούστερη διάταξη (φιδάκι) 

Πάρε (επανάληψη) αυτά που συγκέντρωσα για σένα και φύλαξε τα κάπου και μην τα υποτιμάς 
Διάγραμμα συνδεσ&#956.JPGΔιπλασιαστής τάσ&#951.JPG
Δώσε σημασία εκτός τα χρώματα στο (παραπάνω) και από που "βγαίνουν" και "μπαίνουν" τα σύρματα . Εαν έχεις να κάνεις με περισσότερα κανάλια ισχύει πάλι το ίδιο.
Το δεξιά σχέδιο είναι από ότι μου είπανε πολλαπλασιαστής τάσης , Όπου σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα σε "χαμηλούς ανέμους" όταν θα βγάζεις πιο μικρές τάσεις αυτό βοηθάει στην συμπλήρωση .
Πτερύγια Air X - Marine1.jpg
εδώ είναι η δική μου "άποψη " για πτερύγια κατάλληλα για ταχύτητα. (τρίφτερο) αλλά μπορείς και περισσότερα ανάλογα αν βάλεις δυναμό μεγαλύτερο κτλ (+ την βάση για να βιδωθούν που δεν φαίνεται). 

Επειδή θεωρείς την περιέλιξη (τύπου φιδάκι) δύσκολη. Σου λέω τα εξής για την περίπτωση που το σκέφτεσαι λάθος 
Εγώ μετράω πρώτα με ένα πρόχειρο συρματάκι την μια μόνο "σπείρα " στον όλον κύκλο του στάτη , και στο μήκος που θα "βγει" το πολλαπλασιάζω επί τις σπείρες που θέλω να περάσω με το μήκος του δείγματος . Το φτιάχνω όλο το πηνίο σε (ένα με τις πλήρεις σπείρες που θέλω) και μετά τα περνάω όλα μαζί στα κανάλια . Αλλιώς ένα ένα με το χέρι είναι φυσικό να σε ταλαιπωρήσει.

----------


## -nikos-

> νικο εχεις κανει 12 πηνια χ3 ??



στον δυναμο που παρουσιασα ειχε μεγαλη διαμετρο 
σε μικροτερο θα εβαζα αυτα που του αναλογουν[οσα ειχε και απο την κατασκευη του]
προσεξε τις φωτο που εχω ανεβασει σε συνδιασμο με το παραπανω μηνημα και 
θα δεις τι εχω κανει.

----------


## sakic

πολυ καλο ποστ και κατανοητο

----------


## takis3653

ενταξει παιδια
εκανα ενχειριση και ξαναδοκιμαζω 
τα λεμε

----------


## spyropap

Να σας πω κι εγώ μερικά για το θέμα ανόρθωσης που είναι βασικό σε κατασκευές δυναμό.

Την εικόνα με τον διπλασιαστή τάσης που έδειξε ο Μιχάλης σχεδίασα και εφάρμοσα με επιτυχία.
Κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν για σταθεροποίηση 3 γέφυρες που παίρνουν η κάθε μία την εναλλασόμενη τάση από την κάθε φάση του συλλέκτη και στη συνέχεια προσθέτουν τις συνεχής τάσεις.
Με έναν απλό υπολογισμό φαίνεται ότι μόνο από τις 12 διόδους που έχουν οι 3 γέφυρες έχουν πτώση τάσης περίπου 0.5x12=6V δηλαδή μόνο απο την σταθεροποίηση χάνονται 6V...

Αυτό το κάνουν γιατί τους φαίνεται το πιο απλό αλλά είναι λάθος διότι:
Οι φθηνοί ρυθμιστές φόρτισης μπαταρίας τύπου PWM είναι ικανοί να αποκόπτουν την επιπλέον τάση από αυτήν που παράγουν οι ανεμογεννήτριες κλπ για την φόρτιση μπαταρίας, δεν είναι όμως ικανοί να φορτίζουν όταν η τάση εισόδου είναι μικρότερη των 10V.
Έτσι με χαμηλούς ανέμους που η παραγωγή των δυναμό είναι μικρή δεν αξιοποιείται η ενέργεια.

Ο διπλασιαστής τάσης είναι απαραίτητος αντικαθιστά τον "αυτόματο" αλλά και δίνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από τις γέφυρες, αφού έχει πτώση τάσης μόνο 0.5x3=1.5V περίπου.

Ότι το κύκλωμα του διπλασιαστή είναι αποτελεσματικό φαίνεται με μια απλή δοκιμή/μέτρηση.
Για χρήση ανεμογεννήτριας κατάλληλες είναι οι δίοδες schottky σε μεταλλική θήκη που μπορείτε να τις βιδώσετε (έχουν βίδα) επάνω σε ψύκτρα για επαγωγή θερμότητας.
http://www.multilingualarchive.com/ma/enwiki/el/Schottky_diode


Ακόμα ένας μεταγωγικός διακόπτης πριν τον διπλασιαστή χρειάζεται για όταν δεν θέλετε την ανεμογεννήτρια να φορτώνει μπαταρίες.
Εννοείται πως αυτά πρέπει να βάλετε μέσα σε κουτί με μόνωση για προστασία από υγρασία, όπως πχ ένα τάπερ που θα κολλήσετε με θερμοκόλλα όταν το σύστημα είναι έτοιμο και λειτουργεί σωστά.

Τα δυναμό με διέγερση έχουν περισσότερη φασαρία και διαφορετικά μειονεκτήματα/πλεονεκτήματα σε σχέση με αυτά με τους μόνιμους μαγνήτες που χρησιμοποιούν οι περισσότερες ανεμογεννήτριες οικιακής χρήσης.

Ακόμα η επιλογή έλικας είναι βασική διότι εάν είναι μικρή δεν θα μπορεί να γυρίσει το δυναμό με μεγάλη ταχύτητα περιστροφής που θέλουν τα δυναμό, ενώ εάν είναι μεγάλη ή αδύνατη πιθανό είναι να σπάσει και να καταστραφεί όπως η δικιά μου χειροποίητη έλικα.
Εάν φτιάξετε μόνοι σας έλικα μάλλον θα σφυρίζει λόγο μη αεροδυναμικής σχεδίασης που έχουν οι εργοστασιακές.

Για τα περιστρεφόμενα καπέλα "φουρφούρια" που ενδιαφέρεται ο Μιχάλης και έχω δοκιμάσει, να πω πως μπορούν να αποδώσουν λιγότερο ρεύμα απο τις ανεμογεννήτριες με δυναμό εξαιτίας του μικρού μεγέθους συλλογής αέρα που έχουν τα φτερά τους.
Και η ταχύτητα περιστροφής τους είναι χαμηλή σε σχέση με έλικες οριζόντιου άξονα. Εάν θέλει κάποιος να πάρει από αυτά πχ 50βαττ για να φορτώνει μπαταρία, πρέπει να έχει 10 φουρφούρια να γυρίζουν στην ταράτσα του και το κόστος των πολλών μαγνητών νεοδμιου που χρειάζονται είναι αποτρεπτικό.
Μάλλον δεν μπορείτε να κατασκευάσετε ένα μεγάλο κάθετου άξονα με μέγεθος πχ 1-1.5τμ. που να είναι αρκετά ικανό και δυνατό. Τα μικρά από τα τζάκια μπορούν να ανάβουν μόνο λάμπες led.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

τα πηνια πρεπει να εχουν το μεγεθος που ειχαν και στην αρχικη περιελιξη
δηλ να ειναι απεναντι απο τους μαγνητες του ροτορα στο καταληλο
μεγεθος [κατι που νομιζω οτι ο μιχαλης στην κατασκευη του με τους μονιμους μαγνητες δεν το προσεξε αρκετα]

Δηλαδή Νίκο για να καταλαβαίνουμε κιόλας , εννοείς π.χ. στο σχέδιο που δείχνω παρακάτω θα πρέπει εκτός τον (Α τρόπο) όπου οι μαγνήτες είναι τοποθετημένοι σε όλο το "μήκος" του κυλίνδρου του στάτορα και "εναλλάξ" βόρειος νότιος πόλος. Είναι μειονέκτημα? και θα έπρεπε να τους βάλω με τον (Β τρόπο?) ανά "ημίσια" τοποθέτηση ?όπως δείχνω παρακάτω. Αυτό εννοείς?
Ρότορας σε πλάγια &#9.JPG
Τέλος πάντων , και ο (Α τρόπος ) καλός είναι . Για κάποιον που ΔΕΝ έχει να αγοράσει πάνω από 10.000 ΑH μπαταρίες για να τις φορτίσει ! Ή να μπλέξω με το (βίντεο του Τάκη στο #197) 
-
εχω προχωρισει αρκετα και με μια δικη μου κατασκευη 
και θελω να προσθεσω οτι στο θεμα της ανεμογεννητριας με δυναμο αυτοκινητου 
πρεπει να υπαρξει συνδιασμος δυο γεννητριων =
μιας του δυναμο με διεγερση 

Στο παραπάνω εννοείται αναφέρεσαι σε δυναμό ο οποίος ο ρότορας είναι με διέγερση του φυσικού του πηνίου στον ρότορα? (αντί για μόνιμους μαγνήτες?) .. (ο οποίος? παίρνει ρεύμα από που? από την μπαταρία? ή από "δική του ξεχωριστή περιέλιξη από το ίδιο το δυναμό?"

και μια πολυ μικρη με σταθερους μαγνητες που να αναλαμβανει 
το εργο της διακοπης της διεγερσης οταν οι στροφες της φτερωτης ειναι 
λιγες ωστε να αποφευγεται το ηλεκτρομαγνητικο ''φρεναρισμα''

Στο παραπάνω δεν θα ήταν πιο απλό να έβαζες έναν ρελέ κατευθείαν από το παραγώμενο ρεύμα που βγάζουν τα πηνία του στάτορα? . Εγκλωβισμένο σε κάποιο κουτί και την προσθήκη ρυθμιστή και ανάλογα την ένταση να το ρύθμιζες εκεί στο πότε θέλεις να κόβει ή να ανοίγει το ρελέ?
Από την άλλη πόσο θα αντέξει αυτό το ρελέ σε συνεχές άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο? 

Και μιας που εδώ στο παραπάνω με (κόκκινα ) "προσθέτεις" και "πατεντάρεις" πάλι με μαγνήτες ... ε δεν τους "χώνουμε μες μιας αυτούς τους μαγνήτες" και να πετάξουμε το πηνίο διέγερσης ?

Όπου στην μόνιμη τοποθέτηση με (μόνο μαγνήτες σταθερούς) στον ρότορα και απλοποιούνται τα πράγματα και ευκολότερα είναι. (Ηλεκτρική Αυτονομία οικίας στο #111 βίντεο) . Αυτό το "πράγμα" (αν και πρόχειρο) δούλεψε για μήνες . και την μπαταρία μου φόρτιζε, και ανάγκη από ηλεκτρομαγνητικά φρεναρίσματα και "κοψίματα " δεν είχε. ούτε καν φυσικές ζημιές.
Όπου εκεί (έστω και ανορθόδοξα το παραδέχομαι) απλή ανόρθωση έκανα σε συνεχές ούτε καν εξομάλυνση με πυκνωτές (όπως διαβάζω) ούτε και σταθεροποίηση! . και το έστειλα κατευθείαν σε "παλιατζούρα " ρυθμιστή φόρτισης για πάνελ!!!! Αργότερα έμαθα ότι αυτό το συνεχές ρεύμα DC που "έστελνα" στον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης Δεν ήταν "καθαρό συνεχές" !!!!!! . Τώρα πως συνέβηκε να μην καταστραφεί (όπως πιθανόν περίμενα ) ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης ή να καούν τα πηνία του ρότορα ή η μπαταρία ... αυτό θα το αφήσω στους ειδικούς.

----------


## takis3653

εδω ειναι η μια φαση με τα πηνια αναστροφα το ενα με το αλλο 
στα υπολοιπα λουκια θα μπουν οι αλλες δυο φασης 
περιμενω τα σχολια σας 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/p2030831.jpg/

----------


## -nikos-

'' Στο παραπάνω δεν θα ήταν πιο απλό να έβαζες έναν ρελέ κατευθείαν από το παραγώμενο ρεύμα που βγάζουν τα πηνία του στάτορα? . Εγκλωβισμένο σε κάποιο κουτί και την προσθήκη ρυθμιστή και ανάλογα την ένταση να το ρύθμιζες εκεί στο πότε θέλεις να κόβει ή να ανοίγει το ρελέ?
Από την άλλη πόσο θα αντέξει αυτό το ρελέ σε συνεχές άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο? 

Και μιας που εδώ στο παραπάνω με (κόκκινα ) "προσθέτεις" και "πατεντάρεις" πάλι με μαγνήτες ... ε δεν τους "χώνουμε μες μιας αυτούς τους μαγνήτες" και να πετάξουμε το πηνίο διέγερσης ? ''

-
φιλε μιχαλη  ειχα στο μυαλο μου αρχικα να κανω 
το εξις 
να παρω απο τον ουδετερο και απο την μια φαση το ρευμα για να 
κανω αυτο που περιεγραψα αλλα στην πορεια της κατασκευης ειδα οτι 
θα ημουν συνεχεια εξαρτουμενος απο εξωτερικη πηγη διεγερσης.
ετσι ειναι πιο απλα τα πραγματα
εχω αυτοδιεγερση-ελενχο στροφων-και σταθερη εξοδο μεσο του ρυθμηστη διεγερσης
γιατι οι σταθεροι μαγνητες εχουν το ελατωμα να ειναι ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΙ και οσο να 
ανεβενουν οι στροφες να ανεβενουν και τα βολτ ενω στη διεγερση ρυθμηζεται αυτοματα 
ο μαγνητισμος του ροτορα ωστε να εχουμε παντα τα επιθημητα βολτ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σπύρο κάτσε κάτσε . Αυτό το "φουρφούρι" από καμινάδα το έχω "ψύχωση" !!!! . Σαν την ιστορία με την Έμιλυ Ρόουζ !
Που θα πάει δεν θα μου "γλυτώσει" !

Μου αρέσουν οι (δύσκολοι συμβιβασμοί) με κάθετους άξονες και χαμηλούς ανέμους. 

Συμβιβάζομαι σε αυτά που λες (παραδεχόμενος ως συμβιβασμό) ότι πάμε σε μια "κατηγορία " κατώτερη . 

Αλλά αυτή η μικρή "κατηγορία" έχει ένα πλεονέκτημα , έναντι των μεγαλύτερων , (στην περίπτωση πολύ χαμηλών ανέμων) , όπου η μεγάλη ανεμογεννήτρια θα έχει ¨"απεργία".

Μπορεί να μην μας "εξασφαλίζει" στην ποσότητα ενέργειας άμεσα.
Αλλά αν το μετρήσεις και μαθηματικά ως "μπιχλιμπίδι" που αποδίδει σχεδόν όλο το 24ωρο . Θα βγάλεις και "μεγάλα ενεργειακά νούμερα" . Που δεν πρέπει να θεωρηθούν αμελητέα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δηλαδή Νίκο στο #214 , Καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλεις να έχεις τα επιθυμητά βόλτ. 

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι το γιατί "φοβόμαστε όπως δείχνεις εσύ ... αυτά τα μεγάλα ρεύματα?"

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι σε δυνατούς ανέμους έχουμε μεγάλες εντάσεις ρεύματος και (αδιαφορήσουμε επίτηδες για αυτά τα υψηλά ρεύματα) να τρέχουν όπως τρέχουν "επίτηδες" . 

Τι υποψιάζεσαι ότι θα συμβεί? μήπως υπερθέρμανση των πηνίων? του στάτη? ή του ρυθμιστή φόρτισης που δεν "σηκώνει" πιθανόν τέτοια ρεύματα ? ή φθορές στα ρουλεμάν? τι? . Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς ο ρυθμιστής (από ότι διαβάζω) έχουν εκτροπή φορτίου.

----------


## takis3653

καντε κανενα σχολιο για την πρωτη φαση του ροτορα μου
οσο για τον νικο δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι καλα και ντε να εχει καποια σταθερη ταση 
(εκτος και δεν θελει να φορτιζει μπαταρια)
οταν η μπαταρια φτασει στα 14,5 volt δηλαδη φορτιση μπορει να παει την ανεμογενητρια σε ενα φορτιο το οποιο
απλα δεν αφηνει την ανεμογενητρια στον αερα για να μην παραγει τρελες τασεις και θα φρεναρει για να μην καταπονουντε τα πτεριγια της

----------


## spyropap

Τάκη καλά τα βλέπω τα 6 πηνία σου. Ακόμα και με αυτά μπορείς να έχεις περίπου 20 βατ παραγόμενης ισχύος. Για να το διαπιστώσεις βάλε μόνο μια δίοδο στο ένα από τα 2 σύρματα εξόδου, κλείσε το δυναμό σου, γύρνα το και μέτρα βολτ.
Έπειτα βάλε ένα κύκλωμα διπλασιαστή με 2 διόδους κ 2 πυκνωτές όπως στο παραπάνω σχήμα και κάνε το ίδιο.
Μέτρησε την έξοδο με τους δύο διαφορετικούς τρόπους για να δεις πόσα βόλτ έχει ικανότητα η κατασκευή σου.
Εάν μείνεις ικανοποιημένος προχωράς στην περιέλιξη και των άλλων φάσεων, εάν όχι τότε τα ξαναλέμε...

Δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να κάνεις αυτό που σου προτείνω. Θα έπρεπε να το έχεις κάνει. Πιστεύω ότι έτσι όπως είναι μπορεί να ανάψει ακόμα και λάμπα 12V 25W. Εάν δεν συμβεί αυτό τότε το πρόβλημα θα έχει ο ρότορας σου ή οι επαφές του.
Καλή τύχη.

----------


## -nikos-

> . 
> 
> Τι υποψιάζεσαι ότι θα συμβεί? μήπως υπερθέρμανση των πηνίων? του στάτη? ή του ρυθμιστή φόρτισης που δεν "σηκώνει" πιθανόν τέτοια ρεύματα ? ή φθορές στα ρουλεμάν? τι? . Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς ο ρυθμιστής (από ότι διαβάζω) έχουν εκτροπή φορτίου.



το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην γινει τιποτα απο αυτα που περιεγραψες 
αλλα αυτο που θα γινει σιγουρα ειναι οτι 
ητε δεν θα περνουμε αρκετο 
ρευμα για να δουλεψει ο ρυθμηστης φωρτισης της μπαταριας
ητε θα εχουμε υπερβολικο ρευμα που αν δεν δωκιμαζει τα ορια αντοχης 
του ρυθμηστη φωρτισης τουλαχιστον θα πετιεται [παει χαμενο] σε θερμοτητα και 
στραγκαλισμο του κυκλωματος του ρυθμηστη φωρτισης,
γιατι αν ας πουμε οτι το εχεις ρυθμισει στα 14,5 Vοlt 
οταν θα βγαζει 12volt δεν θα δουλευει και οταν θα βγαζει 38-η-50 Volt 
τι θα γινει με το πλεονασμα ?θα το κανεις εκτροπη ?....
ειναι και αυτη μια λυση,το παραδεχομαι.
πολλοι δρομοι οδηγουν στη Ρωμη λεει μια παλια παριμια και 
ο καθε ενας ακολουθει τον δικο του φιλε μου.
-
takis τωρα μου φενεται πολυ καλυτερη η περιελιξη :Smile:

----------


## sakic

Νικο πετυχες αυτοδιεγερση στο δυναμο με τον αερα?
πες μας περισσοτερα για τη διεγερση του δυναμο
πως την κανεις?

----------


## -nikos-

> Νικο πετυχες αυτοδιεγερση στο δυναμο με τον αερα?
> πες μας περισσοτερα για τη διεγερση του δυναμο
> πως την κανεις?




η εξωδος του στατορα συνδεεται με την ισοδο του ροτορα μεσο του ρυθμηστη διεγερσης
ο στατορας λογο παραμενωντα μαγνητισμου [ελαχιστου] παραγει λιγο ρευμα 
και τοποθετοντας εναν πυκνωτη στην ισοδο του ροτορα αυτο το 
ελαχιστο ρευμα τον φωρτονει και με αληλεπιδραση με τον στατορα 
διεγειρεται και ο ροτορας [με τον πυκνωτη επιταχηνεται η διαδικασια]
ο χρονος ομως που συμβενει η αυτοδιεγερση δεν ειναι στανταρ [ας πουμε στις 50 στροφες το λεπτο]
για αυτο εχω προσθεσει τα ''τερτιπια'' που εχω περιγραψει πιο πανω,,
η μικρη γενητρια με τους σταθερους μαγνητες [βολαν-πηνιο μοτοποδηλατου συγκεκριμενα]
εχει στανταρ αποδοση σε στανταρ στροφες οπωτε χρησιμοποιω το 
ρευμα της για εμπλοκη στο κυκλωμα της μεγαλης γενητριας [δυναμο]
και για διεγερση.

----------

sakic (04-02-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σπύρο θέλω 2 ανεμογεννήτριες σαν αυτές που έχεις στο # 100 . Για να κάνουμε ένα πειραματάκι  :Lol:  :Tongue2: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a5GUmrCoVM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sD3t...endscreen&NR=1

Πόσο άραγε αν γίνει έτσι?
Ανεμιστήρας Χ 15.JPG

----------


## spyropap

Μιχάλη σε εκτιμώ επειδή είσαι ικανός και έχεις παρουσιάσει έργο.
Θα ήθελα να σου προσφέρω κάθε υλικό που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν και τώρα μου είναι άχρηστο 
και πεταμένο στην αποθήκη αφού δεν ενδιαφέρομαι πλέον γι αυτά.
Είμαι απασχολημένος αυτήν την εποχή με την προετοιμασία του ταξιδιού που θα κάνω και δεν κάνω πειράματα.
Έτσι επέλεξε τι από αυτά που έχω θέλεις (το φουρφούρι μάλλον) για να στα στείλω στο κτελ αθηνών και να τα παραλάβει απο εκεί άνθρωπος σου.
Θα χαρώ εάν σου φανούν χρήσιμα και μπορέσεις να τα βελτιώσεις.

Πιστεύω πως το στεφάνι που ονομάζουν wind lens προσφέρει καλύτερες επιδόσεις σε ανεμογεννήτριες.
Είναι ακριβές αυτού του τύπου οι ανεμογεννήτριες αλλά γιατί να μην προσπαθήσεις να φτιάξεις μια αυτού του τύπου;
Πρόβλημα θα είναι η αντοχή των υλικών. Πρέπει να γίνει γερή κατασκευή, όχι σαν τις πειραματικές δικές μου.

----------


## sakic

> η εξωδος του στατορα συνδεεται με την ισοδο του ροτορα μεσο του ρυθμηστη διεγερσης
> ο στατορας λογο παραμενωντα μαγνητισμου [ελαχιστου] παραγει λιγο ρευμα 
> και τοποθετοντας εναν πυκνωτη στην ισοδο του ροτορα αυτο το 
> ελαχιστο ρευμα τον φωρτονει και με αληλεπιδραση με τον στατορα 
> διεγειρεται και ο ροτορας [με τον πυκνωτη επιταχηνεται η διαδικασια]
> ο χρονος ομως που συμβενει η αυτοδιεγερση δεν ειναι στανταρ [ας πουμε στις 50 στροφες το λεπτο]
> για αυτο εχω προσθεσει τα ''τερτιπια'' που εχω περιγραψει πιο πανω,,
> η μικρη γενητρια με τους σταθερους μαγνητες [βολαν-πηνιο μοτοποδηλατου συγκεκριμενα]
> εχει στανταρ αποδοση σε στανταρ στροφες οπωτε χρησιμοποιω το 
> ...



λογικο μου ακουγετε
επιτελους βρεθηκε καποιος που επιβεβαιωνει αυτο που φωναζα απο καιρο 

*οτι το δυναμο μπορει να γινει αυτοδιεγειρομενο με το ρυθμιστη τασης (εχω ηδη ενα τετοιο)

*το δικο μου προβλημα ηταν οτι για να διεγερθει το δυναμο ηθελε παρα πολλες στροφες
δεν ειχα σκεφτει τη χρηση πυκνωτη και μικροτερης γεννητριας οπως εκανες εσυ

Μηπως εχεις αλλαξει και περιεληξη για μεγαλυτερες τασεις με λιγοτερες στροφες?
Θα βοηθουσε και αυτο στην αυτοδιεγερση νομιζω

----------


## takis3653

εγω ειμαι στο πιο πισω σταδιο
μπηκε και η τριτη φαση
δοκιμες εγιναν με μια φαση=12ν στις 1000 στροφες περιπου με τρυπανι
δυο φασεις 29ν με το ιδιο τρυπανι 
με τρεις φασεις τα αποτελεσματα μαλον αυριο
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/89543027.jpg/

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τάκη . Καλή πρόοδο αλλά μια λεπτομέρεια το επόμενο μοτέρ που θα κάνεις περιέλιξη , μην βάζεις το "πλαστικό" άσπρο προστατευτικό στα κανάλια , νομίζω το "χαρτονένιο" είναι ευκολότερο , δεν τσακίζει , και δεν γλιστράει , δουλεύεται πιο εύκολα.

Και μην κοιτάς τόσο πολύ τα βόλτ που βγάζει αλλά στο σύνολο και με τα αμπέρ (συνδυασμός). 
Δηλαδή θέλω να πω π.χ. ότι είχα βάλει πειραματικά σύρμα διαμέτρου 0,20 φτάνοντας στα 190 βολτ αλλά δεν άναβε ούτε λάμπα των 5 W. 

Από εκεί καταλήγουμε και στο συμπέρασμα ότι το "ψιλότερο σύρμα" αν το παρακάνουμε έχουμε ναι μεν τάση μπόλικη ... αλλά δεν έχουμε αμπέρ. Προτείνω δηλαδή μέσα στις δοκιμές σου να σκέφτεσαι ένα καλό "ζύγισμα" , (Τάσης + Αμπέρ) του τι τελική τάση θέλεις να έχεις για την τελική χρήση που το θέλεις .

Η ουσία νομίζω είναι ότι αν αυτό που φτιάχνεις και έχει σκοπό να πάει για φόρτιση μπαταριών , πιστεύω ότι και 40 - 60 βόλτ είναι υπερ αρκετά. μαζί με την πτώση τάσης που θα έχουν όταν θα πάνε στην φόρτιση μπαταριών . Επομένως γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν βλέπουμε ότι φτάνουμε στα 40 - 60 βόλτ . από εκεί και ύστερα αποφασίζουμε ότι ΔΕΝ θέλουμε άλλη τάση παραπάνω και πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουμε ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε από εδώ και πέρα χοντρότερο σύρμα για να "φρενάρουμε " την τάση , αλλά να την κερδίσουμε σε αμπέρ . Ελπίζω να το κατάλαβες το σκεπτικό.

----------


## takis3653

οκ φιλε
καταλαβα το σκεπτικο σου
η ταση αυτη που βλεπω ειναι χωρις φοριο
οταν βαλω φορτιο τοτε θα φανει η πραγματικη ταση και στην τελικη ποσα watt ειναι η γεννητρια
το δικο μου σκεπτικο ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο απο το δικο σου χωρις να μπορω προς το παρον πιο ειναι το σωστο
τελος παντον 
νομιζω οτι εχεις καποια αγοραστη γεννητρια 
αν θες πεσμου εχεις μετριση την ταση της χωρις φορτιο
να δουμε εκει τη πεζετε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πράγματι η αγοραστή (Air - X ) δεν μου βγάζει (μεταξύ 2 φάσεων από τις 3 που έχει και κατόπιν ανόρθωσης σε συνεχές .. αλλά και σε μέτρηση εναλλάξ μεταξύ των φάσεων του) Πάνω από 22 - 23 βολτ με τις φουλ στροφές.

Την δοκίμασα την Air - X . Με τον παρόμοιο τρόπο (του βίντεο που δείχνω στο ηλεκτρ αυτονομία οικίας στο #173) . Και είδα ότι δεν έχω διαφορές σημαντικές . Μπορώ να θεωρήσω την ιδιοκατασκευή μου ελάχιστα κατώτερη της αγοραστής κατά 3-4 βόλτ στην πτώση του. Ακόμη δεν είδα και διαφορά στο κοντράρισμα "φρενάρισμα" καθόλου άσχημα δηλαδή για κάτι που φτιάχνεται σχεδόν τζάμπα. Με δυναμό που βρήκα στα "σκουπίδια " χωρίς να πειράξω την περιέλιξη του και με μόνη χρήση 12 μαγνήτες νεοδύμιου 2 Χ 3 εκατοστά Χ 5 χιλιοστά πάχος αξίας περίπου 30 ευρώ (για μαγνήτες ) + 5 ευρώ για το δυναμό.
Όμως δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα η αγοραστή (Air-x) έχει κάτι βαρβάτα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα ... και εκτός αυτού παρατήρησα έχει μια παράξενη περιέλιξη με "διπλά" σύρματα για κάθε φάση ! και περίεργη πλοκή . και εκτός αυτού ενώ περίμενα να δω 3 σειρές πηνίων για τις 3 φάσεις ... βλέπω 4 (παρόλο που η τελική απόληξη βγαίνει σε 3 άκρα καλώδια για το τριφασικό) !!! Το τι ρόλο παίζει αυτό το 4 (πηνίο) δεν το γνωρίζω ίσως είναι ταυτόχρονα και "παραγωγό ρεύματος περιστασιακά " αλλά και  "φρένο περιστασιακά" φαντάζομαι όπου σε συνεργασία με την πλακέτα του τα κάνει όλα.

Βέβαια θα μπορούσα να το πάω σε έναν ειδικό περιελιξιά να μου το αντιγράψει επακριβώς τι παίζεται εκεί μέσα στην περιέλιξη ... αλλά το θεώρησα δώρο άδωρο γιατί που θα βρω στην συνέχεια αυτήν την πλακέτα χωρίς επιπλέον έξοδα? Και έτσι όπως είναι με την ιδιοκατασκευή μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Το 4 πηνίο μήπως το περνάει από θερμικό διακόπτη και το πάει στη πλακέτα ελέγχου? 
Δες και πες μου αν καταλήγουν σε rele οι άκρες του και πες μου.
Το πιο σίγουρο είναι να είναι τύλιγμα πέδησης. Αν δεν έχεις φορτία να ρίχνει την τάση όταν η τάση των μπαταριών ανέβει στο ανώτερο όριο (~26,5V για 24V στοιχείο) κάνει πέδηση βραχυκυκλώνοντας αυτό το τύλιγμα για να μη ανέβουν οι στροφές όταν ο ρότορας πλέον θα γυρίζει εν κενό.  Αυτό δικαιολογεί και τις αντηρήσεις μου για μη αυτοδιεγερουμενη ανεμογεννήτρια, διότι ένα χαλασμένο καρβουνάκι θα καταστρέψει τη γεννήτρια αφού ο ρότορας δεν θα φέρνει αντίσταση καθώς θα περιστρέφεται(μηδενική διέγερση). Όχι οτι το τύλιγμα πέδησης είναι καλύτερο αφού και αυτό σε δυνατό άνεμο μπορεί να καεί και να πάρει μαζί του όλα τα τυλίγματα.  Το σιγουρότερο σύστημα για πέδηση είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου το ωμικό φορτίο. 
Μη περιμένετε να ανάψει λάμπα αν τη συνδέσετε στη γεννήτρια διότι το ρεύμα που τραβάει το φορτίο συνεχώς φρενάρει το ρότορα, ενώ στη μπαταρία αλλάζουν πολύ τα πράγματα. Εκεί μείωση στροφών ισοδυναμεί με μείωση της τάσης και συνεπώς του ρεύματος της γεννήτριας άρα και λιγότερη αντίσταση στην περιστροφή του ρότορα. Μ αυτόν το τρόπο το σύστημα έλικα-γεννήτρια ισορροπεί σε ένα επίπεδο στροφών ανάλογα με την ισχύ που παρέχει ο άνεμος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.solarblvd.com/Wind-Energy...duct_info.html 

Εδώ φαίνεται ο τύπος της πλακέτας . είναι μπελάς να την βγάλω γιατί προηγούνται κάτι καρβουνάκια που έχει για την περιστρεφόμενη σωλήνα μετάδοσης. Πάντως ρελέ έχει επάνω ή μου φαίνεται? έχω και μυωπία ρε γαμώτη μου.!!

Η γνώμη είναι ότι η 4η (σειρά πηνίου) δεν είναι ξεχωριστή (για προς την πλακέτα κατεύθυνση) γιατί αν και περιέργως θα περίμενε κανείς να δει 4 καλώδια (απολήξεις)... από την έξοδο του δυναμό .... και όμως μου βγαίνουν πάλι 3 ! ... και σε όλο το σύστημα του δυναμό μέσα με τα τυλίγματα μέχρι και την έξοδο δεν βλέπω κανένα θερμικό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

:Rolleyes:  Τώρα που το είπες συμφωνώ (το θυμήθηκα) δέν έχει θερμοστάτη γιατί ετσι και ζεσταθεί το τύλιγμα και ανοίξει ο θερμοστάτης θα απογειωθεί.  Την έχεις σε ιστό η κάτω (για επεξεργασία)? στα πόσα βολτ κόβει την φόρτιση? Έχει ωμικά φορτία για πέδηση?(ξεχωριστό κουτί κάτω)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Την έχω κατεβάσει επειδή την έβαλα κοντά σε σύρματα (στήριξης κεραίας) και μου έσπασε τα πτερύγια . δεν ξαναπήρα άλλα πτερύγια γιατί είναι κοροιδίστικα ακριβά . αλλά και επειδή η περιοχή που την έβαλα δεν έχει καλούς ανέμους . 
Και αποφάσισα και πήρα την Rutland 504
http://www.windtrap.co.uk/generate-e...-wind-turbine/

Είναι 60W . .... Αλλά μιλάμε κάτσε καλά !!! πολύ γα@@@τη ! Καθώς αυτή γυρίζει συνεχώς και με καλύπτει άνετα για τις 400 ΑΗ μπαταρίες .

Ξεχωριστό κουτί δεν έχει κάτω . όλος ο έλεγχος είναι αυτή η εσωτερική πλακέτα και τα καλώδια που βγαίνουν από την ανεμογεννήτρια κατευθύνονται απευθείας στην μπαταρία χωρίς τίποτα άλλο ενδιάμεσα. Δεν (κατέχω από ηλεκτρονικά) για να δω στα πόσα βολτ κόβει την φόρτιση.
Πάντως από τα λίγα που βλέπω πάνω στην πλακέτα (αν και άσχετος) μου φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτά τα μπιχλιμπιδάκια που έχει επάνω ... και κάποιο από αυτά να είναι ωμικά φορτία για πέδηση. (μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος) και να μην το βλέπω . και ίσως να κάνει αντίθετη "εκτροπή" στο 4ο πηνίο από το ίδιο ρεύμα που παράγει η γεννήτρια. δεν ξέρω

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Όχι την πέδηση την κάνει μόνο με βραχυκύκλωμα του τέταρτου πηνίου (πηνίο πέδησης) 2 φορές το είχε κάψει!!!  μέχρι που τελικά έπεσε σε ωμικά φορτία και σταμάτησε! Τις πτέρυγες τις έσπασε γιατί χτύπησε στις αντηρίδες? ή μήπως με το πολύ αέρα λύγισαν προς τα πίσω και η άκρη της χτύπησε στον ιστό (σπάνε 1-2 εκατοστά στην άκρη συνήθως). Το σετ πόσο τα ζητάνε?

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Εκτός και πέφτανε κοτσύφια επάνω ... κάτι αντίστοιχο μ αυτό εδώ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NAAz...eature=related

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.eshop.com.gr/ftera-airx-set-11517

http://www.e-shop.com.gr/index.php?a...wCat&catId=605
Αυτά περίπου είναι τα δικά μου ... είναι ακριβά ... αλλά δεν συμβιβάζομαι με χειροποίητα πτερύγια γιατί αυτά είναι κορυφή στο αεροδυναμικό και στην ταχύτητα ... ότι πρέπει για "μικρές " ανεμογεννήτριες. τα 2 μεγάλα μυστικά τους είναι στα φαρδιά πτερύγια στο (κέντρο τους) που τους δίνουν εκκίνηση και ροπή .... αλλά και στις άκρες τους που είναι λεπτές και υπό γωνία 5 μοιρών μόνο (κόντρα στον άνεμο) για ταχύτητα ... καλά όλα αυτά αλλά τα έχουν φτιάξει τόσο "ακραία" που θυσιάζονται στην ευαισθησία τους και σπάνε. 
Αλλά στα "Κινέζικα" τα βρίσκεις και στην μισή τιμή .. αλλά τα μεταφορικά?
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ κάποια από αυτά τα πτερύγια είναι ΙΜΙΤΑΣΙΟΝ !!! καμια σχέση με τα γνήσια. καθώς έχω πάρει ιμιτασιόν και αυτά βγήκαν μάπα καθώς σκάζουν στον ήλιο (όπως στα λάστιχα του αυτοκινήτου) και η γωνία κλίσης τους (των 5 μοιρών) παραμορφώνετε σε επίπεδη!!!

Κανένας εδώ που να είναι προφέσορας στα ανθρακονήματα ? για να μας πει αν μπορούμε να τα αντιγράψουμε? με καλούπια?  :Tongue2:

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Άμα σου πω ότι έχει γίνει από ελληνικά χέρια και δίνουν 3-7 αμπέρ τη στιγμή που τα γνήσια δίναν 0-4 θα το πιστέψεις? Η μέτρηση έγινε σε 2 ανεμογεννήτριες στον ίδιο χώρο την ίδια στιγμή. Το υλικό δεν είναι carbon. Όλες οι πτέρυγες από τα 2/3 (αφορά τις 2πτερες) του μήκους τους και μετά αλλάζουν μοίρες και καταλήγουν σε αρνητική κλίση στο τὲλος. http://warlock.com.au/tools/bladecalc.php

----------


## picdev

είχα γνωρίσει κάποιον κάποτε , ο οποίος έφτιαχνε ψαροντουφεκα απο ανθρακόνημα,
δεν ήταν κάτι το τρομερά δύσκολο, το ανθρακόνημα είναι σε μορφή χαρτιού και περνόντας πάνω κάτι σαν κόλα γινόταν σκληρό,
νομίζω οτι αν πάρεις μία κινέζικη και της το περάσεις απο πάνω θα κάνεις δουλειά

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

> είχα γνωρίσει κάποιον κάποτε , ο οποίος έφτιαχνε ψαροντουφεκα απο ανθρακόνημα,
> δεν ήταν κάτι το τρομερά δύσκολο, το ανθρακόνημα είναι σε μορφή χαρτιού και περνόντας πάνω κάτι σαν κόλα γινόταν σκληρό,
> νομίζω οτι αν πάρεις μία κινέζικη και της το περάσεις απο πάνω θα κάνεις δουλειά



Δεν είναι σε μορφή χαρτιού είναι πλεκτό(ψάθα) και έχει πάχος πάνω από χιλιοστό αν περάσεις από πάνω χαλάς όλη τη γεωμετρία της πτέρυγας. (χείλος προσβολής, χείλος εκφυγής, μήκος πτέρυγας αν όλα τα παραπάνω μείνουν ίδια και ακόμα και την οπισθέλκουσα της κάθε πτέρυγας)  
Τα προβλήματα είναι πως βγάζεις τον εγκλωβισμένο αέρα μέσα από τη ρητίνη, πως καταφέρνεις το ίδιο βάρος σε όλες τις πτέρυγες και τελικά πως κρατάς τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά?
Ο συντελεστής TSR στο πιο πάνω link έχει να κάνει με την απόδοση της πτέρυγας σε σχέση με την οπισθέλκουσα περισσότερες πτέρυγες= μεγαλύτερη οπισθέλκουσα=χαμηλότερος βαθμός απόδοσης γι αυτό έχουν βγάλει και ανεμογεννήτριες και με μία πτέρυγα
μετά είσαι σίγουρος ότι το ένα υλικό θα κολλήσει με το προηγούμενο? ή δεν θα το διαβρώσει ο διαλύτης του? 
Φαντάσου ότι στις άκρες η πτέρυγα είναι στο χιλιοστό  πάχος και λεπίδα και γυρνά με 2500 σαλ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.patsavouras.com/wind.htm

Από ότι διαβάζω στο παραπάνω λέει ότι : 
*H ανεμογεννήτρια Αir-X έχει πτερύγια κατασκευασμένα από υαλόνημα με περίβλημα από αλουμίνιο. Ανταλλακτικά πάσης φύσεως όπως ο ρότορας και τα πτερύγια είναι διαθέσιμα. Ο ρυθμιστής δεν επιτρέπει την υπερφόρτιση του συσσωρευτή μέσω μείωσης του αριθμού των στροφών, ελλατώνοντας τα επίπεδα θορύβου.
*
Περίβλημα από αλουμίνιο???? Κλάψψψψψ πάνε οι ελπίδες μου για μια αντιγραφούλα  :Sad: 
Το υαλόνημα έχει καμιά διαφορά με το ανθρακόνημα ?

----------


## sakic

Μπορεις να τα τυλιξεις με αλουμινοχαρτο :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μπορεις να τα τυλιξεις με αλουμινοχαρτο



Κλάψψψ ... μάλλον το αλουμινόχαρτο θα το χρειαστώ για να τυλίξω τα ευρώπουλα για να τα στείλω στον "κινέζο" ατσαλάκωτα !

----------

sakic (08-02-12)

----------


## spyropap

Καλό είναι να φτιάχνει κανείς ότι μπορεί και καλύτερο να μάθει να φτιάχνει σωστά.
Εάν δεν ξέρετε ή δεν μπορείτε να φτιάξετε ας πάτε στους ειδικούς.
Και ποιός είναι καλύτερος απο τον Θ.Παπαδουλή; Οι κινέζοι;

*Τα "πάντα" για ανεμογεννήτριες, έλικες, κατεργασία (στο κεφάλαιο 5)
*Καλή ανάγνωση

http://nefeli.lib.teicrete.gr/browse...doulis2011.pdf

Εγώ θα ζητούσα-αγόραζα έλικα απο αυτόν, αφού δεν έχω τα εργαλεία να φτιάξω έτσι όπως πρέπει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σπύρο ... βλέπω κάτι βίντεο στο Youtube με εκείνα τα λεγόμενα Savonius κυλινδρικά πτερύγια ... και όλα δείχνουν μονότονα και ίδια και μη πολλά υποσχόμενα.
Τι θα έλεγες αν γινόταν μια βελτίωση αλά Made in Greece? Να τα κάνουμε λίγο πιο ισχυρά - ταχύστροφα - και αθόρυβα? για να ταιριάξουν για την κίνηση ενός Low r.p.m μοτέρ?

Το σκεπτικό :
1) Ως αυτονόητο τα Savonius πτερύγια το "ωφέλιμο της ώθησης " το δίνουν στα "αριστερά κόντρα " πτερύγια στον άνεμο . δηλαδή στο 1/4 του κύκλου του Savonius
Savonius1.JPG
2) Και φτιάξουμε από φελιζόλ (οικοδομής) για δοκιμή αυτήν την "κάσα"
Savonius2.JPG
3) Και διαμορφώσουμε τους αεραγωγούς όπως δείχνω παρακάτω (με γκρι χρώμα) κάπως έτσι.
Savonius3.JPG
Θα πετύχουμε ή δεν θα πετύχουμε πιο επιφανειακό "γάντζωμα του αέρα " πάνω στα πτερύγια? Και η έξοδος του αέρα προς τα πτερύγια να γίνει "στενή" όπως στους ανεμιστήρες τύπου Dyson που έδειξα πιο πάνω. (όπου λέγεται ότι ή ένταση τους γίνεται Χ15 φορές?).

4) Και να το τελειοποιήσουμε όπως δείχνει το παρακάτω σκίτσο.
Savonius4.JPG
 :Tongue2:

----------


## -nikos-

Mιχαλη μιας και σου αρεσουν τα ωραια
παρε και μια ιδεα ακομα
αμεμογεννητρια.jpgμε αυτο τον σχεδιασμο μπορεις 
να το τοποθετισεις πολυ χαμηλα σε μια σκεπη η σε μια ταρατσα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Mιχαλη μιας και σου αρεσουν τα ωραια
> παρε και μια ιδεα ακομα
> 
> 
> αμεμογεννητρια.jpgμε αυτο τον σχεδιασμο μπορεις 
> να το τοποθετισεις πολυ χαμηλα σε μια σκεπη η σε μια ταρατσα.



Χα χααα καλοοο¨!   Όμως μπορείς στα μισά πτερύγια (που κρύβονται) να μην έχουν αντίσταση στον αέρα ... αλλά στο "ωφέλιμο της ώθησης" στα πτερύγια δεν το βλέπω πάνω από το 1/4 των πτερυγίων ... άντε να μην σε υποτιμήσω κιόλας και λόγω του αεροδυναμικού που δείχνεις να πιάνει τα 2/4 . 
Καλό αλλά εμείς το θέλουμε με "τέρμα τα γκάζια" και να είναι "4Χ4"  :Tongue2: 
βελτίωσε το έτσι με μια λαμαρίνα και από πάνω
βελτίωση.JPG

----------


## spyropap

Όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει συνεχώς θα κοσκινίζει.

Είναι μάταιο πλέον να γράφω εδώ αυτά που νομίζω αφού μάλλον δεν είστε ικανοί να κατασκευάσετε έλικες κ ανεμογεννήτριες με ικανοποιητικό αποτέλεσμα.
Κι εγώ δεν είμαι, όμως μαθαίνω πως πρέπει να είναι οι σωστές κατασκευές από τον Θ.Παπαδουλή και όχι από τον Μιχάλη ή τον Νίκο.
Το pdf απο το ΤΕΙ Κρήτης στο #242 δεν είναι γι αυτούς που δεν καταλαβαίνουν.

Είναι παγκοσμίως αποδεκτό πως ανεμογεννήτριες οριζόντιου άξονα με στεφάνι τύπου wind lens έχουν τις καλύτερες επιδόσεις.
Αυτό δεν το δέχομαι μόνο εγώ, είναι αποτέλεσμα ερευνών με αεροδυναμικές προδιαγραφές και μετρήσεις.

Εσείς μπορείτε να ονειρεύεστε πατέντες με λαμαρίνες που εάν ξεκολλήσουν ή διαλυθούν μπορεί να βρεθούν σε κανένα κεφάλι.

----------


## takis3653

φιλε Σπυρο μην εισαι απολυτος σε τιποτα 
το να εχουν καπιοι διαφορετικη αποψη ειναι καλο και πολυ εποικοδομητικο
δεν ξερω γιατι αρπαζεσε 
ειμαι καινουργιος στην παρεα αλλα μπορω να εχω την αποψη μου 
δεν μπορεσα να κατεβασω το pdf αν μπορεις ανεβασετο ξανα
συγουρα θα με  βοηθησει 
φιλικα τακισ

----------


## spyropap

Τάκη σου φαίνομαι αρπαγμένος; Καμένος είμαι, τίποτα απο ότι γράφουν δεν με ενοχλεί.
Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν σου ανοίγει το παραπάνω λινκ.
Κάνε λοιπόν αναζήτηση για:

ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ Θεόδωρος Γ. Παπαδουλήςnefeli.lib.teicrete.gr/.../Papadoulis2011.pdf
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat
ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ - ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ ΧΑΝΙΩΝ. ΤΜΗΜΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΩΝ ΠΟΡΩΝ & ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ. ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΙΜΩΝ *...*

Όταν, άμα το διαβάσεις και το κατανοήσεις θα δεις πως όλα που έχουν γραφτεί εδώ είναι πολύ φτωχά.

----------


## taxideytis

τέλειο το link...το ερώτημα έιναι πουλάει κιόλας; έτοιμα πτερύγια; Έχω 3 ξύλα στη βεράντα μου κομμένα και ακόμα να αρχίσω να πλανάρω...

----------


## Notios38

Kαλησπερα..αυτο ειναι καλουπι για τεστ του CNC ..πανω σε ερταλον--  Σπυρο αδειασε  το χωρο στα πμ

----------


## takis3653

ρε παιδια καπου ειδα ενα διπλασιαστη τασης αλλα τωρα δεν το βρισκω
το εχει δοκιμαση κανεις 
ποση ενταση μπορει να δωσει

----------


## Notios38

Τακη αυτο ειναι?..*Alternator internal Workings Voltage Doubler-quadrupler* το ρευμα ειναι το 1/2 στον διπλασιασμο..1/4 στον τετραπλασιασμο...βαλε καλους πυκνωτες...αν βρεις στους 105

----------


## takis3653

ναι φιλε
καλο ειναι το μισο ρευμα 
θα μπαινει μονο στις πολυ χαμηλες στροφες 
αν βοηθαει ο αερας θα ειναι εκτος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παίδες σας πασάρω για (συμπλήρωμα)  ένα βιντεάκι από το χόμπυ μου . Δεν είναι κάτι "τούρμπο" αλλά έχει πλάκα

http://s1174.photobucket.com/albums/...&current=1.mp4

Ότι πρέπει για "πιτσιρίκους " που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό.
και ο άλλος λόγος είναι ότι προσωπικά τσαντίζομαι να βλέπω τον κοσμάκη να αγοράζει από τις αλυσίδες καταστημάτων εκείνα τα ηλιακά φωτιστικά κήπου που φορτίζουν την ημέρα και φεγγουν την νύχτα. 

Και μιας που σε κάθε σχεδόν σπίτι υπάρχουν φουρφούρια καμινάδας , δεν θα ήταν άσχημο κάτι τέτοιο !  :hahahha:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ααααα τώωωωωραααα μάααααλιστα !!

http://siteseeing.gr/2010/01/%CE%B7-...D%CE%B5%CE%B9/

----------


## takis3653

ωραια σκεψη φιλε να βαλεις πηνια και απο τις δυο μεριες
αντε καλα αποτελεσματα και αρκετη ενεργεια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μιας και μιλάμε για 2 στάτες με πηνία στις 2 πλευρές των μαγνητών ... ας παρουσιάσω και αυτό. Αυτήν την φορά πιο σωστά με μαγνήτες νεοδυμιου κυλινδρικούς 3,5 εκατοστά διάμετρο και 0,80 σύρμα .... (12 μαγνήτες και 9 πηνία )

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=1z2dmro&s=5

DSC00688.jpgDSC00689.jpgΣχέδιο ιδιοκατασ&#954.JPGDSC00674.jpg

Εδώ δοκιμή με λάμπα αλογόνου 55 βατ και γύρισμα με το χέρι
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=346kk88&s=5

----------

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (09-04-12)

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή!   :Applause: 
Αν βάλεις 24 μαγνήτες πιστεύω οτι δεν θα σε πάρει η ακτίνα του κύκλου.  Αν κρίνω απο τη φωτογραφία πρέπει κέντρο με κέντρο να είναι περίπου στα 5 εκκατοστά οπότε δέν χωράει και ενδιαμεσος μαγνήτης.
Το κάθε τύλιγμα πόσες σπείρες εχει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν χρειάζονται παραπάνω μαγνήτες γιατί από κάποιες στροφές και πέρα (πιο δυνατά και από το χέρι) αρχίζει και κοντράρει . Προτιμότερο να γίνει και πάλι πιστά το σχέδιο (δεύτερη γεννήτρια δηλαδή ξεχωριστά και ένωση παράλληλα ) χωρίς καμιά παραλλαγή ... εκτός και έχεις σκοπό να βάλεις μεγαλύτερους ή μικρότερους μαγνήτες ακόμη και παραλληλόγραμμους (στο παραπάνω σχέδιο όπου το βρήκα τυχαία στο ιντερνέτ συνιστούσε παραλληλόγραμμους) . Αλλά εγώ την τρέλα μου με κυκλικούς γιατί αυτούς είχα και λέω ας κάνω καμιά απόπειρα.
Το σχέδιο το 3ο προς τα δεξιά (σκίτσο) τα λέει όλα . και δεν χρειάζονται παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες και εξηγώ.

1) Τα 9 πηνία θα μπουν ανά 40 μοίρες (360 μοίρες δια 40 = 9 ) πουθενά αλλού (πάντοτε στην ευθεία επάνω που έχουμε χαράξει ανά 40 μοίρες ) το πόσο μακριά από το κέντρο θα τοποθετηθούν εξαρτάτε πρωτύτερα και από το τι διαστάσεις μαγνήτες επιλέξαμε να το φτιάξουμε . Και όταν μπουν τα πηνία πάνω στις ευθείες των 40 μοιρών απλός φροντίζουμε να τους βάλουμε πολύ κοντά το ένα με το άλλο.

2) Όσων αφορά τους μαγνήτες που πρέπει να είναι 12 . Εδώ κάνουμε και πάλι σχέδιο όπως ακριβώς τους δείκτες του ρολογιού (ανά 1 ώρα ) και την απόσταση που θα έχουν από το κέντρο θα κριθεί και από την θέση όπου τελικά θα βρεθούν τα πηνία . 

3) Τα πηνία για τις σπείρες δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρανε το πόσες σπείρες πρέπει να μπουν . το μόνο που αναφέρανε ήταν την διάμετρο σύρματος 0,80 

4) Αλλά εγώ ακολούθησα άλλον τρόπο για να βρω τις σπείρες που θεωρώ δεν είναι και άσχημος τρόπος και είναι ο εξής . Πήρα 2 μαγνήτες και τους κράτησα με δύναμη με το χέρι στην πλευρά της (απώθησης τους) και προσπάθησα να τους πλησιάσω όσο μπορούσα ... (γιατί πίστευα ότι το κενό που θα υπάρχει στην απώθηση μεταξύ των μαγνητών θα είναι και τα μάξιμουμ πιο ισχυρό ) και είδα ότι απώθηση με τους συγκεκριμένους μαγνήτες που έβαλα ήταν 1,5 με 2 εκατοστά .... επομένως αποφάσισα το πάχος των πηνίων να το άφηνα επίσης 2 εκατοστά. Και για διάμετρο των πηνίων (εσωτερική και εξωτερική διάμετρος ) την αποφάσισα για την εσωτερική (από το καρούλι που έφτιαξα για να τυλίξω το σύρμα 1,5 εκατοστό εσωτερική ) και για εξωτερική διάμετρο πηνίου απόφάσισα να είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη από την διάμετρο του μαγνήτη (όσο πίστευα ότι χρειάζεται ώστε να "πιάνει " το μαγνητικό πεδίο του μαγνήτη περίπου 5,5 εκατοστά ) . Άρα το πηνίο δεν φτιάχτηκε με βάση τις σπείρες .. αλλά με βάση εσωτερικής διαμέτρου και εξωτερικής διαμέτρου πηνίου + του πάχους του όλα με το μάτι .
DSC00683.JPGDSC00684.jpgDSC00685.jpgDSC00687.jpg

Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία στο #257 . Το μουαγιέ του αυτοκινήτου που προτείνανε στο "ιντερνετ" όπου πήρα το σχέδιο . εγώ έβαλα μουαγιέ φωλιάς πλυντηρίου για ρουλεμάν κάδου. γιατί αυτό είχα και ήθελα απλός να κάνω δοκιμές !! Στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται φτιαγμένο με 1 στάτη από πηνία (αργότερα το τροποποίησα ) με 2 απέναντι ίδιους στάτες . ανάμεσα από τους μαγνήτες .

Μου έβγαλε τάση ανοικτό κύκλωμα με (το χέρι γύρισμα ) 50 - 80 βολτ . αμπέρ δεν μπόρεσα να μετρήσω .. πανάθεμα το πολύμετρο μου που τα έφτυσε . αλλά στο βίντεο ανάβει μια λάμπα 65 βατ.

Επίσης στο "ιντερνέτ " λένε ότι αυτά τα πηνία τα βάζουν ανάμεσα σε μεταλλικά μουαγιέ (δεν ξέρω μήπως αυτό παίζει και στην απόδοση) ... εγώ έκανα τους στάτες με ξύλα που έβρισκα από εδώ και από εκεί ..... δεν βαριέσαι αρκεί που δούλεψε και είναι λειτουργικό .

----------


## gon

pos mporoyme na ipologisoyme tis spires kai ti diatomi toy sirmatos

----------


## nipe

**να προσθέσω ..... και δροσερό το καλοκαίρι !!!

----------


## Peristerofolias

Γεια σας παιδιά είμαι και εγώ σε αρχικό στάδιο (αγορά υλικών) ακόμα για την κατασκευή μια ανεμογεννητριας. Έχω σαν πρότυπο αυτό http://www.windenergy.nl/website/fil...HowItWorks.pdf το πρότζεκτ άλλα στην εκδοχή με τούς 8 μαγνήτες και τα 6 πηνία, αν διαβάσουμε το κείμενο εκεί που λέει ότι για τα πηνία χρησιμοποιεί σύρμα 1,6mm και ότι για 12 βολτ χρειάζονται 35 στροφές των 2 κλώνων, άλλα αυτό που λέει είναι για την εκδοχή των 12 μαγνητών και των 9 πηνίων (που δεν θέλω να φτιάξω εγώ..) αν αυτό ισχύει και στην δική μου περίπτωση (8 μαγνήτες 6 πηνία) η αν χρειάζομαι πηνίο με διαφορετικό αριθμό στροφών. Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει πως μπορούμε με μαθηματικό τρόπω να υπολογίσουμε τον αριθμό τον στροφών ενός πηνίου? Να σας παραθέσω ένα  τρόπο που βρήκα στο net 

Unlike gravity, which is taught in high schools, electricity and magnetism are usually only subjects of university physics and engineering courses. So very few of us get introduced to this stuff. I count myself lucky to have had the class, and even so it took me a while to get from "theory" to "practice".

First, start with the "FLUX". I've already written about that: http://fieldlines.com/board/index.ph...,143565.0.html I hope it's a good start.

The flux is the amount of magnetic field that fits inside a closed loop. You don't need to know a number or measurement of flux directly, but I'll add that it is measured in "Webers" (named after Max Weber who studied it). All we need is the *electro-motive force* that can be generated. We measure EMF with our multi-meters as a voltage, but ONLY when no current flows.

The formula you need:

EMF = N*F*f*2 Where:

N = Number of turns in the coil
F = the maximum Flux in the coil
f = frequency of change of polarity N-S

In the alternator, the poles pass N to S and N and so on. One cycle N-S-N will flip the field direction, and hence the flux from N to S to N, and the EMF makes a sine wave. Since the flux at the N pole was reduced to zero, then reversed to S, the total flux reversal is twice the amount Flux on one pole. Each magnet is a pole, and most of these alternators have a dozen or so magnet poles. Also, with increasing speed, the flux flips faster, and that makes much more EMF.

The other factor in the equation is N number of turns of wire. Adding turns of wire increases the EMF (and open-circuit voltage).


Try an example:

I have wound a coil of 10 turns of wire and stuck it in the gap of the axial-flux alternator (with the magnets on). Spinning at 60 RPM, I measure an AC voltage on the coil of about 1 volt.

Convert RPM to frequency: (60 rev / minute) * ( 1 minute / 60 seconds) * (12 poles) = 12 Hertz (cycle per second)

Convert measured RMS voltage on the meter to peak voltage (sine wave): 1.0 Volt * 1.41 = 1.41 volt peak
(Note, multi-meters are not usually very accurate at low voltage or at low frequency, so be careful)

EMF = N*F*f*2 > rearrange the equation...

F = EMF / ( N*f*2) = 1.41 Volt / { (10turns)*(12Hz)*2 } = 0.0059 Weber

If I want an open-circuit voltage of 12 Volts to cut-in at 180 RPM, then:

180 RPM => 36 Hz on a 12-pole alternator

N = EMF / (F*f*2) = 12V / {0.0059Weber)*(36Hz)*2} = 28 turns

Let's not forget that if the alternator is going to output 3 phase AC, then there must be 9 coils of wire, 3 in each phase. Each of these coils must work together, and each is collecting the same amount of flux in phase with each other. Divided among these 3 coils in the phase, we will distribute the needed 28 turns:

28 turns / 3 coil = 9.4 turns per coil ... well actually we can either go with 9 or 10 turns.


If we wanted 48V, an also to cut-in at 180 RPM, then we can just scale it:

9.4 turns * (48/12) = 38 turns per coil (if you calculate the whole thing again you get the same result)

If you used the same size of wire for the 48V coils as for the 12V coils, then obviously the coil would be much larger! But actually to get the same amount of V*A power, you can use wire with a much smaller cross-section. With 4x higher voltage, you need 4x less current, and the smaller wire can handle that.


There isn't really a simple (or cheap) way to measure flux directly, so I'd suggest the test-coil method, which is about as direct as you can get, and uses the alternator magnets exactly as you intend them to be used. Also good for diagnosing problems, like one reversed magnet.

Βέβαια η αλήθεια είναι ότι έκανα ότι λέει άλλα μου βγήκαν λίγες οι στροφές που χρίζονται (λιγότερο από 35 που λέει ο τύπος στο πρώτο link)..και μου φαίνεται παράξενο και λέω μήπως δεν κάνω κάτι σωστά..  να σας πω ακόμα ότι πουθενά αυτός ο τρόπος δεν υπολογίζει το πάχος του καλωδίου όποτε αυτές οι στροφές που λέει πως μπορώ να ξέρω  σε τι πάχος καλωδίου αντιστοιχούν...Ελπίζω να καταλάβατε την ερώτηση μου και να με βοηθήσετε..Ευχαριστω

----------


## rodopi

σχεδόν τελειώσει, Αναμονή μαγνήτη

εκτιμώμενο

100 - 130 rpm = start charce 15v

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια στην γείτονα Κομοτηνή !... πόσες φάσεις βλέπω εδώ? 5? και το πας για 6?
αντί για ένα ένα και ξεχωριστά τα τυλίγματα και επανένωση στρίβοντας τις άκρες τους , καλύτερα θα ήταν να το κάνεις μονοκοπανιά για την κάθε φάση με το ίδιο σύρμα , όπως παρακάτω. (στρίβοντας ολόκληρο το μοτέρ με το ίδιο μονοκόμματο σύρμα επί όσες σπείρες ήθελες να βάλεις δες καφέ γραμμή)

Τι διαστάσεων μαγνήτες αναμένεις και πες το σκεπτικό του πως θα κάνεις τον ρότορα. πως θα σταθεροποιήσεις τους μαγνήτες , και αν έχεις υπολογίσει το κενό του ενός μαγνήτη με του επόμενου (όπου στην τοποθέτηση πάνω στον ρότορα υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην "χωράνε")
Πες στις γραμμές που σημείωσα (με κίτρινο πλάτος μήκος ) τι διαστάσεις έχει και πόσο στο κενό (με άσπρο)

----------


## rodopi

Stator = 6.5cm
Rotor = 6.5cm | διάμετρος = 10cm
μαγνήτες = 15x10x5 - 96 τεμ.
φάσεις = 3

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εντάξει για το "υλικό " σου ... αλλά δεν έδωσες και διαστάσεις από τις κίτρινες γραμμές + την άσπρη (για κενό μεταξύ μαγνητών ) το ένα το κάθετο (κίτρινο ) αγνόησε το .. ήδη απάντησες 6,5 cm .. πες τώρα το άλλο κίτρινο (το οριζόντιο) όπως ακριβώς το σημείωσα από "εκείνο" το σημείο και μέχρι "εκεί".

Πες επίσης με πιο σκεπτικό θέλεις να βάλεις τοποθετήσεις τους μαγνήτες πάνω στον ρότορα ... καθώς και από τι υλικό σκοπεύεις να κάνεις τον κύλινδρο του ρότορα.

----------


## rodopi

γεννήτρια έχει ολοκληρωθεί

64 κομμάτια nedymium 15x15x5 μαγνήτης
φάσεις 3
διατομή καλωδίου : 1.30mm

----------


## vacout

Υπάρχουν διάφορες έτοιμες και οικονομικές λύσεις αν ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ. 
πχ. http://www.eshops.gr/wind-generators.html

----------

